# Slimming World Thread



## Steve

SW chat ideas and stuff in here.?

:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Yep I'm up for that


----------



## SarahS23

Just me and you then Steve? Lol


----------



## neilb62

I'm in, been going since last October and have dropped from 20st 12lb to 16st 7lb as of last Wednesday.


----------



## SarahS23

Well done Neil. 
I


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## DJ X-Ray

You've done really well Sarah. Keep it up you look good:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> You've done really well Sarah. Keep it up you look good:thumb:


Thanks just need to get the rest off now!


----------



## SarahS23

Biggest difference is from this pic to now.


----------



## Steve

Fair play to both of you . I'll give the selfies a miss for now :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Steve

neilb62 said:


> I'm in, been going since last October and have dropped from 20st 12lb to 16st 7lb as of last Wednesday.


well done mate


----------



## Steve

Just got on a push bike for the first time in 3 years .. Done 2 miles and I think I'm about to die :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Fair play to both of you . I'll give the selfies a miss for now :thumb: :lol:


Don't be daft. 


Steve said:


> Just got on a push bike for the first time in 3 years .. Done 2 miles and I think I'm about to die :lol:


Aww well done for starting


----------



## Kerr

Steve said:


> Just got on a push bike for the first time in 3 years .. Done 2 miles and I think I'm about to die :lol:


Put air in the tyres and oil the moving parts. :lol:


----------



## Steve

Kerr said:


> Put air in the tyres and oil the moving parts. :lol:


I did that before hand :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

At my worst I was 19 stone 5. I got down to 16 and an now hovering around the 17 stone Mark. I've been tempted by cycling but I see my friends in the fluorescent lycra and I think "Nope. Northern Ireland ain't ready for this booty yet ." Lmao. 

Well done Steve and Sarah. You've both lost huge amounts of weight. Big oat on the back for you two.

Cooks


----------



## Steve

Cookies said:


> At my worst I was 19 stone 5. I got down to 16 and an now hovering around the 17 stone Mark. I've been tempted by cycling but I see my friends in the fluorescent lycra and I think "Nope. Northern Ireland ain't ready for this booty yet ." Lmao.
> 
> Well done Steve and Sarah. You've both lost huge amounts of weight. Big oat on the back for you two.
> 
> Cooks


I did. I just put it back on! just trying to ger it off again. and lets not forget neil whos done amazing :thumb:

I cycle in shorts and t shirt. Im not one of these who are going round on thin tyres and wearing tights. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lemon Thyme Roast Chicken







Nutritional Info
Calories: 165
Protein: 25g
Carbs: 1g
Fat: 6g
Ingredients
One 4-pound 8-ounce roasting chicken
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large lemons
6 garlic cloves, peeled
Six 4" fresh thyme sprigs or 2 teaspoons
dried thyme leaves
Additional fresh thyme sprigs, to garnish
Cooking Instructions
Preheat oven to 350deg F. Sprinkle chicken
cavities with 1/2 teaspoon of the pepper and
1/4 teaspoon of the salt. On work surface, roll
lemons, pressing down slightly with heel of
your hand until softened. With skewer
or toothpick, pierce each lemon 15 times
about 1" deep. Place pierced lemons, 5 garlic
cloves and thyme into large cavity of chicken;
place remaining garlic clove into small cavity.
Truss chicken. Sprinkle chicken evenly with
remaining 1/2 teaspoon pepper and 1/4
teaspoon salt. Place chicken, breast-side up,
onto rack in large roasting pan; roast 2-2 1/4
hours, until chicken is cooked through and
juices run clear when pierced with fork Remove from oven;
let stand 10 minutes. Remove and discard
skin from chicken and lemons, garlic and
thyme from cavities; carve chicken. Serve
garnished with additional thyme sprigs.
Serving Suggestions
Lemon-Thyme roast chicken can be served
with almost anything! Brown rice and salad,
garden vegetables with boiled whole potatoes,
roast vegetables...use your imagination!


----------



## Steve

looks good. Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## S63

Cookies said:


> At my worst I was 19 stone 5. I got down to 16 and an now hovering around the 17 stone Mark. I've been tempted by cycling but I see my friends in the fluorescent lycra and I think "Nope. Northern Ireland ain't ready for this booty yet ." Lmao.
> 
> Well done Steve and Sarah. You've both lost huge amounts of weight. Big oat on the back for you two.
> 
> Cooks


The exercise is so important, it's not just about shedding the pounds but getting you physically (and mentally) in a better place. I like to cycle and do it in regular shorts and t shirt, alternatively an exercise bike indoors can be very beneficial as would a good brisk walk for a few miles daily.


----------



## SarahS23

Cookies said:


> At my worst I was 19 stone 5. I got down to 16 and an now hovering around the 17 stone Mark. I've been tempted by cycling but I see my friends in the fluorescent lycra and I think "Nope. Northern Ireland ain't ready for this booty yet ." Lmao.
> 
> Well done Steve and Sarah. You've both lost huge amounts of weight. Big oat on the back for you two.
> 
> Cooks


I was the same and I'm very insecure in how I look tbh. I joined a gym and tbh I don't even think about it now but has proper panic attacks at the thought of even going I the place. It's definitely helping my body tbh.


----------



## muzzer

Just a couple of tips for you all.

Try wheat and gluten free bread/rolls as they both contribute to a bloated belly.
You can replace any pasta you eat with either buckwheat or try slicing a courgette into chunks, boil for 60seconds with a pinch of salt instead. Once you have a sauce on it, no - one will know it isn't pasta.


----------



## Steve

muzzer42 said:


> Just a couple of tips for you all.
> 
> Try wheat and gluten free bread/rolls as they both contribute to a bloated belly.
> You can replace any pasta you eat with either buckwheat or try slicing a courgette into chunks, boil for 60seconds with a pinch of salt instead. Once you have a sauce on it, no - one will know it isn't pasta.


Thanks man.  Ive gone over to the brown pasta for a while now.


----------



## muzzer

That's ok mate, i'm not quite in need of slimming world as such, mine is down to ultimately a brain tumour as a kid, compounded by bad diet. So i decided i had to do something about it before i get hitched next year, although a complete radical change will never work, so i am introducing things gradually to change my diet. I get plenty of excercise at work as it is.


----------



## Steve

muzzer42 said:


> That's ok mate, i'm not quite in need of slimming world as such, mine is down to ultimately a brain tumour as a kid, compounded by bad diet. So i decided i had to do something about it before i get hitched next year, although a complete radical change will never work, so i am introducing things gradually to change my diet. I get plenty of excercise at work as it is.


I dont anymore. 

To be fair it all went down hill when i was about 20. I put on 4 stone in 2 years then thought jesus something is wrong.
Doctors has missed a thyroid problem early in life hence the massive gain so fast. Of course it didnt help i was eating anything and everything but obviously a combination of the two was fatal.

I came off the tools when i was about 20 so ive gone from a physical job to sitting down most the day.. Ok i do stuff at weekends but it isnt the same regime it used to be,


----------



## DJ X-Ray

You wouldn't catch me in lycra and tights either...unless it's friday night and i'm in the back-room and everyone's asleep  As S63 mentioned, exercise along with a healthy diet is good for your body, your mind, and your soul:thumb: #justdoit


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> You wouldn't catch me in lycra and tights either...unless it's friday night and i'm in the back-room and everyone's asleep  As S63 mentioned, exercise along with a healthy diet is good for your body, your mind, and your soul:thumb: #justdoit


:lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Glad I found this thread, I've lost 7 lb in 3 weeks, and finding the plan quite good. Was a fan on WW until they changed the points system, never got on with it from then on. Love the SW lasagne.
Hats of to the guys who've lost, they achievement is a feeling money can't buy.


----------



## Steve

LittleMissTracy said:


> Glad I found this thread, I've lost 7 lb in 3 weeks, and finding the plan quite good. Was a fan on WW until they changed the points system, never got on with it from then on. Love the SW lasagne.
> Hats of to the guys who've lost, they achievement is a feeling money can't buy.


Welcome to the thread.

and congrats.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> Glad I found this thread, I've lost 7 lb in 3 weeks, and finding the plan quite good. Was a fan on WW until they changed the points system, never got on with it from then on. Love the SW lasagne.
> Hats of to the guys who've lost, they achievement is a feeling money can't buy.


Welcome along


----------



## Steve

:wave:


----------



## Fuzz573

I'm in, I've lost 11lb and I'm on my 4th weigh in, it's the most straightforward plan I've ever followed.


----------



## SarahS23

Fuzz573 said:


> I'm in, I've lost 11lb and I'm on my 4th weigh in, it's the most straightforward plan I've ever followed.


Well done


----------



## muzzer

Steve said:


> I dont anymore.
> 
> To be fair it all went down hill when i was about 20. I put on 4 stone in 2 years then thought jesus something is wrong.
> Doctors has missed a thyroid problem early in life hence the massive gain so fast. Of course it didnt help i was eating anything and everything but obviously a combination of the two was fatal.
> 
> I came off the tools when i was about 20 so ive gone from a physical job to sitting down most the day.. Ok i do stuff at weekends but it isnt the same regime it used to be,


I have an under active thyroid, am growth hormone and testosterone difficient, and because of the tumour, my body went nuts producing cortisol which makes you chubby. Now i have some body fat to lose but despite all of that, i'm only ten stone so need to burn the fat off without losing weight. A neat trick if i can do it.


----------



## Steve

muzzer42 said:


> I have an under active thyroid, am growth hormone and testosterone difficient, and because of the tumour, my body went nuts producing cortisol which makes you chubby. Now i have some body fat to lose but despite all of that, i'm only ten stone so need to burn the fat off without losing weight. A neat trick if i can do it.


Same as mine . Thyroid is under active .

Ten stone ? **** me I'd love to be near that


----------



## Steve

Fuzz573 said:


> I'm in, I've lost 11lb and I'm on my 4th weigh in, it's the most straightforward plan I've ever followed.


Good work . Welcome


----------



## Cookies

LittleMissTracy said:


> Glad I found this thread, I've lost 7 lb in 3 weeks, and finding the plan quite good. Was a fan on WW until they changed the points system, never got on with it from then on. Love the SW lasagne.
> Hats of to the guys who've lost, they achievement is a feeling money can't buy.


Well done!!


----------



## Cookies

SarahS23 said:


> I was the same and I'm very insecure in how I look tbh. I joined a gym and tbh I don't even think about it now but has proper panic attacks at the thought of even going I the place. It's definitely helping my body tbh.


I really need to get to the gym too to tone up and get fit again. I played rugby for years and ate to feed the energy needs. problem is that when I stopped playing I kept eating lol...


----------



## muzzer

Steve said:


> Same as mine . Thyroid is under active .
> 
> Ten stone ? **** me I'd love to be near that


Have you been tested to see if you have a pituitary tumour? One of the side effects is excess cortisol which makes you gain size.
Ask your gp about it as a thyroid issue could be part of it.


----------



## SarahS23

Cookies said:


> I really need to get to the gym too to tone up and get fit again. I played rugby for years and ate to feed the energy needs. problem is that when I stopped playing I kept eating lol...


Ditto I used to be a sprinter trained 6 days a week til the age of 15 and developed breasts and couldn't run anymore. Stopped and continued eating and Wahey fat as you like lol.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Ditto I used to be a sprinter trained 6 days a week til the age of 15 and developed breasts and couldn't run anymore. Stopped and continued eating and Wahey fat as you like lol.


Would some Rachet straps sort that out ? :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Would some Rachet straps sort that out ? :lol:


I had a reduction smart ar$e lol.


----------



## Steve

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

What's for tea tonight I'm gonna do my meal prep for the week and plan too. Got a relatively quiet week as the boyf away racing next weekend so I need to be good cos I tend to struggle when it's just me. Can't be arsed to make the effort


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Mushy pea curry tonight and tomorrow, not done it before. Sausage casserole for Tuesday and Wednesday, lasagne for Thursday and Friday. I tend to cook for four so have over two nights, plus I'm a but lazy and BF doesn't cook, and he never complains.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> Mushy pea curry tonight and tomorrow, not done it before. Sausage casserole for Tuesday and Wednesday, lasagne for Thursday and Friday. I tend to cook for four so have over two nights, plus I'm a but lazy and BF doesn't cook, and he never complains.


It's nice. So is diet coke chicken


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Grilled Tuna Burgers 
Nutritional Info
Calories: 200
Protein: 35g
Carbs: 15g
Fat: 1.2g
Ingredients
450 Grams of Tuna
40 Grams of chopped onion (1/2 small
onion)
1 large carrot (shredded)
2 cloves of finely chopped garlic
4 egg whites
20 grams of chopped chives
40 grams of bread crumbs
Spices to taste
Cooking Instructions
Mix all the ingredients together in a large
mixing bowl. If you like spices you can chili or
paprika here as well. I added chili to taste.
Split ingredients into four patties.
Take a tray and cover with a non-stick piece
of baking paper. Spray the paper lightly with
Olive oil. Grill patties on both
side until brown.
Serving Suggestions
You can either serve the tuna patties in the
traditional style with a roll and trimmings or
with rice and vegetables.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Yes, I've done diet coke chicken. BF likes that a lot. I find that it makes a mess of the hob when letting it reduce. Don't do it in the slow cooker, it doesn't work.


----------



## muzzer

For one day during the week, i have fresh egg noodles, chopped onions and greens with sliced chicken breast in a szcheuan sauce, cooked during the day and re heated at work.


----------



## SarahS23

Just done this....


----------



## SarahS23

Fridge sorted 









Breakfasts done 









Here's to a good week.


----------



## Steve

Well will be one week back on the regime tomorrow so we will see if I'm gained or lost :thumb:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Just done this....
> 
> View attachment 38324


Did you rob the green grocer ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Did you rob the green grocer ?


Two bags of watercress rocket and finely diced salad, half a cucumber and a pack of tomatoes

Also two melons, one pineapple, one box of mushrooms, 
A box of frozen raspberries and a punnet of strawberries. Mmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Two bags of watercress rocket and finely diced salad, half a cucumber and a pack of tomatoes
> 
> Also two melons, one pineapple, one box of mushrooms,
> A box of frozen raspberries and a punnet of strawberries. Mmmm


So yes you did. ?


----------



## SarahS23

Lol yeah


----------



## Steve

:driver:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Is that overnight oats?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Talking of oats...should be getting mine in a minute:devil: C ya in 2hrs.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> Is that overnight oats?


Yeah but as I'm lactose intolerant I can't use the muller etc so use lactose free yoghurt combined with soya milk or alpro coconut is tomorrow's.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I have IBS and dairy triggers it, but I like the overnight oats, plus it's cheaper than the alternatives, and Syn free. I wasn't aware that you could make it nights in advance!
There's a half Syn cake that I'm thinking of making, however that has a lot of dairy in.


----------



## adamb87

i did this diet a year or so ago and lost around 1 1/2 stone. but got back into bad habits and am now at around 15.5  decided now is the time to get my behind into gear again. Trouble is the first time i did it, i had got made redundant from work and had plenty of time to prep and cook food. when i get in from work now i just can't find any motivation so either takeaway or something easy is on the the cards. like the idea of a bit of support  so will make monday my weigh in day and am 15.5


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> I have IBS and dairy triggers it, but I like the overnight oats, plus it's cheaper than the alternatives, and Syn free. I wasn't aware that you could make it nights in advance!
> There's a half Syn cake that I'm thinking of making, however that has a lot of dairy in.


It'll keep a few days in the fridge.

The roulade /cake made with quark I like I but my stomach doesn't.


----------



## SarahS23

adamb87 said:


> i did this diet a year or so ago and lost around 1 1/2 stone. but got back into bad habits and am now at around 15.5  decided now is the time to get my behind into gear again. Trouble is the first time i did it, i had got made redundant from work and had plenty of time to prep and cook food. when i get in from work now i just can't find any motivation so either takeaway or something easy is on the the cards. like the idea of a bit of support  so will make monday my weigh in day and am 15.5


Nice one Adam welcome along


----------



## Steve

adamb87 said:


> i did this diet a year or so ago and lost around 1 1/2 stone. but got back into bad habits and am now at around 15.5  decided now is the time to get my behind into gear again. Trouble is the first time i did it, i had got made redundant from work and had plenty of time to prep and cook food. when i get in from work now i just can't find any motivation so either takeaway or something easy is on the the cards. like the idea of a bit of support  so will make monday my weigh in day and am 15.5


Same as me man


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Brother just text me, he's coming round tomorrow evening with my nephew, I knew it would be one evening but hoped it would be a Thursday or Friday as Wednesday is my weigh in. So it's either eat out and fret on what I should have, put a joint in the slow cooker and do a roast or (weather permitting) a BBQ. My nephew is a fussy eater, and to me, he eats what we eat or nothing, not into all that cooking a separate meal for one.


----------



## SarahS23

Today's dinner


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What is it cod?


----------



## Just-That-EK

DJ X-Ray said:


> What is it cod?


Looks like poached eggs


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just-That-EK said:


> Looks like poached eggs


Yeah i think you're right mate.


----------



## Ross

I dont have any before and after pics but I lost at least 6 stone which was hard work but I did it without help from anybody.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201218


----------



## SarahS23

Yes it was a poached egg lol.


----------



## SarahS23

Ross said:


> I dont have any before and after pics but I lost at least 6 stone which was hard work but I did it without help from anybody.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201218


Well done Ross that's a great effort


----------



## Ross

Cheers folk still go on about it haha


----------



## SarahS23

Ross said:


> Cheers folk still go on about it haha


Nowt wrong with that.

I'm desperate to get this last bit off tbh. Hard thing to do when you look after so many others is focus on yourself and that's what I find a challenge tbh.


----------



## Ross

The last bit is the hardest of the lot.


----------



## SarahS23

Ross said:


> The last bit is the hardest of the lot.


Yes I know lol. See it week in week out. I can't decide if another stone and a half will make me happy or 2 stone. See how I feel but Christmas is the goal 😎


----------



## Ross

You will get there trust me


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't say i've ever been fat/ chubby, i'm 6ft2 and was always slim but i just decided about 7 yrs ago to just cut out eating crap and just build muscle the natural way. No protein shakes, creatine, or any form of supplements (don't believe in them)just hard graft at the gym and eating the right things. I'm a Chippie by trade so always lifting and moving about all day. So pretty active. Things like KFC, Pizza etc just don't taste the same anymore all i can taste is the fat. Probably have take-aways about 4 times a year. I'm happy with a bit of salmon and salad or chicken etc...boring i know.Just wish i could give up the ****.


----------



## SarahS23

Ross said:


> You will get there trust me


Thanks Ross



DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't say i've ever been fat/ chubby, i'm 6ft2 and was always slim but i just decided about 7 yrs ago to just cut out eating crap and just build muscle the natural way. No protein shakes, creatine, or any form of supplements (don't believe in them)just hard graft at the gym and eating the right things. I'm a Chippie by trade so always lifting and moving about all day. So pretty active. Things like KFC, Pizza etc just don't taste the same anymore all i can taste is the fat. Probably have take-aways about 4 times a year. I'm happy with a bit of salmon and salad or chicken etc...boring i know.Just wish i could give up the ****.


See I don't smoke and very rarely drink, takeaways occasionally but for me iv got a mental sweet tooth. 
I do gym a lot and due to a health issue a few weeks ago I've not been in as need to wait til I get all clear. 
I used to be incredibly athletic and I'm working my way back to a good shape, I just find it hard at times like most. 
I'm quite an emotional eater and the breakdown of my marriage amongst other things definitely hasn't helped. But out the other side ready to get my head in gear for the last bit.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Thanks Ross
> 
> See I don't smoke and very rarely drink, takeaways occasionally but for me iv got a mental sweet tooth.
> I do gym a lot and due to a health issue a few weeks ago I've not been in as need to wait til I get all clear.
> I used to be incredibly athletic and I'm working my way back to a good shape, I just find it hard at times like most.
> I'm quite an emotional eater and the breakdown of my marriage amongst other things definitely hasn't helped. But out the other side ready to get my head in gear for the last bit.


You're doing really well Sarah, you'll get there no problem just stick with it. Hope your health issue isn't anything serious and works itself out


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> You're doing really well Sarah, you'll get there no problem just stick with it. Hope your health issue isn't anything serious and works itself out


Nah its nothing life threatening. That's the only thing I class as serious lol. Everything else you just deal with don't you. Or I do. 
Just focus on the future not the past as I've learned the hard way I must say.

Giving up caffeine too back on green tea.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Nah its nothing life threatening. That's the only thing I class as serious lol. Everything else you just deal with don't you. Or I do.
> Just focus on the future not the past as I've learned the hard way I must say.
> 
> Giving up caffeine too back on green tea.


Ahh, that's good to hear, that's it stay positive:thumb: Green tea? Yeah i drink that from time to time it's ok when you get used to it but must admit no-one else i know can stand it haha.


----------



## S63

I started green tea recently, quite unpleasant after a lifetime of builders, switched to peppermint which is more palatable.


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ahh, that's good to hear, that's it stay positive:thumb: Green tea? Yeah i drink that from time to time it's ok when you get used to it but must admit no-one else i know can stand it haha.


Salted caramel tea by twinings is nice. The rest is vile. 
Can't drink peppermint as reminds me of chronic morning sickness and I baulk lol


----------



## GleemSpray

I am a firm believer in keeping a bunch of bananas in the kitchen for a reason aside from the usual benefits of potassium and slow release sugars etc. 

When I get home and am "starving" it is just so easy to reach for chocolate, crisps etc. If I realise that I am having impure thoughts I can grab a banana and after a few bites that sudden feeling of fullness takes away any cravings and I can then think logically about a proper healthy meal. I don't feel hungry again for at least half an hour or more. 

I am sure that this has helped keep my weight down over the years. It's the fact that you can grab, peel and stuff a banana in your face quicker than just about any other food. 

They aren't very exciting tho


----------



## SarahS23

GleemSpray said:


> I am a firm believer in keeping a bunch of bananas in the kitchen for a reason aside from the usual benefits of potassium and slow release sugars etc.
> 
> When I get home and am "starving" it is just so easy to reach for chocolate, crisps etc. If I realise that I am having impure thoughts I can grab a banana and after a few bites that sudden feeling of fullness takes away any cravings and I can then think logically about a proper healthy meal. I don't feel hungry again for at least half an hour or more.
> 
> I am sure that this has helped keep my weight down over the years. It's the fact that you can grab, peel and stuff a banana in your face quicker than just about any other food.
> 
> They aren't very exciting tho


I eat loads of em purely for this reason lol


----------



## LittleMissTracy

GleemSpray said:


> They aren't very exciting tho


Bananas, are awesome....
Banana split, banana bread, banana peanut muffins, bannoffee pie oh the list is endless, but there's part of the reason why I'm at SW and on this thread.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> Bananas, are awesome....
> Banana split, banana bread, banana peanut muffins, bannoffee pie oh the list is endless, but there's part of the reason why I'm at SW and on this thread.


LOL. Frozen bananas are good! Like ice cream!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bananas, Blueberries, Strawberries, Passion Fruit, Kiwis, Pears, i love a nice Pear. The fruit list is endless. I love it all, especially in Smoothies.


----------



## SarahS23

I eat loads of fruit for snacks but trying to replace some with veg so it's more equal, smoothies aren't counted as free on slimming world as there's no digestion needed and you can over consume so I tend to just eat mine as whole lol


----------



## Steve

UPDATE :

So as of yesterday I was back on the plan for a week.





five and half pound loss


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Awesome, well done


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Salted caramel tea by twinings is nice. The rest is vile.
> Can't drink peppermint as reminds me of chronic morning sickness and I baulk lol


salted caramel tea? 

Syn free?


----------



## adamb87

day 2 of being back on track and so far so good and mentally feeling pretty good which i find to be the biggest battle


----------



## Steve

adamb87 said:


> day 2 of being back on track and so far so good and mentally feeling pretty good which i find to be the biggest battle


Yes it is mate. Ive struggled the last few days. Just had some left over SW spag bowl. had fruit this morning for breakfast just topping myself up with water through the day :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> salted caramel tea?
> 
> Syn free?


Yup 


adamb87 said:


> day 2 of being back on track and so far so good and mentally feeling pretty good which i find to be the biggest battle


Whoop well done Adam


----------



## SarahS23

Vine roasted tomato soup for dinner. Got prawn dopiaza for my tea tonight with salad. Weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Steve

hmm. looks good.

Have to be very good now. had a very good start with loosing five and half pound today


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> hmm. looks good.
> 
> Have to be very good now. had a very good start with loosing five and half pound today


Well done. I rarely lose big amounts.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well done. I rarely lose big amounts.


Before i stopped then i tend of have a week with a massive loss then some smaller ones then a massive one.

Really quite strange why. May just be the rapid change in eating for my body.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Before i stopped then i tend of have a week with a massive loss then some smaller ones then a massive one.
> 
> Really quite strange why. May just be the rapid change in eating for my body.


Consistent losses though most people do that lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Consistent losses though most people do that lol


Yeah as long as your loosing then happy days.

Going to stop in waitrose on the way home for some salted caramel tea. I dont know if tesco do it?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Yeah as long as your loosing then happy days.
> 
> Going to stop in waitrose on the way home for some salted caramel tea. I dont know if tesco do it?


We aren't posh up north don't have Waitrose, I get it from tesco. Lol.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> We aren't posh up north don't have Waitrose, I get it from tesco. Lol.


It's only because I pass one on the way home ..

And i forgot on the way home  .

Yes I'm sure you monkeys don't have that either : D


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> It's only because I pass one on the way home ..
> 
> And i forgot on the way home  .
> 
> Yes I'm sure you monkeys don't have that either : D


Cheeky sod


----------



## Steve

sarahs23 said:


> cheeky sod


 ......


----------



## Steve

Didnt managed to have breakfast today 

Subway salad lunchtime i think :0


----------



## Will_G

Having not seen the costs for any competitors to SW I was surprised at the monthly cost even for an online membership. Do you really get that many benefits to joining against just a general healthy eating approach?


----------



## Steve

Will_G said:


> Having not seen the costs for any competitors to SW I was surprised at the monthly cost even for an online membership. Do you really get that many benefits to joining against just a general healthy eating approach?


Yes. obviously you gather all the information you need. The ways and means of SW gives the best effect and its obviously doing it safely.

You see people going on cambridge diet then few months done the line end up with stomach problems and all sorts.

Cant comment on weight watchers.

Im sure Sarah can answer your question a bit better as shes a SWC


----------



## SarahS23

Will_G said:


> Having not seen the costs for any competitors to SW I was surprised at the monthly cost even for an online membership. Do you really get that many benefits to joining against just a general healthy eating approach?


We know that a group setting is where members are most successful and it's the support network of being in a group that makes us work, so we are more expensive to be online as we discourage it tbh. The likes of weight watchers are all about membership cost spending a mint to be number 2 😉 so that's why they're a lot cheaper. 
Ultimately as an online member your relying on your own will power and motivation as your means of success as opposed to a group support network with an on hand consultant to support you. 
We have a very limited online membership Base irs usually places we don't have groups like overseas


----------



## Steve

Well found the last box of salted caramel tea in tesco


----------



## SarahS23

Enjoy! I love it!!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Enjoy! I love it!!


its ok . was a bit disapointed


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> its ok . was a bit disapointed


It's never gonna taste like a latte Steve haha


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It's never gonna taste like a latte Steve haha


I threw a sweetner in there to try and oosh it a bit but no.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Just made half Syn cake for a taster tonight.















Looks ok but I realised while the sponge was in the oven that I forgot to add sweetener! Tastes like scrambled egg and yogurt. 
You win some......


----------



## Steve

Tracey on my way now :thumb:

See you in uhh.... 4 ish hours.:driver:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I think it'll be gone by then, maybe even spat out!


----------



## LittleMissTracy

1 lb off this week.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> 1 lb off this week.


Well done Tracy.


----------



## neilb62

2lb ON this week, not too worried as I started running 9 weeks ago and am now running 20k a week and getting physically slimmer.. Weights been up and down for a few weeks now but still going in the right direction...


----------



## N16k_W

Ok so I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and start SW tomorrow. Don't really like going to the class and can't seem to do it on my own so posting on here might be the motivation I need.


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> 2lb ON this week, not too worried as I started running 9 weeks ago and am now running 20k a week and getting physically slimmer.. Weights been up and down for a few weeks now but still going in the right direction...


I know the feeling I find temporary fluid retention doesn't help 


N16k_W said:


> Ok so I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and start SW tomorrow. Don't really like going to the class and can't seem to do it on my own so posting on here might be the motivation I need.


Good luck shame you can't find a group that works for you

I'm getting weighed tomorrow been an emotional week for me and struggled to keep eye on the ball


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Ok so I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and start SW tomorrow. Don't really like going to the class and can't seem to do it on my own so posting on here might be the motivation I need.


Welcome mate .

As a fell bloke il do my best to support you and. Use versa :thumb:


----------



## Steve

LittleMissTracy said:


> 1 lb off this week.


Well done :thumb:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I know the feeling I find temporary fluid retention doesn't help
> 
> Good luck shame you can't find a group that works for you
> 
> I'm getting weighed tomorrow been an emotional week for me and struggled to keep eye on the ball


Good luck .

I need some help later too


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Ok so I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and start SW tomorrow. Don't really like going to the class and can't seem to do it on my own so posting on here might be the motivation I need.


In addition to my previous post.

Let us know how you get on today mate.


----------



## SarahS23

Why Steve what's up


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Why Steve what's up


Forgotten my lunch.

I have sainburys and subway near by.

What can I have for lunch? I know I can have subways salads and thats syn free obviously syn the small bit of dressing but im a bit sick of salad.

Is there anything that I can just go and buy which is syn free or low syn that i can just open and destroy?

Ive eaten 3 bananas today already


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Forgotten my lunch.
> 
> I have sainburys and subway near by.
> 
> What can I have for lunch? I know I can have subways salads and thats syn free obviously syn the small bit of dressing but im a bit sick of salad.
> 
> Is there anything that I can just go and buy which is syn free or low syn that i can just open and destroy?
> 
> Ive eaten 3 bananas today already


Erm depends what you want I tend to go for chicken and stuff lol. I could live on chicken haha.


----------



## SarahS23

1lb off for me. Want to see a better result next week as the weekend was a challenge. And this one no different as the boyf is away and I'm **** when it's just me to cook for.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> 1lb off for me. Want to see a better result next week as the weekend was a challenge. And this one no different as the boyf is away and I'm **** when it's just me to cook for.


Still a loss so well done.

Fine. You can cook for me. Il come visit for a week :thumb:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Erm depends what you want I tend to go for chicken and stuff lol. I could live on chicken haha.


What can I buy though ? i love pasta but its all crap from the shop. I have no cooking luxurys at work either.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

More fish people, more fish! Haha


----------



## DJ X-Ray

1/2 a mug of pasta shells/twists
tspn E V olive oil
tuna
cherry toms
red onion
baby spinach
red, yellow, and green peppers.


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> More fish people, more fish! Haha


Dont do sea food man.

Other than See food and eat it :lol:


----------



## s29nta

DJ X-Ray said:


> More fish people, more fish! Haha


well said.... cod and chips please:thumb::thumb: sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Steve

s29nta said:


> well said.... cod and chips please:thumb::thumb: sorry couldnt resist


Hello you ! 

Sod off with your takeaway :lol:


----------



## s29nta

must be honest, good thread this. It has got me eating better had got on a slippery slope:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Still a loss so well done.
> 
> Fine. You can cook for me. Il come visit for a week :thumb:


Haha you wish Pal

Steve what facilities do you have at work


----------



## SarahS23

These are some syns off a member of my page ready meal wise I don't use them tbh..


----------



## SarahS23

Jacket potato and beans always a good standby meal


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Haha you wish Pal
> 
> Steve what facilities do you have at work


A kettle.

A microwave from 1953.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> These are some syns off a member of my page ready meal wise I don't use them tbh..


I dont have an iceland near. and to be honest im put off the place by having kerry katona on the TV adverts never mind stepping foot in the place.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> A kettle.
> 
> A microwave from 1953.


Jacket potato with beans, add tomatoes and mushrooms?


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Jacket potato with beans, add tomatoes and mushrooms?


To be honest with a 30 min lunch its not going to give me the time to go buy it and cook it


----------



## Steve

went for salad and a packet of sun bites as there only 6 syns


----------



## Estoril-5

what is 'syns'?


----------



## SarahS23

Estoril-5 said:


> what is 'syns'?


******* of the combination of all 3 aspects of the plan. 
They're foods that you would use in very small limited quantities, treats and the likes, food that isn't as good for you but allows you to live a little.


----------



## Mad Ad

I know this is the Slimming world thread, but it does co-inside the whole healthier lifestyle and lossing weight and might be of some intereset to some it is the idrinkwater app on your phone, simply keeps a log of your water intake for the day making sure you are getting enough, it can also remind you through the day and sends you an alert if you haven't had any. iphone and android phones have this app to download for free I don't have any links but a simple app store search on your phone will find it.

You can be amazed at how little some people drink during the day.


----------



## Steve

Mad Ad said:


> I know this is the Slimming world thread, but it does co-inside the whole healthier lifestyle and lossing weight and might be of some intereset to some it is the idrinkwater app on your phone, simply keeps a log of your water intake for the day making sure you are getting enough, it can also remind you through the day and sends you an alert if you haven't had any. iphone and android phones have this app to download for free I don't have any links but a simple app store search on your phone will find it.
> 
> You can be amazed at how little some people drink during the day.


Cheers for that mate.

:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Mad Ad said:


> I know this is the Slimming world thread, but it does co-inside the whole healthier lifestyle and lossing weight and might be of some intereset to some it is the idrinkwater app on your phone, simply keeps a log of your water intake for the day making sure you are getting enough, it can also remind you through the day and sends you an alert if you haven't had any. iphone and android phones have this app to download for free I don't have any links but a simple app store search on your phone will find it.
> 
> You can be amazed at how little some people drink during the day.


I use water balance too which does it the same but calculates based on your body weight. Good apps.


----------



## SarahS23

Would help if I checked my book. Actually lost 2 this week double bonus. 

Steak with onions, salad for tea mmmm with a blue cheese and mushroom sauce made with laughing cow light triangles lol.


----------



## S63

Slightly off topic but related, was diagnosed with high cholestrol at the beginning of last year and was prescribed Statins, got various unpleasant side effects so took myself off them and embarked on a new diet and lifestyle which has helped me shed some unwanted weight and after a now regular blood test was delighted to find out today my cholestrol levels are healthy and normal........a good arguement against the controversial drug of the moment...Statins.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Slightly off topic but related, was diagnosed with high cholestrol at the beginning of last year and was prescribed Statins, got various unpleasant side effects so took myself off them and embarked on a new diet and lifestyle which has helped me shed some unwanted weight and after a now regular blood test was delighted to find out today my cholestrol levels are healthy and normal........a good arguement against the controversial drug of the moment...Statins.


Aw that's brilliant news, well done you!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Would help if I checked my book. Actually lost 2 this week double bonus.
> 
> Steak with onions, salad for tea mmmm with a blue cheese and mushroom sauce made with laughing cow light triangles lol.


Low-fat flank steak

Calories
158
Protein
23g
Fat
6g
Carbs
2g
Servings: 4
Ingredients:
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 1⁄2 tsp. hot pepper sauc
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 Tbsp. fresh thyme
15 oz. flank steak
2 Tbsp. low-sodium beef broth
Olive oil 
Equipment:
Aluminum foil
Instructions:
1. In a small bowl, combine 2 teaspoons
Worcestershire sauce, 1 teaspoon hot
pepper sauce, garlic and thyme. Rub
steak with marinade. Cover and
refrigerate at least one hour or
overnight.
2. Preheat broiler. Spray rack in broiler
pan with Olive oil
3. Place steak on prepared broiler rack.
Broil 3-5 minutes on each side or until
desired doneness. Meanwhile, in a small
bowl, combine the remaining 1
teaspoon Worcestershire sauce, 1⁄2
teaspoon hot pepper sauce and broth.
4. Remove steak from broiler, cover with
aluminum foil and let stand for 10
minutes. Slice steak thinly across the
grain; add juices that accumulate while
slicing to Worcestershire sauce mixture.
Pour mixture over steak and serve
immediately.


----------



## Steve

S63 said:


> Slightly off topic but related, was diagnosed with high cholestrol at the beginning of last year and was prescribed Statins, got various unpleasant side effects so took myself off them and embarked on a new diet and lifestyle which has helped me shed some unwanted weight and after a now regular blood test was delighted to find out today my cholestrol levels are healthy and normal........a good arguement against the controversial drug of the moment...Statins.


That's great stuff chap .


----------



## DJ X-Ray

S63 said:


> Slightly off topic but related, was diagnosed with high cholestrol at the beginning of last year and was prescribed Statins, got various unpleasant side effects so took myself off them and embarked on a new diet and lifestyle which has helped me shed some unwanted weight and after a now regular blood test was delighted to find out today my cholestrol levels are healthy and normal........a good arguement against the controversial drug of the moment...Statins.


Well done guvnor:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

My tea and it was amazing


----------



## Steve

Nom nom


----------



## DJ X-Ray

@ Sarah- yes, i shall be annoyingly posting recipes until i see fish on the menu and don't tell me you don't like it like Steve did cos i ain't avin it


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> My tea and it was amazing


That does look dam tasty...but is that a "bagged" salad I see?


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> @ Sarah- yes, i shall be annoyingly posting recipes until i see fish on the menu and don't tell me you don't like it like Steve did cos i ain't avin it


Post it in the owner SW thread


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> @ Sarah- yes, i shall be annoyingly posting recipes until i see fish on the menu and don't tell me you don't like it like Steve did cos i ain't avin it


This is my favourite fish dish. Fell in love with it totally whilst in the States.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cioppino


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> @ Sarah- yes, i shall be annoyingly posting recipes until i see fish on the menu and don't tell me you don't like it like Steve did cos i ain't avin it


Lol. I do eat fish but not a lot of it. I like salmon, love monkfish, and tinned sardines haha


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> That does look dam tasty...but is that a "bagged" salad I see?


Nope that's my homemade effort see prep pics further up the page. I do mine a few days in advance. Using all individual ingredients made into salads. 
Rocket and watercress, carrot cabbage tomatoes cucumber


----------



## SarahS23

Ya see s63


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> Nope that's my homemade effort see prep pics further up the page. I do mine a few days in advance. Using all individual ingredients made into salads.
> Rocket and watercress, carrot cabbage tomatoes cucumber


Phew...glad to hear it, if we are to believe all we read the bagged salad is not good at all.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Phew...glad to hear it, if we are to believe all we read the bagged salad is not good at all.


There aren't any additives relating to calories though more likely to be preparation I'm sure.

It's not cost effective to use bagged salad and I use a LOT of salad, and fruit.....


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> There aren't any additives relating to calories though more likely to be preparation I'm sure.
> 
> It's not cost effective to use bagged salad and I use a LOT of salad, and fruit.....


When you have a fridge from 1953 which is about the size of a shoe box you tend to struggle  .


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> When you have a fridge from 1953 which is about the size of a shoe box you tend to struggle  .


I have two fridges haha. One under counter and one in garage lol..


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I have two fridges haha. One under counter and one in garage lol..


2 fridges??? I thought northerners werent posh?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> 2 fridges??? I thought northerners werent posh?


I must be a posh northerner then lol I can't even fit my fruit and veg in for the week in the built in one in kitchen


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Thought about homegrown Steve/ Sarah? Veg that is


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thought about homegrown Steve/ Sarah? Veg that is


Don't get the time mate.

Spend too much time working or on here :lol:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I must be a *posh northerner* then lol I can't even fit my fruit and veg in for the week in the built in one in kitchen


Is there such a thing? :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thought about homegrown Steve/ Sarah? Veg that is


This would be my issue....











Steve said:


> Is there such a thing? :lol:


Let's just pretend you didn't say that *smack*


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> This would be my issue....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just pretend you didn't say that *smack*


:lol:

thanks.

Howw mucch for the dagg?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> :lol:
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Howw mucch for the dagg?


Well given he cost me £2k after an accident the insurance wouldn't cover, £3k to you lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well given he cost me £2k after an accident the insurance wouldn't cover, £3k to you lol


:lol:

Bless him


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bless him


Let's not.

I'm sulking today iv twisted my knee in A lot of pain so can't really move.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Let's not.
> 
> I'm sulking today *iv twisted my knee* in A lot of pain so can't really move.[/QUOTE ]
> Oh yeah...how did we do that then ay? :doublesho


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> SarahS23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not.
> 
> I'm sulking today *iv twisted my knee* in A lot of pain so can't really move.[/QUOTE ]
> Oh yeah...how did we do that then ay? :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could say it was something amazing.
> 
> Tripped over a dog toy on the stairs. Real tears 😭
> The boyf will have to use the beemer tonight and chauffer me about I reckon. He won't be moaning ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could say it was something amazing.
> 
> Tripped over a dog toy on the stairs. Real tears 😭
> The boyf will have to use the beemer tonight and chauffer me about I reckon. He won't be moaning ha.
> 
> 
> 
> FK. me you've struck gold there, can't think of much worse than a bird squawking- left/right/left/right! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> SarahS23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FK. me you've struck gold there, can't think of much worse than a bird squawking- left/right/left/right! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likes driving my car, win win for me ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve

Beef stir fry tonight guys . :thumb: 

Hopefully half a stone mark Monday :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I'm gonna plan my meals for the whole week will post it later 

Including fish 😁


----------



## SarahS23

Been to the minor injuries unit. I've got a meniscus sprain in my knee ligament. Ffs.


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> Been to the minor injuries unit. I've got a meniscus sprain in my knee ligament. Ffs.


Ive just had an op for a meniscus tear, have you had a MRI scan? I believe that's the only way to confirm a tear...meantime use the "RICE" method.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Ive just had an op for a meniscus tear, have you had a MRI scan? I believe that's the only way to confirm a tear...meantime use the "RICE" method.


He just said it's sprained not an actual tear when I described the pain? I'm not overly fussed on the walk in tbh they don't seem massively thorough.


----------



## Steve

Sw burgers :d


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> He just said it's sprained not an actual tear when I described the pain? I'm not overly fussed on the walk in tbh they don't seem massively thorough.


Treat it with care, it's a problem that could worsen if ignored.:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Treat it with care, it's a problem that could worsen if ignored.:thumb:


Yeah my dad has actually got the same injury from his cycling, he's needing surgery


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah my dad has actually got the same injury from his cycling, he's needing surgery


There's no bigger wimp than me, tell your Dad it's a breeze.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> There's no bigger wimp than me, tell your Dad it's a breeze.


He's had a couple of knee ops. Lol


----------



## Steve

Does anyone know the Syn value of Heinz new fajita beans ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Does anyone know the Syn value of Heinz new fajita beans ?


They're not in the app I checked


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> They're not in the app I checked


The app is gay


----------



## SarahS23

Lol are they a new product


----------



## SarahS23

What's the plan for this week people. Iv got to pull it back. I'm proper fed up with stupid leg and I'm a right comfort eater. Good job I can't actually go anywhere really lol. 
17 weeks til Christmas I want 1.5 stone off


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Well I'm wanting to get to the gym, though yesterday BF and I walked up Moel Famau. Took us an hour up there and 50 minutes back down. My calfs are hurting the most, muscle soreness. So resting today, then gym tomorrow after work for a little cardio and some core work. Spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight and tomorrow, fish finger butties after weigh in on Wednesday, lasagne on Thursday and Friday, unsure about Saturday and Sunday yet. 
I have a wedding to go to in April so I would like to lose 3 stone preferably 4 for that, so very motivated ATM


----------



## Steve

Been out so tried to be as good as I could . Swapped chips for a jacket potato . Had a packet of French fries instead of ice cream . Having costa as my a choice today


----------



## SarahS23

Sounds brilliant. I'm just going through my meal plan for the week. 

Tonight is lamb hotpot and veg
Tuesday cod in garlic and tomato with roast veg 
Wednesday is steak mushrooms onion tomatoes and sw chips 
Thursday is spaghetti and meatballs but with Turkey mince 
Friday is diet coke chicken and noodles. 

Loads of prawns, ****les, mussels, tuna and salads for during the week 

Making weetabix muffins for my sweet fix so I get plenty of fibre within it


----------



## Steve

3 pound off today  half a stone in 2 weeks


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> 3 pound off today  half a stone in 2 weeks


Well done fella


----------



## Rayner

Steve said:


> 3 pound off today  half a stone in 2 weeks


Well done Steve, might have to join you soon!


----------



## SarahS23

Lamb hotpot, 2 syns per serving mmmm

I cut all the visible fat off lamb shanks, and cooked in a dish with half a tin of tomatoes, a tbsp mint sauce, 2 lamb stock cubes and a tbsp gravy granules, carrots, onions, topped with potatoes and served with veg mmmm


----------



## Steve

Piri piri chicken and wedges tonight :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Rayner said:


> Well done Steve, might have to join you soon!


Well be nice to have a few blokes on here doing it :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I'm sure us women are the minority on here aren't we. 

I'm feeling focused. Need to finish off this journey Been looking at my progress but it needs to step up a LOT


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's snack. Giant frozen grapes


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Tonight's snack. Giant frozen grapes


Are they good ?


----------



## SarahS23

They're like sorbet inside. Rather refreshing.


----------



## Steve

Think I might give them ago at some point.

Just munching on fruit and yoghurt for this mornings breakfast :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Subway ham salad for lunch :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I'm starving  sat at group lol


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I know how you feel. I could eat next doors dog if they had one. 
How did you get on


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> I know how you feel. I could eat next doors dog if they had one.
> How did you get on


I was running my group lol. On my break...

Weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## LittleMissTracy

You run a group, wow. I didn't know, hats off to you, I couldn't and probably wouldn't do it, not for me.


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> You run a group, wow. I didn't know, hats off to you, I couldn't and probably wouldn't do it, not for me.


I run 3 lol. 350 members and counting.....


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I run 3 lol. 350 members and counting.....


Make it 4? Run one on here. DW SW group. :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Make it 4? Run one on here. DW SW group. :lol:


Lol you wish


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Lol you wish


Uhh no?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Uhh no?


Yes yes you so do.

Ps those beans. Veg chilli are 2 syns fajita are 1 syn and tuscan 3.5 syns a tin


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yes yes you so do.
> 
> Ps those beans. Veg chilli are 2 syns fajita are 1 syn and tuscan 3.5 syns a tin


Ok so veg chilli and jacket potato sounds good?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Ok so veg chilli and jacket potato sounds good?


Yeah man! I'd throw some chicken in it me mind 🍗


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah man! I'd throw some chicken in it me mind 🍗


CHIIICCCCKKKKEEENNN :lol:

Just eaten a bowl of frozen grapes :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Brunch! Eggy bread with tomatoes mushrooms lean bacon and a tbsp brown sauce mmmmmm

Healthy B choice plus 1 syn yum


----------



## Steve

I dislike you sometimes :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Why is that then lol


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I dislike you sometimes :lol:


I reckon in 30 mins you will dislike me even more

*off to check oven *


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Why is that then lol


Because im sat at work eating frozen grapes and your eating a proper breakfast.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I reckon in 30 mins you will dislike me even more
> 
> *off to check oven *


That will take you a while with that peg leg of yours :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Oooh nasty sh*t lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Oooh nasty sh*t lol


Sooommeeeboddiiess tiirreddd

its ******* meeeeee

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Mini corned beef 'pies'

One tin of lean princes corned beef 4 syns 
Boil one diced onion and 6 diced average potatoes til cooked and mix with 3 eggs and diced corned beef and bake in oven

I've done this for Steven for work too...


----------



## Steve

Thank you . Il enjoy that for work :lol:


----------



## Steve

But seriously that looks amazing. :argie:


----------



## SarahS23

Hahaha funny. And yes why do you question my culinary ability 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Hahaha funny. And yes why do you question my culinary ability 😂😂😂😂😂


Not at all.

I just need to get myself a Sarah :thumb: for the culinary abilities :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I just need to get myself a Sarah :thumb: for the culinary abilities :lol:


It's one of my many talents. My boyfriend is a lucky guy, he thanks my ex husband for being a *rhymes with blunt *😂😂


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It's one of my many talents. My boyfriend is a lucky guy, he thanks my ex husband for being a *rhymes with blunt *😂😂


I concur with him.

Just had salad witha small wholemeal roll and then pineapple chunks.


----------



## SarahS23

Why not make pitta pizza for work Steve and just reheat them way better than a bloody bun lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Why not make pitta pizza for work Steve and just reheat them way better than a bloody bun lol


Well I had a pizza out of 2 wholemeal wraps last night.

Wasnt bad really.

So a wrap with tomato puree spread on it. then another wrap on top with again puree then chopped mushroom red onion and ham and then low fat mozzarella cheese.

I love italian chicken soup so when the winter is here im ok. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

SarahS23 said:


> It's one of my many talents. My boyfriend is a lucky guy, he thanks my ex husband for being a *rhymes with blunt *😂😂


Funny that, i said the same thing about my Fiancees ex husband too and like your fella, i am also a lucky guy but not for the same reasons


----------



## SarahS23

muzzer42 said:


> Funny that, i said the same thing about my Fiancees ex husband too and like your fella, i am also a lucky guy but not for the same reasons


Those gifs won't load on my 📱


----------



## Steve

What to have for tea tonight


----------



## SarahS23

Diet coke chicken???


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Diet coke chicken???


Going for philly chicken.. sweetcorn and SW chips.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

2 lb off, 10 in total. Though that walk up Moel Famau was defo worth more than 2lb but a loss is a loss, in the right direction and all. 17 weeks to Christmas, 34 to my friends wedding. All part if the journey.


----------



## Steve

Well done trace


----------



## neilb62

Well I maintained this week, but after the weekend I had thats a brilliant result... Onwards and upwards for next week... :thumb:


----------



## Steve

neilb62 said:


> Well I maintained this week, but after the weekend I had thats a brilliant result... Onwards and upwards for next week... :thumb:


Good work mate


----------



## SarahS23

Today's breakfast 😕


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Today's breakfast 😕


Tea?

I had a costa coffee. Just used milk as an A choice. Alpen light bar and a yoghurt as a B :thumb:

Just snacking on frozen grapes.

Hows your leg?


----------



## SarahS23

At hospital and gonna be here ages, forgot to do last night's breakfast so gonna have a huge lunch to compensate cos I'm starving already


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> At hospital and gonna be here ages, forgot to do last night's breakfast so gonna have a huge lunch to compensate cos I'm starving already


Ohh 

I dont do hospitals. I almost die first :thumb: :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Ahhh yes, hospitals *winces* can we not talk about that please?

Anyway, i work in a frozen food warehouse and shove a cage laden with food around for 8 hours, or hump stuff into a lorry by hand for 8 hours...i digress... when i started i was 11 and a half stone and a fat old knacker, now i am 10 stone with more muscle tone and size, stronger and less of a fat old knacker. 
I just need to add lean size and strength and strip the fat off now but i am trying to do it slowly but surely


----------



## Steve

muzzer42 said:


> Ahhh yes, hospitals *winces* can we not talk about that please?
> 
> Anyway, i work in a frozen food warehouse and shove a cage laden with food around for 8 hours, or hump stuff into a lorry by hand for 8 hours...i digress... when i started i was 11 and a half stone and a fat old knacker, now i am 10 stone with more muscle tone and size, stronger and less of a fat old knacker.
> I just need to add lean size and strength and strip the fat off now but i am trying to do it slowly but surely


Some of that would do me good :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

It's hard work on occasions but the health benefits are quite nice, although working outside at night in the rain and wind is less enjoyable, but it is a godsend in the summer.


----------



## Steve

Indeed.

Ive gone from ebing on the tools to sat at a desk


----------



## muzzer

Are you doing any exercises Steve?


----------



## Steve

Starting to slowly phase myself into onto the push bike. but after 2 miles im just dead. So unfit at the moment.


----------



## muzzer

Have you thought about Calisthenics? Bodyweight exercises you can do at home with minimal equipment, see this video for an example, they are for beginners by the way


----------



## SarahS23

I'm back. Phew. Breakfast time 👍


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Tea?
> 
> I had a costa coffee. Just used milk as an A choice. Alpen light bar and a yoghurt as a B :thumb:
> 
> Just snacking on frozen grapes.
> 
> Hows your leg?


Black coffee. Syn free haha.

It's getting better now can move about. Back to gym next week with PT to gently ease myself into it again. Hot chick here I come


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Black coffee. Syn free haha.
> 
> It's getting better now can move about. Back to gym next week with PT to gently ease myself into it again. Hot chick here I come


Black coffee tastes awful. even with 1327 sweetners in it.

I have some chill left over from last night and spicy rice for lunch :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Black coffee tastes awful. even with 1327 sweetners in it.
> 
> I have some chill left over from last night and spicy rice for lunch :thumb:


See that's a good way to cope with dinners. Problem in my house is there's never owt left! Lol 😂


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> See that's a good way to cope with dinners. Problem in my house is there's never owt left! Lol 😂


Im not surprised with the wonderful stuff you cook :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Im not surprised with the wonderful stuff you cook :thumb:


Crawler 😆


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Crawler 😆


" You wish"

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> " You wish"
> 
> :lol:


No, I don't ha.

So what to cook today hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No, I don't ha.
> 
> So what to cook today hmmmmmmmmm


The garlic mushrioom potatos look good?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> The garlic mushrioom potatos look good?


Where? Spag bol made with Turkey mince here for tea


----------



## N16k_W

1st week done and 3lb off. Happy with that.


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> 1st week done and 3lb off. Happy with that.


Well done dude.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 1st week done and 3lb off. Happy with that.


Well done matey


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Where? Spag bol made with Turkey mince here for tea


http://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/garlic-mushrooms-with-roasted-jacket-potatoes#.U_8VMMVdWHU


----------



## SarahS23

I'm doing original day today,


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm doing original day today,


I just stick with extra easy :thumb:

Although it will go to pot on saturday . Out for a steak meal


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I just stick with extra easy :thumb:
> 
> Although it will go to pot on saturday . Out for a steak meal


I do extra easy mostly but tend to be more original with it because I prefer meat and poultry.

Steak meal isn't hard to do! I'm out all weekend! Arghhhh


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I do extra easy mostly but tend to be more original with it because I prefer meat and poultry.
> 
> Steak meal isn't hard to do! I'm out all weekend! Arghhhh


It is when its here http://www.millerandcarter.co.uk/food/

Im at work eating fruit and they all have KFC


----------



## SarahS23

Well think thin!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well think thin!


****

where did you get that photo of me?


----------



## SarahS23

Stalking comes with my job Trust me. 

Step away from the biscuit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Stalking comes with my job Trust me.
> 
> Step away from the biscuit!!!!!!!!


 * backs away slowly *


----------



## SarahS23

Motivation at its best haha.


----------



## Steve

Biscuits


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight we have Turkey meatballs in red pepper and tomato sauce with roasted veg.

Healthy A for the cheese and the rest is free


----------



## Steve

I've been naughty Sarah


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I've been naughty Sarah


Why what happened!?

It's not naughty let go of the guilt your human it may just have been a difficult choice.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Why what happened!?
> 
> It's not naughty let go of the guilt your human it may just have been a difficult choice.


I was out until late. helping my friend move. had nothing to eat wasnt really time for cooking. ended up with Chinese. 

However in my defence I had the best thing that i could. Chicken chow mein.


----------



## SarahS23

Beef and mushrooms is less than chicken chow mein, the syns changed in chow mein. Well done for making a good choice don't stress about it fella


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Beef and mushrooms is less than chicken chow mein, the syns changed in chow mein. Well done for making a good choice don't stress about it fella


I felt better when my mate smashed in chicken curry , rice and a bag of spring rolls. :lol:

Just had some fruit and muller light for breakfast :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I felt better when my mate smashed in chicken curry , rice and a bag of spring rolls. :lol:
> 
> Just had some fruit and muller light for breakfast :thumb:


Well there you go.

I've just got up haha. Off to make bacon egg mushrooms tomatoes toast hmmmmmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> I've just got up haha. Off to make bacon egg mushrooms tomatoes toast hmmmmmmm


Dont like you again


----------



## SarahS23

Becoming quite regular now 😆


----------



## Steve

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Healthy B and 2 syns for sauce.

MMMMMMMM


----------



## Steve

Yum.

Sarah I really dont want to start disliking you :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Yum.
> 
> Sarah I really dont want to start disliking you :lol:


It's OK. You'd struggle. I'm mint haha


----------



## Steve

I can see your head expanding from down here!!


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah yeah lol


----------



## Steve




----------



## SarahS23

Pmsl. I'm that full no dinner today


----------



## Jord

Been going to the gym for the last month, just had my first weigh in.. Lost 12lbs so far  

And it's treat day woohoo!


----------



## SarahS23

Jord said:


> Been going to the gym for the last month, just had my first weigh in.. Lost 12lbs so far
> 
> And it's treat day woohoo!


Well done


----------



## SarahS23

New favourite drink = 90ml of alpro chocolate mixed with 300ml alpro coconut =a whole load of chocolate coconut milk for a healthy extra. Makes amazing iced frappe!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> New favourite drink = 90ml of alpro chocolate mixed with 300ml alpro coconut =a whole load of chocolate coconut milk for a healthy extra. Makes amazing iced frappe!


A choice?

Meh


----------



## SarahS23

Yep healthy A


----------



## Steve

ooshh


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I've been really good,
I even went to the gym and worked out for 30
Minutes on the cross trainer, and 55 minutes doing weights
And core exercises to hopefully balance any damage that may happen tomorrow ant my brothers.
One thing, I've tired me out that I'm ready for bed, feel the nodding dog coming on
😴😴😴


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've been really good,
> I even went to the gym and worked out for 30
> Minutes on the cross trainer, and 55 minutes doing weights
> And core exercises to hopefully balance any damage that may happen tomorrow ant my brothers.
> One thing, I've tired me out that I'm ready for bed, feel the nodding dog coming on
> 😴😴😴


Well done chick x


----------



## Ravinder

I'm back on the healthy eating. Lost two stones since January but some of that has clawed back on again. 
Trying hard now. Determined to get rid of the fat. Although, I had a bad day today as I was out at a restaurant with a Rover club this evening. Start all over again from tomorrow. Porridge, a bit of toast and fruit for breakfast


----------



## SarahS23

The weekend is gonna be a challenge for me spending the full weekend with the boyf and the kids so lots of eating out and both days today and tomorrow going out. So will be damage limitation and back on with a vengeance Monday. X


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I think I'll have the same issue today, out with my brother and nephew! Still, as you say, limitation and back to normal as soon as. 
Good luck


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I had a carvery and a dessert yesterday....... Don't know what or if there'll be any damage, so I've downloaded some work out apps, and I'm off to the gym this morning, and am going again tomorrow and Tuesday after work before weigh in on Wednesday. Hopefully that will offset the meal.


----------



## SarahS23

Groan got some work to do this week, weekend resulted in a LOT of eating out. X


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Groan got some work to do this week, weekend resulted in a LOT of eating out. X


Me too ~


----------



## SarahS23

Draw a line and start again can't look back that's what I'm doing. I've had a full weekend totally off plan.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Draw a line and start again can't look back that's what I'm doing. I've had a full weekend totally off plan.


Yeah me too. this morning hasnt gone well so restart tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Start now Steve not tomorrow!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Start now Steve not tomorrow!


This morning went a bit wrong so id rather start fresh with a clear day :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Ahh fair doos. 

I've just bought myself a food processor whoop I am exciteddddd


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Ahh fair doos.
> 
> I've just bought myself a food processor whoop I am exciteddddd


Is that not bad?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Is that not bad?


No it means I can slice all my salads at speed of lightening and have finely sliced shredded stuff


----------



## GleemSpray

Processed food =bad
Food processor =good 
Lol


----------



## SarahS23

GleemSpray said:


> Processed food =bad
> Food processor =good
> Lol


Yeah lol


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's tea is chicken and bacon risotto with salad. Kids love it


----------



## Steve

Well despite everything I've lost another 2 pounds  so 9 pounds off in 3 weeks


----------



## N16k_W

Steve said:


> Well despite everything I've lost another 2 pounds  so 9 pounds off in 3 weeks


Good result. Well done fella


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Well despite everything I've lost another 2 pounds  so 9 pounds off in 3 weeks


Aww well done Steve


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Good result. Well done fella


Cheers lad


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Aww well done Steve


Thank you


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Steve said:


> Well despite everything I've lost another 2 pounds  so 9 pounds off in 3 weeks


Yay, awesome


----------



## Steve

Really dont feel it though. feel as though ive put weight on if anything.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Really dont feel it though. feel as though ive put weight on if anything.


Well clearly you haven't lol.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well clearly you haven't lol.


Even considered buying new scales incase there wrong/ :Z


----------



## SarahS23

Don't be daft


----------



## SarahS23

Well I've had smoked salmon and potato Fritatta for dinner and my soup is ready for later. Proper loads of veg today!


----------



## SarahS23

Speed food soup while I'm in group between sessions mmmm


----------



## Steve

I think you must eat batteries for breakfast or something..


----------



## SarahS23

Why lol


----------



## Steve

Your on the go all the time. and you still manage to make wonderful food and keep a car clean


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Your on the go all the time. and you still manage to make wonderful food and keep a car clean


Lol. I'm good at multitasking Steve

Today's dinner is










And got a rich beef stew for tea mmmmm


----------



## SarahS23

Ps I got these from the works, got a year's worth of planning in a pad


----------



## SarahS23

ps Steve this is my front room, I also have a clean house lol 😂


----------



## Steve

Nice life! feet up !!!


----------



## SarahS23

Just having a chill I've done all my work sorted the tea out, been shopping and now sat waiting to go to work after the school run.


----------



## SarahS23

Can't wait for this tea it smells amazing


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Can't wait for this tea it smells amazing


Oh shush stop rubbing it in !


----------



## SarahS23

Mmmmmmmm beef in red wine


----------



## Steve

I dont like you


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Just been weighed and lost 1/2. So in 10 weeks that's 10 1/2. Did have a carvery plus dessert and some maniac workouts at the gym twice this week. Slimming world doesn't seem very forgiving. Giving it to the end of September, as other members are having awesome loses every week, see what there doing different to me.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I dont like you


Aw how will I sleep at night lol



LittleMissTracy said:


> Just been weighed and lost 1/2. So in 10 weeks that's 10 1/2. Did have a carvery plus dessert and some maniac workouts at the gym twice this week. Slimming world doesn't seem very forgiving. Giving it to the end of September, as other members are having awesome loses every week, see what there doing different to me.


You asked your consultant to have a look at your diaries?


----------



## LittleMissTracy

That's what I'll do next week, I can't plan any more than I am. I want it to work.


----------



## SarahS23

Proportion is key but also remembering activity if intense may not result in as fast weight loss due to lean muscle mass growth and fat reduction in same time so you'd be thinner and more toned but scales wouldn't reflect it as much as if you weren't doing any exercise at all


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Proportion is key but also remembering activity if intense may not result in as fast weight loss due to lean muscle mass growth and fat reduction in same time so you'd be thinner and more toned but scales wouldn't reflect it as much as if you weren't doing any exercise at all


MY personal approach is lose all the weight then GYM it and tone whats left.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I want it to work, and one person started the week after me and has lost 2 stone 2 1/2 lb which is awesome, but I really expected to be pass the 1 stone mark by now as to be fair, although I'm eating great and plan everything I'm starting to feel a little deprived. I'll give it the month, as ATM I was feeling rough since Saturday and I'm on penicillin for an inner ear infection so let that do its work and see how I get on.
I know I shouldn't compare but I joined another club over 10 years ago, I was a exactly 1 stone heavier but lost 6 in the first week and 4 in the second. Went to 1/2 up to 2 then on.
I will give it September.


----------



## Steve

LittleMissTracy said:


> I want it to work, and one person started the week after me and has lost 2 stone 2 1/2 lb which is awesome, but I really expected to be pass the 1 stone mark by now as to be fair, although I'm eating great and plan everything I'm starting to feel a little deprived. I'll give it the month, as ATM I was feeling rough since Saturday and I'm on penicillin for an inner ear infection so let that do its work and see how I get on.
> I know I shouldn't compare but I joined another club over 10 years ago, I was a exactly 1 stone heavier but lost 6 in the first week and 4 in the second. Went to 1/2 up to 2 then on.
> I will give it September.


Seriously ,

Exercise causes your body to hold more fluid to repair muscles.

I think if you laid off the gym for 2 weeks and stuck to plan you'd have a bigger loss.
Many people in my group ( when i went) were eating plan food then smashing the gym in 3 times a week loosing 1/12 pound 2 pound.

then i was locking up with 3/4 pound off. no gym work.

Try it youve got nothing to lose? Get yourself over your poorlyness then give it a whizz :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I'd rather be a consistent regular Loser whilst gymming it you don't want to be losing muscle mass. You need that more than anything else. Don't compare yourself to others either as hard as it may be. I am firm believer of consistent 1-2lb a week is healthier than 4-5, plus your gains will be relative to your losses. So those who can pull the big guns also typically see big gains too.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'd rather be a consistent regular Loser whilst gymming it you don't want to be losing muscle mass. You need that more than anything else. Don't compare yourself to others either as hard as it may be. I am firm believer of consistent 1-2lb a week is healthier than 4-5, plus your gains will be relative to your losses. So those who can pull the big guns also typically see big gains too.


Surely " body magic" done consistently will allow you not to loose mass?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Surely " body magic" done consistently will allow you not to loose mass?


Technically yes I mean if you aren't doing it. People who consistently see big losses without body magic are losing body fat and water and muscle, body magic reduces that and ensures that your weight loss is coming from the fat....


----------



## Steve

:wave:


----------



## SarahS23

Covering a group tonight so I'll have done 8sessions this week I'm shattered. 5 down 3 to go. Get weighed tomorrow in my new group I've joined as a member with an alias name haha 😂


----------



## SarahS23

Oh and I am now sporting ginger hair haha


----------



## SarahS23

Here's the before pic I use in group in my New member talk


----------



## Steve

Nice one ginge :thumb: :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Comedian 😈

I'm at my new group now waiting for the weigh in hmm


----------



## Steve

Not been a good week.


----------



## SarahS23

Me either I've gained half a lb. I had well over 200 syns at weekend so i think iv got off lightly tbh.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Me either I've gained half a lb. I had well over 200 syns at weekend so i think iv got off lightly tbh.


thats good going really then.

Im guessing mine will be around 500 tonight


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> thats good going really then.
> 
> Im guessing mine will be around 500 tonight


Jesus what you gonna do lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Jesus what you gonna do lol


Think I've sweat 400000000000 out


----------



## N16k_W

2lbs off this week. Hopefully get 2 next week and that'll be 7 in 3 weeks


----------



## SarahS23

Steve i bet you haven't haha. 

Iv got today and tomorrow on my own so need to focus


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 2lbs off this week. Hopefully get 2 next week and that'll be 7 in 3 weeks


Well done Mr!


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> 2lbs off this week. Hopefully get 2 next week and that'll be 7 in 3 weeks


Sweet dude . :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I need to think of something for my tea I'm debating on some sort of chicken dish


----------



## SarahS23

Sticky chicken done in actifry mmmmm


----------



## N16k_W

Looks good. I'll need to look up the recipe


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Looks good. I'll need to look up the recipe


1 tbsp of honey, balsamic vinegar and soy sauce, marinate for an hour or so and then cook off in a frying pan or the actifry, multiply for more than one person and add chicken or whatever else. Works with prawns too


----------



## N16k_W

Easier than I thought! I'll give it a try this week.


----------



## SarahS23

Turkey and bacon meatballs with 2 syns of parmesan. I've made scotch eggs with the leftover meatball mix for my dinner tomorrow


----------



## Steve

I have SW pasta bake 

2 pound on today  but to be expected


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I have SW pasta bake
> 
> 2 pound on today  but to be expected


You can get it back off. I'm pretty focused this week determined to do it.


----------



## SarahS23

Out for dinner today, with my friend got a skinny cappuccino while I wait. Skimmin menu for the best option think it'll be salad with no oil.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You can get it back off. I'm pretty focused this week determined to do it.


Yeah i know. Id pretty well smashed it in. Think i need to to some gym work as much as im against it initally. I feel as weak as a kitten right now


----------



## SarahS23

Dinner. Not a bad option


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Dinner. Not a bad option


looks like

uhh

rabbit food with some rubber cheese

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Lol its feta cheese!


----------



## SarahS23

My own version of a pasty lol x


----------



## Steve

Nice.


----------



## Steve

Right ive done it..

joined the gym


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Right ive done it..
> 
> joined the gym


Oooh well done fella! HIIT ftw 
Here's breakfast.....


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Oooh well done fella! HIIT ftw
> Here's breakfast.....


ive had none yet


----------



## LittleMissTracy

1 lb off.


----------



## N16k_W

LittleMissTracy said:


> 1 lb off.


Well done


----------



## neilb62

After weeks of pound-on-pound-off I got right back into it last week... 3+1/3 off tonight, thank gawd... :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

LittleMissTracy said:


> 1 lb off.


Yeahhhh well done Tracy x


neilb62 said:


> After weeks of pound-on-pound-off I got right back into it last week... 3+1/3 off tonight, thank gawd... :thumb:


Aww well done Neil


----------



## Steve

Well done to you both


----------



## SarahS23

Well today I'm doing slow roast beef brisket and making a pie tonight using syns for the lid, and leftovers for a curry for tomorrow night. Weigh in tomorrow hoping to see a good result as had a way way better week syns wise


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well today I'm doing slow roast beef brisket and making a pie tonight using syns for the lid, and leftovers for a curry for tomorrow night. Weigh in tomorrow hoping to see a good result as had a way way better week syns wise


mines been really bad.

completly off track at th emoment. far too much going on/


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> mines been really bad.
> 
> completly off track at th emoment. far too much going on/


Awww what's up you southern ponce 😆


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Awww what's up you southern ponce 😆


Hello, northern monkey.

Just very busy . lots on this week.

Had your wheels stolen yet? :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Hello, northern monkey.
> 
> Just very busy . lots on this week.
> 
> Had your wheels stolen yet? :lol:


Nah I wish cos they're crap lol sick of getting the back one welded and I need new tyres shortly. Think ill be upgrading 
😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nah I wish cos they're crap lol sick of getting the back one welded and I need new tyres shortly. Think ill be upgrading
> 😆😆😆😆😆


SW sheppards pie tonight i think


----------



## SarahS23

I'm doing beef and mushroom pie, peas and chips mmmmm


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I had lasagne for tea! But done this pasta quich for take out. It's one or two syns for the whole lot


----------



## SarahS23

Looks lush. 

I'm off for weigh in right as star week appears. Ffs.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Looks lush.
> 
> I'm off for weigh in right as star week appears. Ffs.


Whats a star week?


----------



## SarahS23

Period Steve 😂😂😂😂

Lost 2lb really happy


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Period Steve 😂😂😂😂
> 
> Lost 2lb really happy


Well done .

That's the first time I've heard anyone refer to that as a star week.

Weirdos you northern lot :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Nope. It's a slimming world thing lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope. It's a slimming world thing lol


Never heard of that. 

Taxi

:wave:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Never heard of that.
> 
> Taxi
> 
> :wave:


We don't tend to shout about it funnily enough lol 😂

Well I'm making chocolate brownies. Got a hot beef curry for tea tonight mmmm


----------



## SarahS23

These are really nice actually!


----------



## Steve

Far too much time on your hands...


Just had the remains of last nights SW shepherds pie. 

Wash car when home and then a race to the gym for 7.15 ready for my 2nd session with an instructor :doublesho


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Far too much time on your hands...
> 
> Just had the remains of last nights SW shepherds pie.
> 
> Wash car when home and then a race to the gym for 7.15 ready for my 2nd session with an instructor :doublesho


Nope no I do not. Lol.

Oh good luck!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope no I do not. Lol.
> 
> Oh good luck!


Going to need it.

She beat me so bad last night


----------



## SarahS23

No pain no gain.....


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No pain no gain.....


wtf........


----------



## SarahS23

Same amount in weight of fat vs muscle. See why gym is important


----------



## Steve

rriigghhhttt.


----------



## SarahS23

Changed my mind tonight's tea is


----------



## Steve

Oh **** I hurt


----------



## J1ODY A

Is that a love heart plate? Sorry to interrupt your convo lol


----------



## SarahS23

J1ODY A said:


> Is that a love heart plate? Sorry to interrupt your convo lol


Yes lol.


----------



## N16k_W

1lb off this week. Bit of a disappointment but I did find out my fiancé bought normal turkey/pork mince by mistake and not the lean kind we normally use so think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 1lb off this week. Bit of a disappointment but I did find out my fiancé bought normal turkey/pork mince by mistake and not the lean kind we normally use so think that might have something to do with it.


At least you know why


----------



## SarahS23

Today I'm off to the district finals for woman of the year with one of my members, she has lost 7.5 stone, here's her competition board if you're interested


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's tea was carbonara off the website and salad


----------



## Steve

Half a pound off .


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Steve said:


> Half a pound off .


Still in the right direction


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Half a pound off .


Better than a kick in the face.

Iv got food poisoning 😢😢😢😢


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Better than a kick in the face.
> 
> Iv got food poisoning 😢😢😢😢


How ? WHat have you eaten?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> How ? WHat have you eaten?


Don't laugh.

Out of date milk. By like 6 days 😯😐😢


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Don't laugh.
> 
> Out of date milk. By like 6 days 😯😐😢


To be honest. I would laugh at your level of stupidness.

But ive been more stupid.

Non food related of course :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

How do you consume out of date milk!? I retch at the smell of milk that's even a day or so over, I even smell milk that I have just got from the shop.


----------



## SarahS23

I don't know how I've done it tbh I have pretty strong coffee and I didn't realise. It did taste funny but I was using a different sweetener so put it down to that. Learned the hard way now haven't I


----------



## kenny wilson

Heart goes out to you, I feel queasy thinking about it:doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray

kenny wilson said:


> How do you consume out of date milk!? I retch at the smell of milk that's even a day or so over, I even smell milk that I have just got from the shop.


yeah, this.

I always shake and then smell milk before I use it after seeing how quickly it can go off. Shake it because you can get a lump that's off in the bottom of the bottle, even though the top still smells ok.

It goes off so easily, unless it is skimmed, which has been processed and bleached that much that bacteria just cant survive in that environment LOL


----------



## Steve

Meh.

Sarah will live. shes northern...... they go on forever :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Steve said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sarah will live. shes northern...... they go on forever :lol:


Indeed !

Get well soon Sarah and think of how great this weeks weigh-in will be !!

A bout of severe food poisoning is a fantastically effective way to shed weight quickly, whilst avoiding the temptation to snack.

Win - Win situation.:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Steve said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sarah will live. shes northern...... they go on forever :lol:


Oh that explains why the milk is out of date as you northerners are tight as a ducks arise 

Only joking get well soon


----------



## Steve

Alfieharley1 said:


> Oh that explains why the milk is out of date as you northerners are tight as a ducks arise
> 
> Only joking get well soon


Yeaaaa boi : D


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sarah will live. shes northern...... they go on forever :lol:


Cheeky swine 


GleemSpray said:


> Indeed !
> 
> Get well soon Sarah and think of how great this weeks weigh-in will be !!
> 
> A bout of severe food poisoning is a fantastically effective way to shed weight quickly, whilst avoiding the temptation to snack.
> 
> Win - Win situation.:lol:


Ha I don't know if it will tbh I've got no appetite so chances of a great loss massively outweighed by the fact my body will be clinging onto the fat lol. 


Alfieharley1 said:


> Oh that explains why the milk is out of date as you northerners are tight as a ducks arise
> 
> Only joking get well soon


I am not tight lol. Ok OK I am your right lol 😂


----------



## Steve

Northern monkey :lol:

How are you feeling?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Northern monkey :lol:
> 
> How are you feeling?


Crap. Back to bed I go 😢


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Crap. Back to bed I go 😢


If its any consilation im going to get beaten up by a girl later :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> If its any consilation im going to get beaten up by a girl later :thumb:


Southern fairy 😁😁😁


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Southern fairy 😁😁😁


She beats me horribly.


----------



## SarahS23

steve said:


> she beats me horribly.


man up


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> man up


Providing I keep loosing weight and stick with the program I should be built like a brick **** house :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Providing I keep loosing weight and stick with the program I should be built like a brick **** house :thumb:


Go Steve 💪


----------



## SarahS23

Finally stopped feeling sick so gonna do pizza topped chicken and salad for tea. Ease myself in gently. Not sure what weigh in tomorrow will show but my jeans are well baggy,!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Finally stopped feeling sick so gonna do pizza topped chicken and salad for tea. Ease myself in gently. Not sure what weigh in tomorrow will show but my jeans are well baggy,!


Bless.

Glad your feeling better. I had ham and mushroom tagliatelle last night.

Gym again tonight. 

Seem to be really suffering with recovering energy. Was asleep before 10pm last night and up at 6 and im still exhausted.


----------



## SarahS23

It'll soon kick in. 

I've had hair extensions done I best not gain weight lol.


----------



## SarahS23

I'm not getting weighed today I'm gonna get weighed tomorrow I've had no sleep all week and iv got so much work to catch up with so I'm gonna have to do it all today. Seriously fed up and tired and emotional. Been a nightmare fortnight for me


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm not getting weighed today I'm gonna get weighed tomorrow I've had no sleep all week and iv got so much work to catch up with so I'm gonna have to do it all today. Seriously fed up and tired and emotional. Been a nightmare fortnight for me


 . You've been poorly . End of the day your only human . You have to rest :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> . You've been poorly . End of the day your only human . You have to rest :thumb:


Yea i know but i am also a mother and a self employed legend so the word rest doesn't really come into my vocabulary.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yea i know but i am also a mother and a self employed legend so the word rest doesn't really come into my vocabulary.


I can understand that . But as I've learnt from experience . Eventually body will say **** this and you will crash horribly .


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah I know. Relaxing weekend planned while the boyf is away 😡


----------



## N16k_W

2lbs off this week.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 2lbs off this week.


Well done!

1lb off for me. Which given iv not eaten is a bit meh 😐


----------



## N16k_W

A loss is a loss. 

I had a stomach bug a year or so ago and only lost 1.5lbs after not eating for about 10 days. I did lose big the following week though once I started eating again. I've found the human body is unpredictable.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> A loss is a loss.
> 
> I had a stomach bug a year or so ago and only lost 1.5lbs after not eating for about 10 days. I did lose big the following week though once I started eating again. I've found the human body is unpredictable.


That's very true. I'm focused and on it want to see a good result this week preferably 2-3 x


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> 2lbs off this week.


Good work my man


----------



## SarahS23

Today is meal plan week, let's see what I can rustle up


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Today is meal plan week, let's see what I can rustle up


Being northern I thought you stole things.  :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Being northern I thought you stole things.  :lol:


The very cheek. Def not!


----------



## SarahS23

The next 4 days I'm focusing on loads of free and superfree, so gonna make some interesting meals I reckon


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> The next 4 days I'm focusing on loads of free and superfree, so gonna make some interesting meals I reckon


How's your leg chick?


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> How's your leg chick?


Still haven't been back to gym, it's OK but if I turn certain ways it hurts and I did a long walk yesterday and it was sore last night. It's so frustrating as I am missing the gym. 
Thanks for asking Mr 😊


----------



## SarahS23

Brunch made by my good self. Loving the hash brown potato rosti efforts


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Brunch made by my good self. Loving the hash brown potato rosti efforts


Oooh look @ that...give it to me bbe  x


----------



## neilb62

Off to Crete for a week tomorrow, wish me luck....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

neilb62 said:


> Off to Crete for a week tomorrow, wish me luck....


Just stick with fish salads and you'll be arlright.


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> Oooh look @ that...give it to me bbe  x


Not sharing it's all mine 😉


neilb62 said:


> Off to Crete for a week tomorrow, wish me luck....


Enjoy. Fresh fish and salad you'll be fine. Ha


----------



## SarahS23

Having a really hard week I've not even eaten today. Stressed and people causing me issues and I just feel sick so I'm not eating. Knackered too cos of it.


----------



## Steve

3 pound on ... Heavy weekend ..


----------



## N16k_W

Steve said:


> 3 pound on ... Heavy weekend ..


Bet it was worth it!!

You back on track?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> 3 pound on ... Heavy weekend ..


Aw we all have em


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Bet it was worth it!!
> 
> You back on track?


Oh hell yes.

Yeah. to a degree


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Oh hell yes.
> 
> Yeah. to a degree


What's up?


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> What's up?


Ive just sent you a PM :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Well I maintained after a rubbish week. Today I'm gonna do a for and against list. I need to get my focus back.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well I maintained after a rubbish week. Today I'm gonna do a for and against list. I need to get my focus back.


Good work.

Stayed the same


----------



## SarahS23

Back to it. Expect lots of good pics I'm gonna kick this weigh into touch. Feeling mehhhh


----------



## SarahS23

Hot and spicy noodles for tea


----------



## SarahS23

Beef stew with mash and kale for tonight's tea after group, I'm back in the game 💪


----------



## Steve

good work dude


4 pound on :Z


----------



## neilb62

Just back from Crete after a week of eating everything I shouldn't! But, we've walked loads including the Samaria George and the trousers I wore to travel out were certainly looser on the way home, so fingers crossed for weigh-day tomorrow....


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> good work dude
> 
> 4 pound on :Z


I bet mines no prettier. 


neilb62 said:


> Just back from Crete after a week of eating everything I shouldn't! But, we've walked loads including the Samaria George and the trousers I wore to travel out were certainly looser on the way home, so fingers crossed for weigh-day tomorrow....


Good luck!


----------



## SarahS23

Well I've woken up with a newfound determination to do it today, I can't keep feeling the way i feel so it's damage limitation for next two days.


----------



## SarahS23

Beef and barley stew I made, syn freeeee and mash with a veg fusion for 2.5 syns as it's got butter in it. Yum.


----------



## SarahS23

So tea tonight 2 syns for the smoked mackerel


----------



## neilb62

FFS.... Came back of holiday 8lb heavier but with looser clothes... Oh well, back on the horse....


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> FFS.... Came back of holiday 8lb heavier but with looser clothes... Oh well, back on the horse....


 It'll sharp come off


----------



## SarahS23

Pulled pork, chips, bbq sauce and coleslaw for tea tonight mmmmnmm


----------



## Steve

far too much time om your hands!


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> far too much time om your hands!


Nope. I'm struggling massively I'm not organised at all. This weekend I need to really make some changes as can't keep doing this. Think I'm expecting another gain :'(


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope. I'm struggling massively I'm not organised at all. This weekend I need to really make some changes as can't keep doing this. Think I'm expecting another gain :'(


Yup me too.

Pizza last night


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Yup me too.
> 
> Pizza last night


I am seriously battling with myself I drive myself mad sometimes. Proper fed up.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I am seriously battling with myself I drive myself mad sometimes. Proper fed up.


Kind of in the same boat home slice


----------



## SarahS23

Steve why do you call me home slice I don't get what it means lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Steve why do you call me home slice I don't get what it means lol


Buddy / acquaintance :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Buddy / acquaintance :thumb:


Ahhh southern slang lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Ahhh southern slang lol


No ..

American. :tumbleweed:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> No ..
> 
> American. :tumbleweed:


LOL yeah I get buddy. Steven calls people buddy too lol. #mustbeasteventhing


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> LOL yeah I get buddy. Steven calls people buddy too lol. *#mustbeasteventhing*


:thumb:

We are an epic breed


----------



## SarahS23

I love mine to bits 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## SarahS23

1lb on could have been worse


----------



## N16k_W

Stayed the same.

Bit of a result to be honest!


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Stayed the same.
> 
> Bit of a result to be honest!


Well done Nick.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> 1lb on could have been worse


Well done


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Stayed the same.
> 
> Bit of a result to be honest!


Sweet


----------



## SarahS23

Well Iv got no excuse now.....


----------



## Steve

how you getting on?


----------



## SarahS23

Good I'm organised and not too bad jusr forcing myself to do it.


----------



## cufc1111

Thinking of getting started with SW. I did it several years ago on the old system and was quite successful but I've drifted and gained weight and want to get some off and keep it off this time. How are you all getting on, and any tips to help a (returning) newbie?


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> Thinking of getting started with SW. I did it several years ago on the old system and was quite successful but I've drifted and gained weight and want to get some off and keep it off this time. How are you all getting on, and any tips to help a (returning) newbie?


Me too mate. I did 3 and a bit stone.

put 2 nd half back on. really struggling to get back on it.

I think the best option would be for you to just register as a new member. However im sure Sarah will be able to clear that up for you :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Thinking of getting started with SW. I did it several years ago on the old system and was quite successful but I've drifted and gained weight and want to get some off and keep it off this time. How are you all getting on, and any tips to help a (returning) newbie?


Get yourself back as a new member and take a total fresh start


----------



## cufc1111

Yes, I'm going to do that and get the up-to-date info etc, probably next week. I'll let you know how I get on. Sarah, your photos of your meals are mouthwatering :thumb:


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> Yes, I'm going to do that and get the up-to-date info etc, probably next week. I'll let you know how I get on. * Sarah, your photos*.. of your meals are mouthwatering :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Steve

right well cufc1111. I will be restarting next week too :thumb:

Ive just given myself a stern talking to in the car


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Yes, I'm going to do that and get the up-to-date info etc, probably next week. I'll let you know how I get on. Sarah, your photos of your meals are mouthwatering :thumb:


Thanks  


Steve said:


> :lol:


Trust you.


----------



## Steve

not very happy today. feel like an elephant...


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> not very happy today. feel like an elephant...


+1

Have had a good cry and I really need to get a grip.


----------



## Steve

Ive contenplated the theory of smashing my head against the wall . :doublesho


----------



## SarahS23

I am going to group tomorrow expecting a humongous gain


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I am going to group tomorrow expecting a humongous gain


I'm a stone away from having undone everything


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I'm a stone away from having undone everything


I'm 9lb away


----------



## neilb62

3+1/2lb off this week, going the right way again... :thumb:


----------



## Steve

neilb62 said:


> 3+1/2lb off this week, going the right way again... :thumb:


well done dude


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm 9lb away


I mean since i went the first time/

ive almost pu the 3 stone back on


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I mean since i went the first time/
> 
> ive almost pu the 3 stone back on


Yep me too.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yep me too.


Right.

Monday were in it together.

Otherwise il kick your ass and vise versa? :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Right.
> 
> Monday were in it together.
> 
> Otherwise il kick your ass and vise versa? :thumb:


No problem.. Going to group this morning expect a whopper


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No problem.. Going to group this morning expect a whopper


Going to do it at home this time. but discipline myself more.

keep me posted


----------



## SarahS23

Err I lost half a lb. Don't know how but i Did.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Err I lost half a lb. Don't know how but i Did.


Good girl :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks Steve. It's given me a boost tbh.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Thanks Steve. It's given me a boost tbh.


Good 

It does also show you can have a blow out and sometimes get away with it. although we dont encourage it right?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Good
> 
> It does also show you can have a blow out and sometimes get away with it. although we dont encourage it right?


Yep. Get you. I'm just gonna focus on a day at a time I think.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yep. Get you. I'm just gonna focus on a day at a time I think.


Me too. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bit of ladies and gentlemen there i reckon ay? haha


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bit of ladies and gentlemen there i reckon ay? haha


You what??


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bit of ladies and gentlemen there i reckon ay? haha


Que?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shagging^^


----------



## Steve

DJ X-Ray said:


> Shagging^^


 :lol:

I dont think steven would be impressed.

Plus shes northern... wayyyyy too far away.
:car:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> :lol:
> 
> I dont think steven would be impressed.
> 
> Plus shes northern... wayyyyy too far away.
> :car:


I'm happily loved up with my own Steven thankyou lol.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> I'm happily loved up with my own Steven thankyou lol.


lol Sarah, u said :
'Err I lost half a lb. Don't know how but i Did. ' 
that's why i said : 'bit of ladies and gentlemen there i reckon ay?' I meant you and Steven not u and Steve ha ha.


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> lol Sarah, u said :
> 'Err I lost half a lb. Don't know how but i Did. '
> that's why i said : 'bit of ladies and gentlemen there i reckon ay?' I meant you and Steven not u and Steve ha ha.


Oh hell yea all the time 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SarahS23 said:


> Oh hell yea all the time í*½í¸í*½í¸í*½í¸í*½í¸í*½í¸


Well there u go...that's where the half a pound's gone


----------



## Steve

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Been on plan all day. Whoop. Did steak and chips with onion and mushrooms for tea. Got what I'd call banoffee snickers oats for breakfast. 

35g porridge 
150ml alpro choc milk 
100g total o% yogurt combined with the milk 
Sliced bananas. 

Layered up in a tub and topped with 2 tsp peanut hottie powder. 

Tastes like a snickers sorta and just 1A/B plus 2 syns.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Been on plan all day. Whoop. Did steak and chips with onion and mushrooms for tea. Got what I'd call banoffee snickers oats for breakfast.
> 
> 35g porridge
> 150ml alpro choc milk
> 100g total o% yogurt combined with the milk
> Sliced bananas.
> 
> Layered up in a tub and topped with 2 tsp peanut hottie powder.
> 
> Tastes like a snickers sorta and just 1A/B plus 2 syns.


I've got chicken and bacon pasta . Just syns with the mayo :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Steve said:


> :lol:
> 
> I dont think steven would be impressed.
> 
> Plus shes northern... wayyyyy too far away.
> :car:





SarahS23 said:


> I'm happily loved up with my own Steven thankyou lol.


Such a coincdence you both have boyfriends called Steven. :lol:


----------



## N16k_W

3lbs off this week. Genuinely shocked I thought I'd be lucky to stay the same and was preparing for a gain. Gave me a bit of a kick in the backside tbh. Need to get my head down


----------



## Steve

Well done mate


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 3lbs off this week. Genuinely shocked I thought I'd be lucky to stay the same and was preparing for a gain. Gave me a bit of a kick in the backside tbh. Need to get my head down


Well done that's the same as me. On it now?!


----------



## SarahS23

Cheesy chips and garlic for tea as my fakeaway. Mmmm


----------



## N16k_W

Back on it now. Have a goal of 1 stone in 6 weeks as its my partners birthday so I've got good something to motivate me. Any loss is great but it would be awesome to get my target


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Back on it now. Have a goal of 1 stone in 6 weeks as its my partners birthday so I've got good something to motivate me. Any loss is great but it would be awesome to get my target


You can do that I want to see at least 1lb a week and anymore is a bonus.


----------



## SarahS23

Cheesy chips and garlic, actifry chips, healthy extra A choice mmmmmmm


----------



## SarahS23

Well I'm off to gym today first time since i Did ligament in my knee. Got a PT session to help me get a programme together


----------



## SarahS23

Well I'm quite pleased with this.... 

Body fat has only gone back to what It was when I first started measuring and weight is less so I've not lost as much muscle mass as i thought. Tricky with the knee mind as the interval training is now gonna have to be boxing and trx until i strengthen the knee. 

Goal is 25% body fat as mines 30.62%now which is still a healthy range, thankfully I have good lower body tone with the sprinting I used to do.


----------



## ITHAQVA

SarahS23 said:


> Well I'm quite pleased with this....
> 
> Body fat has only gone back to what It was when I first started measuring and weight is less so I've not lost as much muscle mass as i thought. Tricky with the knee mind as the interval training is now gonna have to be boxing and trx until i strengthen the knee.
> 
> Goal is 25% body fat as mines 30.62%now which is still a healthy range, thankfully I have good lower body tone with the sprinting I used to do.


Sarah,

I would suggest you do the following:

1. Slow/good from resistance training to strengthen the knee (Use a barbell when you move from bodyweight to enable more balance/control). Body weight will suffice for the first 1-2 weeks or more depending on the level of discomfort. Resistance training will also strengthen the surrounding muscles, tendons and increase bone density which all help to support you frame, obvious but sometime overlooked.

2. Reduce your carb intake and increase protein so your body is at its optimal point for maximum cell replacement and overall recovery.

3. Boxing: you will be twisting with force therefore your control over the movement is less - bad for your knee.

4. Trx: Again why would you suspend yourself from belts, control is not the best unless you have already built good muscle strength.

5. When injured your rehab method should allow for maximum control over the movements.

6. Unfortunately you cant use the Bill Starr rehab for ligaments.

7. You can still use the ice method, but due to the composition of the ligament it is very difficult to encourage it to gorge blood and then flush. This is the reason it is used for muscle repair, not to stop discomfort as many so called experts keep on telling me :wall: 

8. Ice the knee area for 20 minutes max then allow 60 minutes to warm back up. This can be done as many times throughout the day - But remember no longer than 20 minutes with the ice as long periods icing can damage soft tissue cells.

9. If your trying to maintain body muscle mass and reduce body fat, I would advise you look into the many alternatives that involve reducing carbs to one degree or another. The closest I suppose to SW would be a Bodybuilding diet, but you need to be working hard to use up the glycogen stored in your muscles. Don't be fooled Sarah all carbohydrates are sugar no matter how slow burning. The quality of the food you eat only counts once the stomach has broken it down. Hence the reason for a stomach, it converts food into compatible useable fuel :thumb:

Sorry to invade this thread. Hope the advice is taken in the manner it has been given, just being helpfull :thumb: I'm outa here


----------



## SarahS23

ITHAQVA said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I would suggest you do the following:
> 
> 1. Slow/good from resistance training to strengthen the knee (Use a barbell when you move from bodyweight to enable more balance/control). Body weight will suffice for the first 1-2 weeks or more depending on the level of discomfort. Resistance training will also strengthen the surrounding muscles, tendons and increase bone density which all help to support you frame, obvious but sometime overlooked.
> 
> 2. Reduce your carb intake and increase protein so your body is at its optimal point for maximum cell replacement and overall recovery.
> 
> 3. Boxing: you will be twisting with force therefore your control over the movement is less - bad for your knee.
> 
> 4. Trx: Again why would you suspend yourself from belts, control is not the best unless you have already built good muscle strength.
> 
> 5. When injured your rehab method should allow for maximum control over the movements.
> 
> 6. Unfortunately you cant use the Bill Starr rehab for ligaments.
> 
> 7. You can still use the ice method, but due to the composition of the ligament it is very difficult to encourage it to gorge blood and then flush. This is the reason it is used for muscle repair, not to stop discomfort as many so called experts keep on telling me :wall:
> 
> 8. Ice the knee area for 20 minutes max then allow 60 minutes to warm back up. This can be done as many times throughout the day - But remember no longer than 20 minutes with the ice as long periods icing can damage soft tissue cells.
> 
> 9. If your trying to maintain body muscle mass and reduce body fat, I would advise you look into the many alternatives that involve reducing carbs to one degree or another. The closest I suppose to SW would be a Bodybuilding diet, but you need to be working hard to use up the glycogen stored in your muscles. Don't be fooled Sarah all carbohydrates are sugar no matter how slow burning. The quality of the food you eat only counts once the stomach has broken it down. Hence the reason for a stomach, it converts food into compatible useable fuel :thumb:
> 
> Sorry to invade this thread. Hope the advice is taken in the manner it has been given, just being helpfull :thumb: I'm outa here


The boxing side of it is upper body twist not moving with my knee, trx for upper body not lower stuff.

I see a PT, so I'm not just deciding what I need to do. Lol.

Thanks though will take it on board


----------



## SarahS23

I eat very little carbs refined wise, as don't agree with me


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks very much for the advice


----------



## ITHAQVA

SarahS23 said:


> Thanks very much for the advice


No worries, three years of powerlifting have taught me a lot


----------



## SarahS23

ITHAQVA said:


> No worries, three years of powerlifting have taught me a lot


Sent you an inbox 👍


----------



## ITHAQVA

SarahS23 said:


> Sent you an inbox &#55357;&#56397;


Replied....In depth


----------



## Steve

Struggling very bad at the moment with being so busy


----------



## cufc1111

Signed up today and am looking through all the books. Seems a lot to take in at the moment and I need to hit the shops tomorrow, but looking forward to it.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Struggling very bad at the moment with being so busy


You need to prepare then if you're busy  


cufc1111 said:


> Signed up today and am looking through all the books. Seems a lot to take in at the moment and I need to hit the shops tomorrow, but looking forward to it.


Defo just read food optimising and let that sink in. Remember free foods are key 😉


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> Signed up today and am looking through all the books. Seems a lot to take in at the moment and I need to hit the shops tomorrow, but looking forward to it.


well done dude. :wave:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You need to prepare then if you're busy
> 
> Defo just read food optimising and let that sink in. Remember free foods are key 😉


BIZZARE :Z

Ive not really been on the game for the last fornight.

lost 4 1/2 pound :Z


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> BIZZARE :Z
> 
> Ive not really been on the game for the last fornight.
> 
> lost 4 1/2 pound :Z


Well done fella


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well done fella


I have no idea how.. it sbeen quite bad so really i dont deserve it :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Well use it in a positive to think about what changes you need to make to get yourself back on track. 
I'm right in the zone. Off to gym for another PT session for my new programme, I'm feeling good. I've set myself a small target and want it for Christmas. 
Away this weekend so need to stay focused gonna make a packed lunch to take on way Saturday.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well use it in a positive to think about what changes you need to make to get yourself back on track.
> I'm right in the zone. Off to gym for another PT session for my new programme, I'm feeling good. I've set myself a small target and want it for Christmas.
> Away this weekend so need to stay focused gonna make a packed lunch to take on way Saturday.


At this moment in time im really not focused .

As for the gym i find it hinders the weight loss.. :speechles


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> At this moment in time im really not focused .
> 
> As for the gym i find it hinders the weight loss.. :speechles


It works if you follow the plan 100% but remember it's important to get the balance right. How can moving not help weight loss. I see both ends, plenty of mine lose a LOT more when exercising, some don't


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It works if you follow the plan 100% but remember it's important to get the balance right. How can moving not help weight loss. I see both ends, plenty of mine lose a LOT more when exercising, some don't


My losses have always been smaller when going to the gym. I dont know if its just muscle building? i tend to find when im doing chest presses shoulder presses etc that week i dont loose as much as i would on average..

if that makes sense?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> My losses have always been smaller when going to the gym. I dont know if its just muscle building? i tend to find when im doing chest presses shoulder presses etc that week i dont loose as much as i would on average..
> 
> if that makes sense?


You've got to bear in mind that you might be retaining fluid from the muscle fibres repairing, but in essence muscle is more efficient than fat so even so you will be losing fat and building muscle therefore losing more weight even when sat doing nothing.


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## Steve

Yes yes


----------



## SarahS23

Rather be full of the muscle than the fat eh


----------



## SarahS23

Well today was a killer but on the upside I felt fine and knee not bad at all.


----------



## Steve

good work


----------



## SarahS23

You didn't see the state of me when I was done. Couldn't lift my arms to get my bag out of the locker. Fml.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You didn't see the state of me when I was done. Couldn't lift my arms to get my bag out of the locker. Fml.


the terminology fecked springs to mind.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> the terminology fecked springs to mind.


Yeh that's the one


----------



## SarahS23

Sticky chicken for tea tonight with veg stir fry and I've made rice pudding as a treat. Mmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Sticky chicken for tea tonight with veg stir fry and I've made rice pudding as a treat. Mmmm


I have SW lasagne :driver:


----------



## SarahS23

Bet mines better ha


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Bet mines better ha


Its a bit too far for me to come round for tea so il have to make do !


----------



## SarahS23

Haha this is true.


----------



## Steve

:driver:


----------



## Steve

well i have diet coke chicken with sw chips instead.

left overs today with rice


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> well i have diet coke chicken with sw chips instead.
> 
> left overs today with rice


Well done!

I am aching from head to foot.

Making scotch broth today for my next two days dinners, weigh in Friday and a busy busy weekend with the man 😆


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well done!
> 
> I am aching from head to foot.
> 
> Making scotch broth today for my next two days dinners, weigh in Friday and a busy busy weekend with the man 😆


vegtable pasta bake tonight


----------



## SarahS23

I am trying to eat more veg and really hammer the water which I hate 😯


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I am trying to eat more veg and really hammer the water which I hate 😯


Just find im peeing for england all the time.


----------



## SarahS23

That's what I hate lol


----------



## Steve

:wall:


----------



## SarahS23

Loads of soup for today. No meat at all today which is weird. I struggle with that a lot.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Loads of soup for today. No meat at all today which is weird. I struggle with that a lot.


Just smashed in the remains from diet coke chicken with some boiled rice.

and diet pepsi :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

1+1/2 off this week, slow going at the moment....


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> 1+1/2 off this week, slow going at the moment....


Yeah but it's 6 stone a year at that rate.....


----------



## neilb62

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah but it's 6 stone a year at that rate.....


I know, good isn't it? So far I've got 4st 3lb off .... Been a bit up-and-down lately though...


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> I know, good isn't it? So far I've got 4st 3lb off .... Been a bit up-and-down lately though...


That's a cracking transformation Neil


----------



## Steve

neilb62 said:


> 1+1/2 off this week, slow going at the moment....


good lad


----------



## SarahS23

I'm gonna sort the garage out. **** loads of body magic as will def need to go to the skip lol


----------



## Steve

good work.

is there any syn free chewing gum at all ?


----------



## SarahS23

Nope it's half a syn for 2 pellets or summat like that


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope it's half a syn for 2 pellets or summat like that


Thats not too bad i can deal with that.


----------



## SarahS23

Proper stodge










Scotch broth mmmmm


----------



## Steve

Not my thing.

but good work :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Me either but it filled a gap lol. I just wanted to get more superfree in.


----------



## Steve

Ive been eating apple and grape packet thing from tesco .


----------



## SarahS23

They're horrible the apple always all slimy urgh


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> They're horrible the apple always all slimy urgh


SYN free isnt it?

it had to do the job.


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah it is


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah it is


So nerrr...

You off today or tomorrow for you weekend away ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> So nerrr...
> 
> You off today or tomorrow for you weekend away ?


Tomorrow after group.

I've been weighed, had a mint week. And put 2lb on. 😔😔😔😔😔😔😔


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Tomorrow after group.
> 
> I've been weighed, had a mint week. And put 2lb on. 😔😔😔😔😔😔😔


maybe it just caught up with you ?


----------



## SarahS23

I'm also poorly as hell. Been up all night


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm also poorly as hell. Been up all night


Broth wasnt so good then?


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks


----------



## SarahS23

Full of cold head hurts earache sore throat


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Full of cold head hurts earache sore throat


whisky.

lots of it...


----------



## SarahS23

I'm on lemon and honey and paracetamol. I do NOT want to be ill this weekend. Stamps feet.


----------



## N16k_W

Stayed he same this week. Very surprised as I've stuck to plan and I've done more exercise than normal. Hopefully see a better result next week.


----------



## SarahS23

Had a mint weekend, all smiles despite dying with flu, today I'm suffering mind.

Back on track with a vengeance. I'm dying and think I'm getting a chest infection so gonna just have loads of soup as struggling to eat now. 
Pic from weekend 😍😍😍


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Stayed he same this week. Very surprised as I've stuck to plan and I've done more exercise than normal. Hopefully see a better result next week.


I did the same this week but gained, it'll come off don't worry


----------



## Steve

Glad you had a good weekend. Friday night went very wrong for me. ( see hang over thread).


See how we get on later...


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Glad you had a good weekend. Friday night went very wrong for me. ( see hang over thread).
> 
> See how we get on later...


I'll have a look


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'll have a look


:thumb:


----------



## Steve

Diet coke chicken with pasta for lunch :d


----------



## Steve

2 pound on


----------



## SarahS23

Same as me. What you going for this week Steve?!


----------



## cufc1111

Three pounds off in my first week, despite not getting off to a clean start because of some of the food I had in, so I'm pleased with that. Enjoying trying some of the SW recipes too :thumb:


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> Three pounds off in my first week, despite not getting off to a clean start because of some of the food I had in, so I'm pleased with that. Enjoying trying some of the SW recipes too :thumb:


Well done mate...

IT is hard but the results are worth it in the end.

Just stick with it. I didint and im over a stone heavier again


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Three pounds off in my first week, despite not getting off to a clean start because of some of the food I had in, so I'm pleased with that. Enjoying trying some of the SW recipes too :thumb:


Well done! Recipes are mint I'm doing a beef stew for tonight mmmm


----------



## Steve

Right gang...

Suggestions please.

Im here there and everywhere during lunch times at the moment. Of course in an ideal world id have everything prepared the night before but its not happening.


Can anyone recommend meals i can get from the local retail park gang. ( subway etc).

I know its not ideal.. but its all i got to work with at present ...


----------



## SarahS23

Subway chicken and ham salad. Sweet onion dressing 1 syn

Here are the syns on Subway sandwiches


----------



## Steve

Since when have subway done soup :/


----------



## SarahS23

Guess you've never asked lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Guess you've never asked lol


To be honest if its not on the board . I wouldnt think too.. :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

No me either. Worth knowing though. And the sandwiches aren't terrible if you have the syns and are prepared to use them.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No me either. Worth knowing though. And the sandwiches aren't terrible if you have the syns and are prepared to use them.


Ive used my A & B Todya on breakfast.. so salad or soup it is.


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah but you've got your syns still


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah but you've got your syns still


out later unfortunately.


----------



## SarahS23

Just made this for part of raffle thought id share


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Just made this for part of raffle thought id share


Looks good


----------



## SarahS23

Corned beef pie recipe, and ingredients

And the end product is....


----------



## Steve

naamm noom


----------



## SarahS23

It's lush


----------



## SarahS23

Slow cooker amaze balls


----------



## Steve

Looks ace about from facebook


----------



## neilb62

Lamb Hotpot from the latest SW magazine (P47) for tea tonight. it smells awesome already... :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Looks ace about from facebook


You what. Translate ha. 


neilb62 said:


> Lamb Hotpot from the latest SW magazine (P47) for tea tonight. it smells awesome already... :thumb:


Might try this a few of my members said it's gorgeous


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> *You what. Translate ha. *
> 
> Might try this a few of my members said it's gorgeous


Facebook is gay
:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Only have a work profile. Don't use it personally


----------



## Steve

Question for you Sarah..

Olepaso fajita kits..... Obviously the wraps and stuff would be syns... But what about the spice mix? Im guessing its just herbs and spices. Obviously the chicken and veg is syn free.. So if i just used the spice mix and combined it with something else I wonder what the out come would be ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Question for you Sarah..
> 
> Olepaso fajita kits..... Obviously the wraps and stuff would be syns... But what about the spice mix? Im guessing its just herbs and spices. Obviously the chicken and veg is syn free.. So if i just used the spice mix and combined it with something else I wonder what the out come would be ?


The spice mix some are free some have syns I'll look


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> The spice mix some are free some have syns I'll look


Thank you


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## SarahS23

I use Mexican seasoning and make fajitas using the healthy B choice wraps (bfree wraps from the gluten free aisle in asda)


----------



## Steve

I cant see my one on there 

[




Ive had B choice today so thats out for me...


----------



## SarahS23

I'd just guess at a couple Steve


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'd just guess at a couple Steve


So thinking for tea. that with some SW chips ...


----------



## SarahS23

Sounds good to me. Use romaine lettuce as wraps and roll up. Fat free Greek yoghurt also mixed with a touch of lemon juice is amazing for fajitas


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Sounds good to me. Use romaine lettuce as wraps and roll up. Fat free Greek yoghurt also mixed with a touch of lemon juice is amazing for fajitas


Sarah,

I get confuzed counting to 10 without taking my shoes and socks off . 

Romaine lettuce? Wasssaattt?? Can i get it from sainsburys?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I get confuzed counting to 10 without taking my shoes and socks off .
> 
> Romaine lettuce? Wasssaattt?? Can i get it from sainsburys?


Yes it's a lettuce with very long leaves not a circle like an iceberg. Or baby gem and put the fajitas on them.....


----------



## neilb62

SarahS23 said:


> Might try this a few of my members said it's gorgeous


It was epic, going to make it again soon.... :argie:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yes it's a lettuce with very long leaves not a circle like an iceberg. Or baby gem and put the fajitas on them.....


Ok il check it out.

thanks homie


----------



## SarahS23

No prob bro


----------



## Steve

Well just smashed in a ham subway salad.


Going with the fajitas later with the packet mix and the lettuce wraps :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Well just smashed in a ham subway salad.
> 
> Going with the fajitas later with the packet mix and the lettuce wraps :thumb:


Nice!

I had


----------



## Steve

sweettt


----------



## SarahS23

Had a heart to heart wit Steven over a pic i was tagged in today. Cried most of the day over it tbh. 

So so hard at times.


----------



## neilb62

Maintained this week, not to shabby considering the weekend.....!

Just making a huge pan of 12-Speed Soup... It looks amazing....


----------



## N16k_W

I've decided to join a group. Been doing it on my own for a while now and not getting the results I'm hoping for. Found a group near by on a Monday night so will give it a try. Hopefully see better results and get some motivation. I'll give it until the new year and see how it compares to going it alone


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> Maintained this week, not to shabby considering the weekend.....!
> 
> Just making a huge pan of 12-Speed Soup... It looks amazing....


It's gorgeous but it cripples my stomach. Keep an eye on the wind haha



N16k_W said:


> I've decided to join a group. Been doing it on my own for a while now and not getting the results I'm hoping for. Found a group near by on a Monday night so will give it a try. Hopefully see better results and get some motivation. I'll give it until the new year and see how it compares to going it alone


If you are in a decent group it'll make a massive massive difference.

I'm on track for a gold award next week putting my group on a Saturday into the top 3% groups in the company 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> I've decided to join a group. Been doing it on my own for a while now and not getting the results I'm hoping for. Found a group near by on a Monday night so will give it a try. Hopefully see better results and get some motivation. I'll give it until the new year and see how it compares to going it alone


Finding the same to a degree. went to a group before and the weight fell off.

Doing it at home. Very little progress I keep falling off the wagon


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No prob bro


I made the fajita with lettuce doofer things.

Uhhh not as bad as i was expecting.

4 chillis shopped compensated


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Finding the same to a degree. went to a group before and the weight fell off.
> 
> Doing it at home. Very little progress I keep falling off the wagon


It is hard if you're not in group 


Steve said:


> I made the fajita with lettuce doofer things.
> 
> Uhhh not as bad as i was expecting.
> 
> 4 chillis shopped compensated


Told u!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It is hard if you're not in group
> 
> Told u!


Yup. starting to learn that now.


----------



## Steve

Craving bread


----------



## SarahS23

Kingsmill great white, 60g a b choice!


----------



## N16k_W

SarahS23 said:


> If you are in a decent group it'll make a massive massive difference.


I hope its a good group. I've been disappointed with the consultants in the past so hope this one is better.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> I hope its a good group. I've been disappointed with the consultants in the past so hope this one is better.


I hate this it makes me so sad. Wish I could be everywhere and show people who haven't had a great experience how amazing it can be


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> I hope its a good group. I've been disappointed with the consultants in the past so hope this one is better.


Some are great. Some you are just a number...

We had a stand in one in my old group and i swear if she was a bloke id of nutted her.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Some are great. Some you are just a number...
> 
> We had a stand in one in my old group and i swear if she was a bloke id of nutted her.


Lmfao. Harsh!

I run top notch groups haha #modest


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Lmfao. Harsh!
> 
> I run top notch groups haha #modest


But seriously she was a right bint.

No interest in what so ever.

" next ".

I dont care how good your group is im not driving 200 + miles for it :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> But seriously she was a right bint.
> 
> No interest in what so ever.
> 
> " next ".
> 
> I dont care how good your group is im not driving 200 + miles for it :lol:


No I wouldn't either lol.


----------



## SarahS23

Last night's tea mmmmmm


----------



## Steve

Looks great..

WHat is it.?


I have Diet coke chickeN left overs with a jacket potato for lunch.


----------



## SarahS23

It's a slimming world parmo


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It's a slimming world parmo


A what?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> A what?


Northern thing.

Takeaway version is deep fried breadcrumb chicken with bechamel sauce topped with cheese and grilled it's mentally calorific

My version breadcrumbed baked chicken breast topped with dairylea triangles and a choice of cheese.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Northern thing.
> 
> Takeaway version is deep fried breadcrumb chicken with bechamel sauce topped with cheese and grilled it's mentally calorific
> 
> My version breadcrumbed baked chicken breast topped with dairylea triangles and a choice of cheese.


That does sound lush.

Something good out of the north then ! 

BADUM TISH!


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> That does sound lush.
> 
> Something good out of the north then !
> 
> BADUM TISH!


Obviously apart from me lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Obviously apart from me lol


I'll agree for now 

I did give myself a talking to last night and I think im going to rejoin group next week.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I'll agree for now
> 
> I did give myself a talking to last night and I think im going to rejoin group next week.


Yayyyyyy

I lost 1.5lb


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yayyyyyy
> 
> I lost 1.5lb


Well done dudette :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Spanks


----------



## Steve

My turn monday hopefully


----------



## SarahS23

You can do it Steve. Don't give up


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You can do it Steve. Don't give up


Practice what you preach


----------



## Starbuck88

:wave: Just wanted to say... 

I have such a hard time putting ON weight.... :devil:

*Runs Off Chuckling*


----------



## Steve

asonda said:


> :wave: Just wanted to say...
> 
> I have such a hard time putting ON weight.... :devil:
> 
> *Runs Off S******ing*


Your brakes have just quadrupled in price


----------



## ITHAQVA

asonda said:


> :wave: Just wanted to say...
> 
> I have such a hard time putting ON weight.... :devil:
> 
> *Runs Off Chuckling*


Same here mate, I've managed a stone per year so far, roll on 18 stone 

:tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

ITHAQVA said:


> Same here mate, I've managed a stone per year so far, roll on 18 stone
> 
> :tumbleweed::lol:


18 stone would nearly be double me weight currently ffs.

Maybe we should start a 'Bulking Up' thread


----------



## SarahS23

Lol shocking


----------



## cufc1111

I'm impressed so far. Been following the EE plan for ten days and despite having a stinkin' cold this week and not feeling like doing anything - and especially not making food - I sneaked on the scales this morning and there's another two pounds gone and I don't weigh in until Monday. I don't feel as though I'm missing out on anything food-wise, and in fact I think I'm eating better than I would sometimes. 

Best thing is that the family are joining in too and enjoying the food choices so hopefully we'll all benefit.


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> I'm impressed so far. Been following the EE plan for ten days and despite having a stinkin' cold this week and not feeling like doing anything - and especially not making food - I sneaked on the scales this morning and there's another two pounds gone and I don't weigh in until Monday. I don't feel as though I'm missing out on anything food-wise, and in fact I think I'm eating better than I would sometimes.
> 
> Best thing is that the family are joining in too and enjoying the food choices so hopefully we'll all benefit.


That's the beauty. It should be like that  
Well done!


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> I'm impressed so far. Been following the EE plan for ten days and despite having a stinkin' cold this week and not feeling like doing anything - and especially not making food - I sneaked on the scales this morning and there's another two pounds gone and I don't weigh in until Monday. I don't feel as though I'm missing out on anything food-wise, and in fact I think I'm eating better than I would sometimes.
> 
> Best thing is that the family are joining in too and enjoying the food choices so hopefully we'll all benefit.


Thats great stuff mate


----------



## SarahS23

Diet coke prawn stirfry tonight for me. Making overnight oats to take to work in morning with a load of mixed fruit in it and im hammering the water. Really working just towards the next weigh in at a time, smaller picture. Want 1lb a week til my hols which are 17 weeks away. It'll drop me a dress size and a bit so I'd be happier then.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Diet coke prawn stirfry tonight for me. Making overnight oats to take to work in morning with a load of mixed fruit in it and im hammering the water. Really working just towards the next weigh in at a time, smaller picture. Want 1lb a week til my hols which are 17 weeks away. It'll drop me a dress size and a bit so I'd be happier then.


Good work .

I've done 6 litres today


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Good work .
> 
> I've done 6 litres today


That isn't healthy to drink that much Steve!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> That isn't healthy to drink that much Steve!


Thirsty all day. Been having a bottle on the desk


----------



## Steve

Ahem :wave:


----------



## SarahS23

What Steve...


----------



## Steve

Quiet in here ...

What's everyone up to ? Had a good weekend . Just making SW burgers


----------



## SarahS23

I've been off it today and yesterday. Family meal out, safe to say a question that was asked made me now think I want to get this weight off asap. 
Back on track tomorrow is the plan.


----------



## Steve

Fruit and Yoghurt for breakfast. But im still starving. 

Last nights diet coke chicken for dinner :argie:


----------



## SarahS23

Have something more substantial Steve


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Have something more substantial Steve


Havent really had time to be honest/ .

Just ruined diet coke chicken with pasta.

Chicken tikka tonight.


----------



## SarahS23

Gonna do thai green curry for tea 

Does anyone else really struggle when stressed or chewed? Iv got a lot going on at the moment and I'm finding my appetite vanishes immediately


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Gonna do thai green curry for tea
> 
> Does anyone else really struggle when stressed or chewed? Iv got a lot going on at the moment and I'm finding my appetite vanishes immediately


Yup . Or I tend to swing other way and eat loads ..

3 1/2 pound off today


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Yup . Or I tend to swing other way and eat loads ..
> 
> 3 1/2 pound off today


That's what I do too. Breaking the habit is so hard.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> That's what I do too. Breaking the habit is so hard.


Thinking about my racing helps me ..


----------



## SarahS23

Well I'm just chewing myself. Steven is working on cars and I'm sat at home chewed to **** over people and their lack of respect


----------



## SarahS23

Trying brown rice again.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Well I'm just chewing myself. Steven is working on cars and I'm sat at home chewed to **** over people and their lack of respect


You can borrow one of my lines ...

" **** you ! Your a complete ****ing **** bubble now **** off you donkey loving mother****er ".


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> You can borrow one of my lines ...
> 
> " **** you ! Your a complete ****ing **** bubble now **** off you donkey loving mother****er ".


That would go well. I'd even throw the C bomb in im that annoyed and I hate that word


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> That would go well. I'd even throw the C bomb in im that annoyed and I hate that word


Best word ever . Such venom


----------



## Steve

Right/ OK Start to the day..

Breakfast was pretty poor. 2 bananas and a muller light.

I have last nights chicken tikka for lunch. and then bolegense pasta bake for tea :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

That's a good day well done.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> That's a good day well done.


Thankoo.

On the water but starting to really not want it.

Whats occuring for yoU today?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Thankoo.
> 
> On the water but starting to really not want it.
> 
> Whats occuring for yoU today?


Nowt. Got no appetite so just not bothering


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nowt. Got no appetite so just not bothering


Dont make me drive up there and beat your ass!

:wall:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Dont make me drive up there and beat your ass!
> 
> :wall:


Haven't even got it in me to challenge you lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Haven't even got it in me to challenge you lol


Listen you northern fairy!

Sort it out! I will drive up there and beat you with my SW book.....


----------



## SarahS23

It's OK don't think Steven would appreciate that. Good job I have a mint boyfriend 😢


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It's OK don't think Steven would appreciate that. Good job I have a mint boyfriend 😢


Theres your motivation :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah true.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah true.


Yes!

Sort it out


----------



## cufc1111

I did Diet Cola Chicken and Syn-free chips for the first time for dinner tonight. Will definitely be doing both again! :thumb:


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> I did Diet Cola Chicken and Syn-free chips for the first time for dinner tonight. Will definitely be doing both again! :thumb:


Epic isn't it


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> I did Diet Cola Chicken and Syn-free chips for the first time for dinner tonight. Will definitely be doing both again! :thumb:


Lush isn't it!


----------



## Steve

Morning gang.

Ok start to the day.


Fruit and yoghurt for breakfast. Just had a banna and nailing the water today


----------



## SarahS23

I'm gonna really try today


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm gonna really try today


Good work.

I have a meal out friday and concerned about un doing it al :Z


----------



## SarahS23

Where you off?


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Where you off?


http://www.millerandcarter.co.uk/food/

:argie:


----------



## SarahS23

Easiest place ever to stay on plan it's bloody steak?!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Easiest place ever to stay on plan it's bloody steak?!


But but... Nachos


----------



## SarahS23

Don't do it. 

Iv got corner beef pie in oven, and a potato and lentil and spinach curry for my tea tonight. Mmmmmm


----------



## Steve

I think im going to go for the sirlon steak. Ive had low syns all week so treat myself to chips. keep the sauces off etc 


I have Chicken pita pizzas. 

I really want to try that cornbeef pie.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I think im going to go for the sirlon steak. Ive had low syns all week so treat myself to chips. keep the sauces off etc
> 
> I have Chicken pita pizzas.
> 
> I really want to try that cornbeef pie.


Sounds good to me










Yum


----------



## Steve

Sweeet


----------



## SarahS23

All raring to go for tonight's group


----------



## SarahS23

My group


----------



## Steve

Sarah that's great stuff  mine didn't have anything like that ..


----------



## SarahS23

Told you I'm super haha


----------



## Steve

:thumb:


----------



## Steve

What up gang?

Bannanna and yoghurt for breakfast. treated myself to a costa coffee this morning :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Today's a good day for me. Working from home, I'm missing Steven as not seen him this week and I'm a really emotional eater but I need to get a grip of it because it's hard work juggling it at times. I am doing risotto for tea tonight, soup for dinner


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Today's a good day for me. Working from home, I'm missing Steven as not seen him this week and I'm a really emotional eater but I need to get a grip of it because it's hard work juggling it at times. I am doing risotto for tea tonight, soup for dinner


Ive just watched someone I work with smash in a bacon,egg,sausage and cheese roll.

Didnt phase me for some reason


----------



## SarahS23

You must be in the zone


----------



## Steve

Starving at the moment.

Roll on lunch time. Diet coke chicken and pasta :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

You tried the fanta one it's like sweet and sour


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You tried the fanta one it's like sweet and sour


Nooo.

Might be different.

I decided to throw a boat load iof chill peppers in mine


----------



## SarahS23

I use a can of diet fanta, add red peppers and tomato puree and soy sauce and then before the end a bit of pineapple. It's lush.


----------



## Steve

Sounds good .

Not sure whats for tea...


----------



## SarahS23

This is keeping me going. Just finished paying for it today, booked It February and it's our first holiday together, so big goal as it's the start of our next step too.


----------



## Steve

Cool.


----------



## SarahS23

This was so gorgeous. I made courgette spaghetti with lemon, parsley and garlic, steam veg and 1tbsp parmesan, and nicked 2 of the kids pesto stuffed gnocchi

3 syns of amazingness


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> This was so gorgeous. I made courgette spaghetti with lemon, parsley and garlic, steam veg and 1tbsp parmesan, and nicked 2 of the kids pesto stuffed gnocchi
> 
> 3 syns of amazingness


Yum.

good work.


----------



## SarahS23

Was really really tasty and totally different. Trying to get more superfree into me as much as I can but in different ways to usual.


----------



## Steve

Im struggling with the old superfree.

I might just smash salad in for the next week of lunches


----------



## SarahS23

I'm gonna try some inventive ways. Iv got massive mushrooms. So gonna make garlic mushrooms as a side. In a creamy sauce mmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm gonna try some inventive ways. Iv got massive mushrooms. So gonna make garlic mushrooms as a side. In a creamy sauce mmmm


Seriously

Im considering just turning up for dinner ......


----------



## Starbuck88

Steve said:


> Seriously
> 
> Im considering just turning up for dinner ......


Just because I'm hungry right now too, can I come also?


----------



## Steve

asonda said:


> Just because I'm hungry right now too, can I come also?


Pick me up on the way through man.

Just drive it on its side for a few miles il change the brakes as we go along :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Seriously
> 
> Im considering just turning up for dinner ......


Dream on......


----------



## Steve

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

And dinner is 12pm... It's tea, southerners #eejit


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> And dinner is 12pm... It's tea, southerners #eejit


Actually . That is lunch .

Northern monkey !


----------



## SarahS23

Nope. Breakfast dinner and tea


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope. Breakfast dinner and tea


Nope your just northern !


----------



## Steve

Right then you northern fairy.

Good day ahead? Weekend looking good?


----------



## SarahS23

Today good yesh, Steven going to brands Hatch for final weekend of their season and It's just me for weekend. Got my gold group tomorrow so I might be celebrating tomorrow and sunday I'm off to head office for some training so will be a long day. Already prepared for Sunday need to make myself a nice fakeaway tomorrow night.


----------



## SarahS23

Dinner.... I decided risotto for dinner and a light tea


----------



## Steve

Cool.

Looking forward to my steak


----------



## SarahS23

I dunno what to have maybe a salad. You making good choices then?


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I dunno what to have maybe a salad. You making good choices then?


As much as I can with it. but yup. No beer either

Back on plan 100% tomorrow


----------



## SarahS23

I'm having sweet and sour prawns for tea made with diet fanta, tomato puree, 5 spice and pepper onion and mushrooms.... Yum


----------



## Steve

Cool.

Steak soon


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## Steve

Good work


----------



## N16k_W

2lbs off this week. Got my mojo back!


----------



## SarahS23

My group today ready for gold


----------



## SarahS23

Today my group and I achieved the prestigious Gold award which puts us in the top 3% groups of the company. I'm blown away. 178 members came today to get that support and helped us achieve it. Very very proud.


----------



## Steve

Well done dude  con grata .

Can you give me that cornbeef pie recipe please


----------



## Will_G

Page 66 post 658


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks Steve. 

It's a tin of Princes lean corned beef
4 large potatoes 
1 onion 
2 beef oxo 
4 eggs 

Boil potatoes and onions, crumble in the oxo and corned beef and mash, stir the eggs in, transfer to a loaf tin and 35-40 mins and you're done


----------



## Steve

Thanks .

Really ill today


----------



## SarahS23

Why?

My tea tonight


----------



## Steve

Bad meal


----------



## SarahS23

Oh no way that's crap


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> It's a tin of Princes lean corned beef
> 4 large potatoes
> 1 onion
> 2 beef oxo
> 4 eggs
> 
> Boil potatoes and onions, crumble in the oxo and corned beef and mash, stir the eggs in, transfer to a loaf tin and 35-40 mins and you're done


I forgot ... What gas mark ???


----------



## kev999

Steve said:


> I forgot ... What gas mark ???


Natural gas and I don't think their names Mark,lol


----------



## SarahS23

Erm 180°


----------



## Steve

kev999 said:


> Natural gas and I don't think their names Mark,lol


Well done jock :thumb:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Erm 180°


Oh yeah you northerners don't have gas yet do you :lol:

Thankoooo.


----------



## SarahS23

You a div you lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You a div you lol


:lol: .

Well it's made . Will start cooking it soon .

If you don't hear from me in the next 24 hours it's gone wrong :thumb:

You had a good day ?


----------



## SarahS23

I did yep. I'm at head office today. Slimming world dinner mmmmmm


----------



## S63

Sure sign Winter is on its way, first red pepper and tomato soup of the season being prepared for next weeks work lunches.


----------



## SarahS23

Looks nice


----------



## SarahS23

I'm at gym today, had a good day at head office yesterday, focusing on more veg and fish and no bread at all, Ive had the odd bit


----------



## SarahS23

Body fat down 1.1% in 3 weeks, lost 3lb of fat which is what iv lost on scales as well


----------



## Steve

cool


----------



## SarahS23

I can't even hold a pen I'm hurting that much after this morning. 1 hour of sheer hard work. Home for scrambled eggs.


----------



## SarahS23

Think i worked hard? 
😂😂😂


----------



## Steve

Looks like a prison in the background.

Nah you could of done a bit more ! :lol:


When your about to fall over and be sick is when your done :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

I went light headed and felt sick don't you worry lol. I'm hurting already that's gotta be the good sign of how hard iv worked!!!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I went light headed and felt sick don't you worry lol. I'm hurting already that's gotta be the good sign of how hard iv worked!!!


Yeah thats a good effort.

Becareful you dont destroy yourself like I did.


----------



## SarahS23

I won't, it was a PT session so won't do that on my own. I did today 

Boxing Intervals of 30 seconds hard 30 seconds fast x3 with a core exercise x30 seconds in middle did that 3 times 

Then did some explosive lower body then controller then static for full body toning 

Every part of me hurts lol.


----------



## Steve

You crack on :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Fake bakes and chips with mushy peas for tea


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> *Fake bakes *and chips with mushy peas for tea


Whats that?


----------



## SarahS23

Wholemeal Pitta bread (b) stuffed with M&S stewing steak in gravy and mushrooms, egg wash and bake mmmmmmmmm


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> Wholemeal Pitta bread (b) stuffed with M&S stewing steak in gravy and mushrooms, egg wash and bake mmmmmmmmm


Hve you got a slow cooker Sarah?


----------



## SarahS23

I do indeed  I use it LOADS


----------



## SarahS23

I have done my own stewing steak but for the fake bakes it gives it more of a greggs taste 😂


----------



## S63

I was going to suggest rather than regular stewing steak if you can find a butcher that sells shin of beef, it is incredibly cheap (approx £6 per Kilo) and if cooked real slow maybe up to 8 to 10 hours, it is amazing.


----------



## SarahS23

I use shin beef! Love it. It's soooo tender there's a big butchers I go to and stock freezer up the do it


----------



## SarahS23

The local butcher round corner Also does it-i don't buy meat from supermarkets it's ****e lol


----------



## SarahS23

**** me I can't move today


----------



## Steve

3 Pound off


----------



## SarahS23

See I told you you could do it


----------



## Steve

Yeah I know. Will all get blown out the window at the weekend


----------



## SarahS23

Think positive. 

Beans on toast so far today I have not stopped. Days like today are where I struggle so much


----------



## Steve

had last nights tea which I didnt eat.

SW vegtable pasta bake.

No interest in anything today


----------



## SarahS23

Why not Steve? I can't be doing with pasta at all


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Why not Steve? I can't be doing with pasta at all


Very tired. Did 423 miles on sunday !
Got some things on my mind too. not sleeping very well .


----------



## SarahS23

I did 280 Sunday.. Try and chill.


----------



## Steve

Social races tomorrow night/


Ooosh


----------



## SarahS23

Been to gym this morning still so sore from Monday did lots of mobility stuff first to get me loosened off. 

Breakfast is mushrooms and cherry tomatoes with poached eggs, 

Dinner is minestrone soup made with roasted veg 

Tea is corned beef quiche with chips and beans


----------



## Steve

Good work.

mines out the window.

beer time.


----------



## SarahS23

At 10am???


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> At 10am???


Never too early :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Dunno what to do for tea


----------



## SarahS23

Well I'm off for group and a busy day at gym after then planning for the week ahead. I'm really unsure what today will show I feel like I've gained despite a great week


----------



## Steve

Well . Uhh yeaaa


----------



## SarahS23

I spat my dummy out. Mint week on plan loads of exercise. Gained 2.5 I was aching all over so I think just fluid retention but even so.


----------



## SarahS23

Helloooooooooo


----------



## Steve

Ohhhh heeyyy


----------



## SarahS23

Well change of tactics with me. Loads more veg and the potatoes are killing me so I'm off pretty much all carbs whatsoever now cos of my digestion

Dinner and tea today


----------



## neilb62

We made this http://www.slimmingworld.com/recipes/lancashire-hotpot.aspx I left the flour out so it was syn-free and it was awesome!


----------



## SarahS23

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## cufc1111

Just a pound off last week but that's half a stone since starting. The whole family is enjoying trying different recipes and preparing almost everything from fresh ingredients and from scratch.

I'm feeling as though I have a bit more energy and less headaches, so if that's related to the change of diet, which I think it is, then that's another bonus.


----------



## Steve

sweet dude

Been off plan since thrusday


----------



## ITHAQVA

SarahS23 said:


> Well change of tactics with me. Loads more veg and the potatoes are killing me so I'm off pretty much all carbs whatsoever now cos of my digestion
> 
> Dinner and tea today


Your learning :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

ITHAQVA said:


> Your learning :thumb:


Lol I'm doing it primarily to help my endless stomach issues, but for another reason i will disclose later.

Today I've had bacon carrot and lentil soup and tonight is cowboy hotpot

Been snacking on veg instead of fruit but don't really like it as love fruit. Just mixing it up a bit. Got that holiday goal!


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Just a pound off last week but that's half a stone since starting. The whole family is enjoying trying different recipes and preparing almost everything from fresh ingredients and from scratch.
> 
> I'm feeling as though I have a bit more energy and less headaches, so if that's related to the change of diet, which I think it is, then that's another bonus.


That's brilliant. Great to hear really great. 


Steve said:


> sweet dude
> 
> Been off plan since thrusday


Get back on it then?!?!

Guess who's group has crept upto 6th in district..... Yeehhaaaaa


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> That's brilliant. Great to hear really great.
> 
> Get back on it then?!?!
> 
> Guess who's group has crept upto 6th in district..... Yeehhaaaaa


Good work :thumb:

Yes dear i am

diet coke chicken for lunch :0


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Good work :thumb:
> 
> Yes dear i am
> 
> diet coke chicken for lunch :0


Cool good man.

And thanks. I'm good ya know lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Cool good man.
> 
> And thanks. I'm good ya know lol


Your not bad for a northerner :thumb:


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> That's brilliant. Great to hear really great.


Cheers, it's all good so far 



SarahS23 said:


> Guess who's group has crept upto 6th in district..... Yeehhaaaaa


Well done. From your messages in here I'm not surprised you run a great group :thumb:


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> My tea and it was amazing


Sarah, this looks great. How do you make the sauce?


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Sarah, this looks great. How do you make the sauce?


I used 3 blue cheese laughing cow triangles (A) mixed with a bit of milk and heated til a thick sauce, threw in some cooked mushrooms.

It's divine!!

Thankyou for the compliment 

Www.facebook.com/HUFCSaturdaySW are my pages for group have a nosey if you want


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Your not bad for a northerner :thumb:


Well ya know 😆

Us northerners do well lol.


----------



## SarahS23

I'm in the top 3% groups in the company now mind. Your mixing with the elite ha x


----------



## Steve

Congrats dude.

I've just been snacking on SW scones.


----------



## SarahS23

Dont forget theyre a tweak if not part of a meal 😉


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Dont forget theyre a tweak if not part of a meal 😉


Diet coke chicken for lunch


----------



## SarahS23

I made my own version of cheese savoury and had a sandwich. It was delish


----------



## Steve

sweet 

pics??

methord?


----------



## SarahS23

I used half a bag of grated carrot, 35g red fat cheddar. Half a red onion finely sliced, and 2tbsp ex light mayo. So it's 1 syn and 1 a choice


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I used half a bag of grated carrot, 35g red fat cheddar. Half a red onion finely sliced, and 2tbsp ex light mayo. So it's 1 syn and 1 a choice


Methord/


----------



## SarahS23

Mix it together!!! #wakeup 

I've lost 2lb


----------



## Steve

Good work


----------



## SarahS23

Yep I want same next week


----------



## Steve

:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Date night tonight doing us a 3 course meal 

Prawn ****tail 
Fish chips n mushy peas 
Chocolate and salted caramel mousse 

Wine
Lots of.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Date night tonight doing us a 3 course meal
> 
> Prawn ****tail
> Fish chips n mushy peas
> Chocolate and salted caramel mousse
> 
> Wine
> Lots of.


Date night?

WTF?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Date night?
> 
> WTF?


For me and the boyf. Date in the house 😙


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> For me and the boyf. Date in the house 😙


really? :lol:

I dont get this whole date concept.

You are together so how is it a date ? :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> really? :lol:
> 
> I dont get this whole date concept.
> 
> You are together so how is it a date ? :lol:


Well it's like a night out. But in. Lol.


----------



## Steve

oooohhhhh kkk

strange person


----------



## SarahS23

Oh shush


----------



## Steve

I can see this happening now .

Candle lights

Fish and chips .

:lol:


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> I used 3 blue cheese laughing cow triangles (A) mixed with a bit of milk and heated til a thick sauce, threw in some cooked mushrooms.
> 
> It's divine!!
> 
> Thankyou for the compliment
> 
> Www.facebook.com/HUFCSaturdaySW are my pages for group have a nosey if you want


Sounds great, I must try it  And I'll have a look at your pages too. Might pick up some more recipes :lol:


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> Chocolate and salted caramel mousse


Tell me more?! Is this a SW recipe? :drool:


----------



## SarahS23

It's the choc pots off the website bit remove the rum and replace with a tablespoon of tesco finest salted caramel sauce.



















And the rest of our meal


----------



## Steve

Chips look epic

So does the wine .


----------



## SarahS23




----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Chips look epic
> 
> So does the wine .


I've perfected the chips

Asda extra special marabel potatoes, olive oil fry light, a tablespoon of aromat and 32 minutes in the actifry and they're perfect 👌


----------



## Steve

You take such care in your presentation


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I've perfected the chips
> 
> Asda extra special marabel potatoes, olive oil fry light, a tablespoon of aromat and 32 minutes in the actifry and they're perfect 👌


No actifry for me.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> You take such care in your presentation


You eat with your eyes 😉


----------



## SarahS23

It wasn't as nicely presented as I'd have liked


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You eat with your eyes 😉


Strange people you northern lot

:lol:


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It wasn't as nicely presented as I'd have liked


Dont be daft! Looks great


----------



## Steve

This is what happens if I try to do anythign clever


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Strange people you northern lot
> 
> :lol:


You do, if it looks crap you enjoy it less!


----------



## Steve

hmm:buffer::thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Prepare for some exemplary presentation of foods next few days lol


----------



## Steve

:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight is gonna be chicken with blue cheese sauce and veg


----------



## SarahS23

Ohhhh these are lush

Carrot and chocolate weetabix pancakes with a tbsp maple syrup


----------



## Steve

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> It's the choc pots off the website bit remove the rum and replace with a tablespoon of tesco finest salted caramel sauce.


Thanks - have to get me some of that sauce and try this


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Thanks - have to get me some of that sauce and try this


You won't regret it they're amazing. It's really sickly.

Tonight's tea will be coming up soon. Having celeriac chips tonight


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's divine culinary feast for one.......


----------



## cufc1111

^^ Looks great - is that the Laughing Cow Light triangles and milk sauce again?

I made the mushy pea curry last night. Wasn't sure what to expect from the list of ingredients but boy we did enjoy that! It will definitely get made again, and again...


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> ^^ Looks great - is that the Laughing Cow Light triangles and milk sauce again?
> 
> I made the mushy pea curry last night. Wasn't sure what to expect from the list of ingredients but boy we did enjoy that! It will definitely get made again, and again...


Yep it is 

I love mpc!


----------



## Steve

Diet coke chicken for lunch


----------



## SarahS23

Nowt like a variety Steve! 

I dunno what I'm having. Been to gym and done dog walk now time for breakfast.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nowt like a variety Steve!
> 
> I dunno what I'm having. Been to gym and done dog walk now time for breakfast.


To be honest had a stresfful week and weekend so not really been 100% on it

Its easy I can make it and freeze it


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> To be honest had a stresfful week and weekend so not really been 100% on it
> 
> Its easy I can make it and freeze it


Aw that's not good! And yeah good way to think of it


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Aw that's not good! And yeah good way to think of it


Whats occuring? You been doing ok?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Whats occuring? You been doing ok?


Oh well, apart from the romantic meal on Thursday Saturday we went out shopping and I stayed on plan, Subway salad for dinner, had a Starbucks no cream skimmed milk, and stayed totally focused.

Yesterday I went over my syns but today I am back focused I'm trying to limit it now for next few days.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Oh well, apart from the romantic meal on Thursday Saturday we went out shopping and I stayed on plan, Subway salad for dinner, had a Starbucks no cream skimmed milk, and stayed totally focused.
> 
> Yesterday I went over my syns but today I am back focused I'm trying to limit it now for next few days.


Good work.


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's tea is kofta curry and pilau rice

Yummmmmm


----------



## cufc1111

We had the choc pots after dinner last night (SW beef bourguignon). Verrrrry nice! Thumbs up all round


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> We had the choc pots after dinner last night (SW beef bourguignon). Verrrrry nice! Thumbs up all round


Glad you enjoyed 😊


----------



## Steve

Does anyone find Yo sushi any good for SW eating?


----------



## SarahS23

Sushi is really good syn wise not bad at all I use it when I'm out and about


----------



## Steve

I was looking at more chicken and beef.


----------



## SarahS23

No idea then lol


----------



## Steve

HMMM

Hungry




Costa coffee hot chocolate.


----------



## SarahS23

Think of the syns. The festive ranges are mega in syns!


----------



## Steve

:doublesho:argie::argie:


----------



## cufc1111

Another pound off this week. Would like to be losing a bit more but I need to get some more exercise too, and that's 8lb in five weeks so can't complain, especially when enjoying great food


----------



## Steve

Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Another pound off this week. Would like to be losing a bit more but I need to get some more exercise too, and that's 8lb in five weeks so can't complain, especially when enjoying great food


Well done, consistency is key 😉


----------



## SarahS23

Just made some muffins to cure my sweet fix Ive used healthy extra weetabix, 2 eggs, sweetener and 2tbsp of sweet mincemeat and blitz together. Bake in oven 20 mins or for more of a sponge effect microwave for 5 mins in silicone trays. They're 4 syns plus B choice


----------



## Steve

You have far too much time on your hands.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve I have a schedule I stick to. Time management is my forte now 😉 I work 36 hours a week, 3 kids, a dog, and a boyfriend. I'm just effing amaze balls lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Steve I have a schedule I stick to. Time management is my forte now 😉 I work 36 hours a week, 3 kids, a dog, and a boyfriend. I'm just effing amaze balls lol


Too much time on your hands.

:lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Too much time on your hands.
> 
> :lol:


Nope. Defo not. I just prioritise 😆😆😆😆


----------



## Steve

:car:


----------



## cufc1111

Steve said:


> Well done mate:thumb:





SarahS23 said:


> Well done, consistency is key &#55357;&#56841;


Thanks guys  Sarah, your muffin invention looks good!


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Thanks guys  Sarah, your muffin invention looks good!


It was!


----------



## Steve

*hides*


----------



## SarahS23

Why you hiding. I've been in A&E all morning. Would usually comfort eat when I'm stressed and managed to not do it. I've turned a corner. Back home now and getting ready for work. X


----------



## Steve

What happened?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> What happened?


My middle child (son, 11) was knocked over. Stepped out into a car AND catapulted down the road about 15ft.hes OK badly shook up and will be bruised to bits tomorrow but he's not seriously injured.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> My middle child (son, 11) was knocked over. Stepped out into a car AND catapulted down the road about 15ft.hes OK badly shook up and will be bruised to bits tomorrow but he's not seriously injured.


Bloody hell dude.

As long as he's ok..


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah he is OK. Or will be


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah he is OK. Or will be


What happened? Did he just peg it out and not see the car?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> What happened? Did he just peg it out and not see the car?


Got out of his dad's Van, stepped in front of it and out into the path of a car. He's lucky to be alive.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Got out of his dad's Van, stepped in front of it and out into the path of a car. He's lucky to be alive.


Yes he is. .

He's ok thats the main thing. Is the car driver ok? i'd guess they are a bit shook up ?


----------



## SarahS23

The car driver was in a right state his dad said. Josh is too. Jusr glad he's OK.


----------



## Steve

Bless him.


----------



## cufc1111

Wow, glad he's OK. He's a lucky lad and it must have been a huge shock for all of you.


----------



## Steve

how is he this morning home slice?


----------



## SarahS23

He's OK, amazingly not bruised or anything. He said his side really hurts but he seems OK tbh.? Been very lucky. 

I stayed on plan despite All of this and usually would just give in. I'm so sick of stress at the moment it's really getting to me 😧😢


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> He's OK, amazingly not bruised or anything. He said his side really hurts but he seems OK tbh.? Been very lucky.
> 
> I stayed on plan despite All of this and usually would just give in. I'm so sick of stress at the moment it's really getting to me 😧😢


Good. to be honest kids a pretty good as there still growing they tend to have a bit more give in them :lol:

I seen a young lad come off a mini moto the other week. He bounced pretty well for about 15ft then just got up :lol:.

In all seriousness im glad hes ok. and well done for staying on the game. 

I have a race in wales tonight but not looking forward to it. very unforgiving weight track


----------



## SarahS23

I am trying to aim for 2lb a week until I get to my hols. It's gonna be hard but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I am trying to aim for 2lb a week until I get to my hols. It's gonna be hard but it'll be worth it.


:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Ffs 1 on. So so so frustrated.


----------



## Steve

Sarah relax

It will be gone by next week
#


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks Steve my heads done in with it all tbh


----------



## Steve

I'm sure it is.

Kinda know the feeling. Someone will be taking no prisioners later....


If they leave a space and take it they will be in the barrier...


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I'm sure it is.
> 
> Kinda know the feeling. Someone will be taking no prisioners later....
> 
> If they leave a space and take it they will be in the barrier...


Aw go you


----------



## SarahS23

My groups are gonna be changing by looks of it. Someone said I'm a victim of my own success. Is that a bad thing I wonder hmm.


----------



## cufc1111

What are they doing to you?

Glad your son is OK. Obviously made of tough stuff!

I've been sticking to plan all week and after sneaking a look on the scales I've lost another pound since Monday so hopefully that means at least two off by next week. It would be good to be showing some difference by Christmas.


----------



## Steve

Sent a warning to mods.

meh


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> What are they doing to you?
> 
> Glad your son is OK. Obviously made of tough stuff!
> 
> I've been sticking to plan all week and after sneaking a look on the scales I've lost another pound since Monday so hopefully that means at least two off by next week. It would be good to be showing some difference by Christmas.


It's because my Saturday is already full as a double session (8.30&10.30 with 140 members attending) and I can't add a triple session due to my venue restriction. I'm in a football club so on Match days can't use the room

So I'm gonna be opening a Friday morning to alleviate the pressure as this January I peaked at 181 members and lost about 40 of them immediately due to being too full. This should help but means I'll have to leave one of my evening groups to accommodate as can't do 4 group I'd be wrecked.
It's not a bad thing and I'm protecting my business ultimately.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Sent a warning to mods.
> 
> meh


I reported it lol


----------



## Steve

new leg and ribs please


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> new leg and ribs please


#manup


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> #manup


Black thigh today :/

Some bruises to my ribs too

30mph air bourne anit good :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Black thigh today :/
> 
> Some bruises to my ribs too
> 
> 30mph air bourne anit good :lol:


Wey aye it is man, that's part and parcel of racing. Steven was on TV last night on last lap, they won the pick up truck championship it was covered on motors TV lol.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Wey aye it is man, that's part and parcel of racing. Steven was on TV last night on last lap, they won the pick up truck championship it was covered on motors TV lol.


Sweet. Great stuff.


----------



## SarahS23

Beef bourguignon with mash and veg for tea mmmm smells amazing


----------



## Steve

Why do I think you live in bishop cuthworth


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Why do I think you live in bishop cuthworth


Bishop Cuthbert? Is my Estate.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Bishop Cuthbert? Is my Estate.


Mwahhahahahhahahaaa. I can see you


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Mwahhahahahhahahaaa. I can see you


Ye what,?


----------



## Steve

it's ok . :lol:

Someone I know used to live around the corner from you :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> it's ok . :lol:
> 
> Someone I know used to live around the corner from you :lol:


Who and where???


----------



## SarahS23

Breakfasts done for the week, milk all measured out, really going for it now!!!


----------



## Steve

Good work homie .


----------



## SarahS23

And Steven will have the hangover from hell, so I'm doing roast pork and apple sauce with stuffing sandwiches and sw chips for tea. #yum


----------



## Kerr

Steve said:


> Why do I think you live in bishop cuthworth





SarahS23 said:


> Bishop Cuthbert? Is my Estate.





Steve said:


> it's ok . :lol:
> 
> Someone I know used to live around the corner from you :lol:


100 pages on unrequited love and Steve has just taken this deeper.

Stalker alert. :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Kerr said:


> 100 pages on unrequited love and Steve has just taken this deeper.
> 
> Stalker alert. :lol:


Pmsl!!!! -thought this was a weight loss thread 😢


----------



## Steve

Haha.....


----------



## SarahS23

I've started making these...... First attempt


----------



## SarahS23

Made 6 and sold 6 within 10 mins lol


----------



## SarahS23

Off t gym and from now til weigh in I'm doing the following 

Half a plate superfree 
Eaten before anything else on the plate 
Superfree only as snacks 
Syns incorporated into meals 
5 syns a day til Thurs as I've had a sketchy weekend.


----------



## Steve

Yeah

my syns are used for the week

mcdonalds breakfast


----------



## SarahS23

Body fat down 0.75% in last 3 weeks, just had it measured today, aiming for 1% for next time which is 3 weeks today. That's really made me up my game food wise. Loads more superfree to come.


----------



## SarahS23

Gonna add more walking in to combine with the gym stuff


----------



## Steve

SW burgers for tea


----------



## SarahS23

I had panacalty, chilli tonight


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I had panacalty, chilli tonight


Bloody northern food again//


----------



## SarahS23

Lush though


----------



## cufc1111

2lbs off this week, had Mushy Pea curry last night and SW Carbonara tonight. It's hard, this Slimming World, eh?


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> 2lbs off this week, had Mushy Pea curry last night and SW Carbonara tonight. It's hard, this Slimming World, eh?


Well done mate. I'm getting weighed Saturday. 
. It's 12weeks til Egypt so I'm really now motivated to get a good result by the time I go.


----------



## neilb62

Well I've had three weeks, two gains and a maintain, so got weighed last night with my heart in my boots... 5&1/2lb OFF.... Fingers crossed I've turned the corner again... :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Well done all


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> Well I've had three weeks, two gains and a maintain, so got weighed last night with my heart in my boots... 5&1/2lb OFF.... Fingers crossed I've turned the corner again... :thumb:


Bloody hell Neil fair play fella.

I've just used consultants weigh and it's - 1lb I'm not getting weighed til Saturday as my youngest is off poorly so I'll try double it


----------



## neilb62

My second ever largest loss, lost 8lb on my first week over a year ago... :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> My second ever largest loss, lost 8lb on my first week over a year ago... :thumb:


Well that's a big motivation surely.

I'd love a 4lb next week!


----------



## SarahS23

Today's dinner 
Eating the superfree first with ever meal, this was home made coronation chicken mmmmmm


----------



## neilb62

Doing chicken curry and sweet potato and spinach curry tonight...


----------



## SarahS23

neilb62 said:


> Doing chicken curry and sweet potato and spinach curry tonight...


That sweet potato and spinach curry is amazing I recommend it. I make my own onion bhaji for my curries bloody love em


----------



## SarahS23

Beef madras for me tonight. Off to gym first though


----------



## SarahS23

-2.5lb whoop


----------



## Steve

well done


----------



## SarahS23

Well I've has a very off plan day, back on it big time today damage limitation for me


----------



## SarahS23

Brunch mmmmmm


----------



## carl123uk

Me and the mrs have been doing the slimming world recipes since the 6th october. I have lost 22lb since then and the mrs 13lb. The best thing is you can actually eat decent portions of food with them.


----------



## cufc1111

Stayed the same this week but there were a few distractions and a couple of meals out. Back on it 100% now though and hoping for a loss next week.

Just had Mustard beef and mushrooms with spinach - verrry nice


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Stayed the same this week but there were a few distractions and a couple of meals out. Back on it 100% now though and hoping for a loss next week.
> 
> Just had Mustard beef and mushrooms with spinach - verrry nice


Where's that recipe from. I managed to pull a +4lb to a +2 lb but sick of yo yoing


----------



## SarahS23

Mine and little legs tea. Stuffed pepper, homemade Raita, and salad for mine.


----------



## Steve

He looks like you :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Where?!?! I had hair cut i resemble a boy lol


----------



## Steve

His eyes ..


----------



## SarahS23

Awww yeah he's lush haha


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> Where's that recipe from. I managed to pull a +4lb to a +2 lb but sick of yo yoing


The Mustard beef and mushrooms recipe was off the SW website and we had it on a bed of spinach. Let me know if you can't find it and I'll put it on here.

Still early-ish days for me and after staying the same last week I've lost a pound this week, but I guess as you get close to your target it must be harder.


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> The Mustard beef and mushrooms recipe was off the SW website and we had it on a bed of spinach. Let me know if you can't find it and I'll put it on here.
> 
> Still early-ish days for me and after staying the same last week I've lost a pound this week, but I guess as you get close to your target it must be harder.


Your body becomes more efficient so you need less 😆👍


----------



## SarahS23

Got in from work and done these, coronation chicken, egg mayo, Chinese noodle chow mein type thing, diet coke sauce and also mince and onion and a lemon terrine.


----------



## SarahS23

Making the most of December. A very empty gym


----------



## SarahS23

#tumbleweed


----------



## spacer567

hi I just joined slimming world last week hopefully this is the one for me appreciate any help thanks


----------



## SarahS23

spacer567 said:


> hi I just joined slimming world last week hopefully this is the one for me appreciate any help thanks


Welcome along  how are you finding it


----------



## SarahS23

Look what I got today eeekkkk


----------



## Steve

Cool DUDE


----------



## SarahS23

Yep. Very proud!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well done chick:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

DJ X-Ray said:


> Well done chick:thumb:


Thanks fella


----------



## S63

Just cooked a meal that's Marmite to most.....liver, bacon and mash, haven't had it for ages, stonking good nosh, just a shame I can't find calves liver anywhere.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Just cooked a meal that's Marmite to most.....liver, bacon and mash, haven't had it for ages, stonking good nosh, just a shame I can't find calves liver anywhere.


Love the smell but can't stomach liver.


----------



## S63

SarahS23 said:


> Love the smell but can't stomach liver.


Shame, very healthy and very cheap, cooked right you might enjoy it.


----------



## SarahS23

I. Am. Wrecked.


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Shame, very healthy and very cheap, cooked right you might enjoy it.


This is true it jusr puts me off as it's a body part ughhhh lol.

Diet coke chicken for tea tonight for me mmmmmm 


S63 said:


> Shame, very healthy and very cheap, cooked right you might enjoy it.


This is true it jusr puts me off as it's a body part ughhhh lol.

Diet coke chicken for tea tonight for me mmmmmm


----------



## cufc1111

spacer567 said:


> hi I just joined slimming world last week hopefully this is the one for me appreciate any help thanks


Welcome aboard! I've been doing it for about two months and had great results so far, and best of all the food is great!

Have a look back through this thread for a load of good ideas and some of Sarah's great looking recipes :thumb:


----------



## cufc1111

SarahS23 said:


> Look what I got today eeekkkk


Well done, and well deserved too from what you've said here about your numbers and the way your groups have grown :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Well done, and well deserved too from what you've said here about your numbers and the way your groups have grown :thumb:


Thanks mate. Opening a Friday morning on 2nd January so my goal is 350 members a week from 3 groups.


----------



## cufc1111

That's a great time to be opening a new one, with lots of people ready to shed the Christmas pounds!


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> That's a great time to be opening a new one, with lots of people ready to shed the Christmas pounds!


My 6th anniversary is 6th January


----------



## Steve

I thought id post in as I would not for a while.

To be honest with you all ive been off the game for over a month now. one thing leads to another and it just goes wrong.

Starting again January going to group properly.

So seasons greetings.


See you next year


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I thought id post in as I would not for a while.
> 
> To be honest with you all ive been off the game for over a month now. one thing leads to another and it just goes wrong.
> 
> Starting again January going to group properly.
> 
> So seasons greetings.
> 
> See you next year


Steve this saddens me,but I don't judge, and fully understand


----------



## cufc1111

Steve said:


> I thought id post in as I would not for a while.
> 
> To be honest with you all ive been off the game for over a month now. one thing leads to another and it just goes wrong.
> 
> Starting again January going to group properly.
> 
> So seasons greetings.
> 
> See you next year


Draw a line under it Steve and get back in the game as soon as you can. All the best to you and see you next year.


----------



## SarahS23

I feel really positive, jus wanted to share these it's an 8 week period

8 weeks ago 









Yesterday


----------



## N16k_W

Well done.

Thought I'd check in as haven't been about for a while. After doing it on my own for so long and having mixed results I finally joined a group and have lost 4lbs over the past 2 weeks. I'm happy with that and would love to lose a steady 2lbs per week. 

I'll update my progress and look forward to seeing how everyone else gets on.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Well done.
> 
> Thought I'd check in as haven't been about for a while. After doing it on my own for so long and having mixed results I finally joined a group and have lost 4lbs over the past 2 weeks. I'm happy with that and would love to lose a steady 2lbs per week.
> 
> I'll update my progress and look forward to seeing how everyone else gets on.


Thanks nick. 2015 is gonna be my year for defo.


----------



## Steve

Sorry to barge in

Coke. Life


ANyone know the SYN value ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Sorry to barge in
> 
> Coke. Life
> 
> ANyone know the SYN value ?


It's 6/7 per bottle iirc


----------



## Steve

**** that

I'll stick with diet.


----------



## SarahS23

Pmsl yeah


----------



## cufc1111

I could never stand Diet Coke before, in fact I never used to drink much Coke of any type, but after mainly drinking tea, coffee and loads of water for a few weeks, I had a can of Diet Coke tonight and really enjoyed it. Funny how your taste buds change and adapt as you change your diet.


----------



## SarahS23

I've had a good day today, it's all about damage limitation. And next week the new members packs are out. Exciting.


----------



## N16k_W

Anything exciting in the new packs?


----------



## fester165

Been on slimming world since September lost 1 stone 4 lbs so far


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Anything exciting in the new packs?


Oh yes loadssss


fester165 said:


> Been on slimming world since September lost 1 stone 4 lbs so far


Well done fella!!!


----------



## fester165

The sweet and sour pork is really good


----------



## SarahS23

Been busy! Roll on new year!


----------



## cufc1111

Wow you are busy! Hope 2015 is just as successful for you.

I've not been sticking to plan since Christmas Day but back on it today to repair any damage and then onwards into the New Year


----------



## SarahS23

Today is my birthday totally off it


----------



## cufc1111

Happy birthday :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

cufc1111 said:


> Happy birthday :thumb:


Thankyou! Back on plan today, I am feeling terrible off the **** I have eaten


----------



## N16k_W

Happy belated birthday


----------



## SarahS23

Thanks nick

Got this for breakfast.... My kids are well trained lol


----------



## SarahS23

Salmon and ****le pasta as need shopping, I hate pasta lol


----------



## SarahS23

Christmas gain 3.5 on not overly bad I will get that off


----------



## SarahS23

Ready to go


----------



## J1ODY A

Don't you need to double up on the seats for all the fatties?

<Little Britain reference>


----------



## SarahS23

J1ODY A said:


> Don't you need to double up on the seats for all the fatties?


Very harsh and judgemental there J1ODY 
.. Tut.
I get very defensive. Having been in that situation myself 😢


----------



## J1ODY A

Ha, I can mock cos I'm not the skinniest person myself... and if they're sat in your room then at least they're trying to do something about it.

The tubby funsters.


----------



## SarahS23

J1ODY A said:


> Ha, I can mock cos I'm not the skinniest person myself... and if they're sat in your room then at least they're trying to do something about it.
> 
> The tubby funsters.


I see lol. And yeah your right I've got 350 a week so must be doing summat right eh lol.


----------



## SarahS23

And for reference


----------



## J1ODY A

What, no full body shot like those exercise video ads lol 

Well done, I've got some horrific before & after pics that I occasionally scare people with lol


----------



## SarahS23

God no lol.


----------



## SarahS23

I am back on track sooooooo this year I'm gonna do it and make time for more!


----------



## Steve

Joining back on Monday :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

It's gone a bit pear-shaped for me recently, but, we've just had a fantastic new-year holiday and been a bit naughty, so, back into group on Wednesday with a new group leader, and I'm starting running again tomorrow volunteering on a NHS C25K plan, so back on the horse...


----------



## SarahS23

Good luck! I've been a bit barrel shaped haha. Off to get pics taken, by the paper today for a story on my group they'll sharp spring me into action


----------



## Steve

It's official 

I'm back in the gang ....

:thumb:

Monday weighing

Sarah what do you think of the SP ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> It's official
> 
> I'm back in the gang ....
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Monday weighing
> 
> Sarah what do you think of the SP ?


It's a good tool but focus on extra easy 👌


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It's a good tool but focus on extra easy 👌


Yeah I agree to be honest. I think its just best to stick what we know.

The SW ready meals are going to be interesting. I don't fancy battling through all the absos and pikeys in iceland though :lol: .

Had the mushroom omlette thing in the pub book which is with the magazine this month.

it was ok. I had to garnish it with nandos sauce. 1tbsp 1 syn


----------



## cufc1111

I've put on 3lbs over the holidays but on it again this week. I've been wondering about a few days on the SP to get back to where I was asap - I think it's meant for this rather than a long-term plan?

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and success with your weight loss :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am going to slim down abit again being off with a twisted ankle has not helped, finding jeans ect a little tight but I will lose it.


----------



## Steve

Oh for anyone suffering with the flu like i am.

Lempsip max strength lemon is 3 syns a go.


----------



## SarahS23

I'm so focused now for hols and operation get slim before we plan on me getting fat started on January 1st. Bring it.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm so focused now for hols and operation get slim before we plan on me getting fat started on January 1st. Bring it.


Good for you


----------



## N16k_W

First weigh in tomorrow since falling off the wagon over the holidays! Started back on plan on Monday. Preparing myself for the worst!


----------



## Steve

What up gang?

Had the beef stroginoff thing in the pub book last night. was ok. Didn't really do it for me.

Had some fruit and yoghurt for breakfast.. starting to be peckish now so im picking at some fruit and low fat natural yoghurt :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

http://m.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/...ho-helped-100-people-shed-485-stone-1-7036362

Also on the Web haha


----------



## Steve

cool


----------



## SarahS23

Look like a right cheeseball lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Look like a right cheeseball lol


You northern fairys all look funny anyway ? :wave:


----------



## SarahS23

Ha cheers


----------



## SarahS23

I feel massive today really do need to get a shift on with this weight loss x


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I feel massive today really do need to get a shift on with this weight loss x


3rd day today

starting to find it hard.

Starting to get really hungry so ive just laid into some blueberries and a muller light.


----------



## fester165

just back from getting weighed lost the 1.5lbs I put on over xmas

now for a cheese burger and chips and its mostly all free


----------



## Steve

fester165 said:


> just back from getting weighed lost the 1.5lbs I put on over xmas


Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## fester165

thanks only 8lbs till my 10% still to go


----------



## N16k_W

Put 3lbs on over the holidays. Not as bad as I'd expected


----------



## SarahS23

Not bad at all


----------



## SarahS23

First weigh in today for me, been a bit of a disorganised week so I'm aiming for any loss and then gonna get myself sorted for the week ahead, lots of new things to do to keep me full when I'm mentally busy


----------



## Steve

Good luck home slice.


Had wheetabix as my B and the milk as my A with fruit this morning so thats out the way,


----------



## fester165

had a proper look at the new book and they have changed lots of the syns but you can have more milk so that's good


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> had a proper look at the new book and they have changed lots of the syns but you can have more milk so that's good


It's only to protect weight loss, defo one of them things so many struggle with 


Steve said:


> Good luck home slice.
> 
> Had wheetabix as my B and the milk as my A with fruit this morning so thats out the way,


I'm having eggy bread with shrooms


----------



## fester165

duck egg omlet with shrooms,peppers and chicken for me


----------



## SarahS23

3lb off


----------



## Steve

well done dude


----------



## fester165

congrats


----------



## SarahS23

Why thankyou. I am on it big time


----------



## Steve

Recpie from the SW Pub food booklet in this months mag. with a slight change

Peri peri chicken.. the sauce is amazing! Steamed VEG

Now in the book it says sprout mash but I don't like sprouts so changed it to spring onion.

Amazing results !! Could of eaten the meal over and over

Whole meal....

1syn


----------



## SarahS23

Might have to try this!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Might have to try this!


A bit of prep but still. tis sooo good.


----------



## SarahS23

Looks really nice. I've got a mental busy week need to find time to shop tomorrow


----------



## SarahS23

Tonight's tea is mini spuds, mushrooms, onions and linda McCartney rosemary and red onion sausages with 2tbsp bbq sauce. 2 syns bish bash bosh


----------



## cole_scirocco

Should of asked on here beforehand, nobody has a spare 2014 slimming world book they don't want or need by any chance? The one where you track your weight at the back?


----------



## SarahS23

cole_exclusiv said:


> Should of asked on here beforehand, nobody has a spare 2014 slimming world book they don't want or need by any chance? The one where you track your weight at the back?


There's a new book out Cole your better off getting one of them from group.

Well I'm off to what I anticipate will be a 150+ morning of members. This week I've welcomed over 121 new members already, so today will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## fester165

the good thing about the new book is you can put your stickers on it in some kind of order and not randomly over the front


----------



## Steve

I don't get why in the new book they pussy round the fact of your weight.

end of the day you there lose loose it and record it

" I dont want to see what i weigh" I want to know what ive lost... i mean wtf?


End of the day you know your there to loose weight and seeing what you were and are going forward makes perfect sense to me, ?


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> the good thing about the new book is you can put your stickers on it in some kind of order and not randomly over the front


They were always supposed to be on the back in weight order? 


Steve said:


> I don't get why in the new book they pussy round the fact of your weight.
> 
> end of the day you there lose loose it and record it
> 
> " I dont want to see what i weigh" I want to know what ive lost... i mean wtf?
> 
> End of the day you know your there to loose weight and seeing what you were and are going forward makes perfect sense to me, ?


It's because of feedback from members who don't want other people to see it.

I had 170 this morning, 40 new members.


----------



## fester165

that's a lot of people how many classes do you do a week?


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> that's a lot of people how many classes do you do a week?


3  5 sessions, 1 very massive successful group today and others are still successful just not as big lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> They were always supposed to be on the back in weight order?
> 
> It's because of feedback from members who don't want other people to see it.
> 
> I had 170 this morning, 40 new members.


No , granted I understand why they have done it . Just makes no sense to me .


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> No , granted I understand why they have done it . Just makes no sense to me .


The number isn't important, but the weight loss total and cumulative are key 😉


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> The number isn't important, but the weight loss total and cumulative are key 😉


Loss and total works for me :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Feel like today is gonna be really on plan, I've had mushrooms and eggs on toast for brunch, I've got mince and dumplings for tea (6 for the dumpling) and used half quorn half mince, and made 2 syn individual trifles for dessert. Lots of nice food and won't even be hungry. 6 weeks til hols and I am determined


----------



## Steve

Really not feeling good today ahead of 1st new weigh in.

followed plan very well and i think ive had 15 syns in a week if that.

Just not feeling great


----------



## SarahS23

You definitely will see greater results if you use syns daily Steve


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> You definitely will see greater results if you use syns daily Steve


I do use syns but not very many?

I don't tend to rely on them? so many great meals without syns?

Do syns really balance it out more? I mean surely if you can survive without them its a good thing?


----------



## Steve

Oh that reminds me very quick product review...










Some of you may have seen this as a SYN free thing in the latest SW mag.

Please don't waste your money it tastes awful. and at £2.50 a pop its alot of money.

I wouldn't even call it coffee.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I do use syns but not very many?
> 
> I don't tend to rely on them? so many great meals without syns?
> 
> Do syns really balance it out more? I mean surely if you can survive without them its a good thing?


There are but it doesn't say 0-15 in your book does it at least 5 per day enough to keep you going 


Steve said:


> Oh that reminds me very quick product review...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have seen this as a SYN free thing in the latest SW mag.
> 
> Please don't waste your money it tastes awful. and at £2.50 a pop its alot of money.
> 
> I wouldn't even call it coffee.


I don't like many of their flavours. Douwe egberts hazelnut is nice


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> There are but it doesn't say 0-15 in your book *does it at least 5 per day enough to keep you going *
> 
> I don't like many of their flavours. Douwe egberts hazelnut is nice


What do you mean by keep you going?


----------



## SarahS23

Ensure you're eating enough t sustain a good weight loss.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Ensure you're eating enough t sustain a good weight loss.


I eat properly. I wake up in the morning hungry wanting breakfast which is good i never did before. I pick at fruit during the morning etc. lunch and then a evening meal...


----------



## Steve

6 1/2 pound off .


----------



## N16k_W

Awesome result. Well done


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> Awesome result. Well done


Thanks man . I was quite shocked .


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> 6 1/2 pound off .


Wow well done Steve.. That's fantastic

I am upping my speed foods next 3 days and keeping syns level as poss


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Wow well done Steve.. That's fantastic
> 
> I am upping my speed foods next 3 days and keeping syns level as poss


Thanks dude.

was almost 7 but it flickered a tad then decided it was 6 1/2 ..

Some lady in the group lost 8 1/2 in her first week.

But to be honest without being horrible she was quite large.


----------



## fester165

has anyone tried the macaroni cheese with leeks?


----------



## Steve

fester165 said:


> has anyone tried the macaroni cheese with leeks?


Not yet dude

Been trying stuff from the pub food book in this months mag :thumb:


----------



## fester165

Yeah we got that the other day. Some nice looking stuff in it. Got the next week of meals all planned and shopped for


----------



## SarahS23

I had a new member lose 15lb


----------



## SarahS23

Diet coke chicken for tea here


----------



## SarahS23

What's cookin this week guys?? You all seen these..... Out soon


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I had a new member lose 15lb


in a week?


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> What's cookin this week guys?? You all seen these..... Out soon


Yeah not long now.

Just hate battling the asbos and pikeys that are in iceland.....


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Diet coke chicken for tea here


Chicken Korma tonight :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> in a week?


Yep lol


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yep lol


Jesus.

thats dangerious loosing it that fast?

1 stone in a week

WTF was she doing with her life before?


----------



## fester165

eating nothing but lard


----------



## Steve

fester165 said:


> eating nothing but lard


Sounds that way doesn't it.

No disrespect though


----------



## SarahS23

She lost 10 stone, tbh I've had members who aren't even over weight lose 7 - 8 in a week.


----------



## fester165

made the macaroni cheese with leeks tonight we halved the recipe because its for 4 and only 2 of us
the leeks didn't seem to do much for it and you use a lot of them and turns very eggy when you bake it other than that it was ok id give it 6/10
going to make it again with less leek and some bacon see how that works


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> She lost 10 stone, tbh I've had members who aren't even over weight lose 7 - 8 in a week.


That's amazing


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> made the macaroni cheese with leeks tonight we halved the recipe because its for 4 and only 2 of us
> the leeks didn't seem to do much for it and you use a lot of them and turns very eggy when you bake it other than that it was ok id give it 6/10
> going to make it again with less leek and some bacon see how that works


Bacon and leeks yum. Nice as patties


----------



## fester165

might leave the leeks out completely think there there just to bulk it out


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah to get the S foods into it 😉


----------



## Steve

back on the cold and flu stuff today 

really not feeling well. feel quite uncomfortable. sticking to it the best i can today


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> back on the cold and flu stuff today
> 
> really not feeling well. feel quite uncomfortable. sticking to it the best i can today


Stick it out mate

I've had a good day today and tonight is planned too,

Breakfast was eggs and mushrooms on toast, berries and banana with yogurt

Dinner was chicken, sweetcorn and noodle soup

Tea is Shepherds pie made with half quorn half mince, and veg


----------



## N16k_W

3lbs off this week. Woman in front of me lost 6.5lbs so put me to shame!


----------



## Steve

N16k_W said:


> 3lbs off this week. Woman in front of me lost 6.5lbs so put me to shame!


I bet she was bigger than you .....


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> 3lbs off this week. Woman in front of me lost 6.5lbs so put me to shame!


Well done nick!


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Stick it out mate
> 
> I've had a good day today and tonight is planned too,
> 
> Breakfast was eggs and mushrooms on toast, berries and banana with yogurt
> 
> Dinner was chicken, sweetcorn and noodle soup
> 
> Tea is Shepherds pie made with half quorn half mince, and veg


I had 2 small jacket potatos for lunch with beans and tbsp1 brown sauce..

Im having the peppered steak burgers tonight with sw chips.

saved my a and b for a roll and some cheese tonight


----------



## N16k_W

Where did you get the recipe for the peppered steak burger Steve? Sounds good


----------



## fester165

1lbs on this week and I've been really good


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> 1lbs on this week and I've been really good


Did you do a food diary?


----------



## fester165

Yeah I think ir might be more I was soaked when I got weighed. Have to try a bit harder this week


----------



## SarahS23

Weigh day tomorrow for me!


----------



## Steve

good luck dude. Im astill really poorly.

How the hell do you get the SW chips to cook properly rather than just being either burnt sticks or just tasteless crap?

Really struggling


----------



## fester165

Boil them for 10-15 mins let them cool and dry put empty tray in the oven with freight on it when it's hot fling the chips on it spray them with freight salt pepper and back in the oven for 25mins turning half way throu


----------



## fester165

I prefer to do mini rost potatoes they seem to work better


----------



## SarahS23

Actifry all the way with aromat


----------



## SarahS23

My chips


----------



## fester165

I want chips now lol


----------



## N16k_W

Anyone know if breath sprays have any syns? I've been using one for a while and thought it was ok as it says sugar free on the bottle but someone commented last night and now I'm not sure. There is no calorie information on the bottle so this makes me think it's fine


----------



## SarahS23

Never heard of em nick? 

1.5lb off for me. 4.5lb in two weeks whoop


----------



## Steve

Well done dude .

And stop showing off you have actifry. Just because your a posh monkey hanger ! Us cider swilling louts don't have them !


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Well done dude .
> 
> And stop showing off you have actifry. Just because your a posh monkey hanger ! Us cider swilling louts don't have them !


Buy one then they're sooooo worth it lol


----------



## SarahS23

Phew busy morning with 181 members through the door!


----------



## S63

Busy couple of hours in the kitchen making 4 litres of Roasted red pepper and tomato and 2 litres of curried parsnip and apple soup.

Using milk bottles does nothing to make the soup look attractive but free storage always a bonus.


----------



## SarahS23

That's a great way to do it!


----------



## Steve

How we getting on gang ?


----------



## SarahS23

Totally focused from today to weigh in I need to keep my speed foods up.


----------



## SarahS23

I've spent 3.5 hours in hairdressers didn't plan ahead today has been crap!


----------



## Steve

4 1/2 off . SMR OF THE WEEK .

11 pounds in 2 weeks


----------



## SarahS23

Aww well done!!


----------



## N16k_W

Steve said:


> 4 1/2 off . SMR OF THE WEEK .
> 
> 11 pounds in 2 weeks


Well done that man


----------



## Steve

Amazed .

I'm currently pretty ****ed .. Got tonsillitis and an ear infection


----------



## SarahS23

I am gonna post a pic later to show you what I'm doing for 10 days I'm going to do a full shop and organise.


----------



## SarahS23

And tonight's tea


----------



## Steve

Cool dude


----------



## Steve

How we doign today gang?


----------



## SarahS23

I'm in the zone. Got 3 days to make a good result but not sure this week tbh


----------



## Steve

Hoping to hit my 1st on monday

Just need to lose 3 pound..


----------



## SarahS23

You can do that with a good weekend


----------



## Steve

Hoping so but we will see . Still not well which is hampering my profress


----------



## SarahS23

Yeah I know the feeling. I can't get to gym much annoyance.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Yeah I know the feeling. I can't get to gym much annoyance.


You don't need exercise to loose weight as they keep saying


----------



## fester165

I've hit a block been eating properly not alcohol or junk food doing recipes from the magazine and I'm putting on weight one week and loosing it the next it's only about 1lbs. were on extra easy any suggestions on how to kick start it again


----------



## Steve

fester165 said:


> I've hit a block been eating properly not alcohol or junk food doing recipes from the magazine and I'm putting on weight one week and loosing it the next it's only about 1lbs. were on extra easy any suggestions on how to kick start it again


What are you like a drinking water?


----------



## Steve

OOOH

Sarah ! I forgot to ask.


May sound daft but do vitamin c tablets carry any syns?


----------



## fester165

Drink a couple of ltrs a day more when I'm out on the bike


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> You don't need exercise to loose weight as they keep saying


No but it helps with body fat percentage and shape, and does help more than doing absolutely nothing lol


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> I've hit a block been eating properly not alcohol or junk food doing recipes from the magazine and I'm putting on weight one week and loosing it the next it's only about 1lbs. were on extra easy any suggestions on how to kick start it again


Ask for an SAS log


----------



## fester165

What's that?


----------



## Steve

fester165 said:


> Drink a couple of ltrs a day more when I'm out on the bike


I think drinking more water helps. Obviously dont go stupid otherwise your body will store it.

Surprise how much fluid your body will retain from exercise...


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Ask for an SAS log


Whaa?


----------



## SarahS23

fester165 said:


> What's that?


It'll help you see where your going wrong, they're download able off the website under mid week support


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> It'll help you see where your going wrong, they're download able off the website under mid week support


*Hurrys off*


----------



## Steve

thats looks like a good tool,


----------



## N16k_W

Had my weigh in today and I stayed the same. Not really sure where I went wrong. Need to up my game.


----------



## neilb62

2lb off, slow but sure..... :thumb:


----------



## Steve

good work dude

Had wheetabix with banana for breakfast. just had a yoghurt ahead of lunch which is italian chicken soup


----------



## SarahS23

I am on the salads no end it's been a bit of a weird week so don't know if i have lost


----------



## Steve

Going to be mixed for me i think


----------



## ITHAQVA

Put on two pounds I'm up to 17 stone 10.8 now :thumb:


----------



## Steve

ITHAQVA said:


> *Put on two pounds *I'm up to 17 stone 10.8 now :thumb:


uuhhhh

Bad week?


----------



## ITHAQVA

Steve said:


> uuhhhh
> 
> Bad week?


Just having a bit of fun, the weight gain is intentional I'm in a muscle building strength phase of my powerlifting :thumb:

Goal is 18 stone at 15% body fat :devil:


----------



## Steve

ITHAQVA said:


> Just having a bit of fun, the weight gain is intentional I'm in a muscle building strength phase of my powerlifting :thumb:
> 
> Goal is 18 stone at 15% body fat :devil:


Well I'm 95 % fat at 16 stone !

Hit the road beefcake man :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Well I'm 95 % fat at 16 stone !
> 
> Hit the road beefcake man :lol:


Lol. Im down from 30.9% to 27.1% body fat but now I am stuck as can't do any weight bearing I need to keep off my foot as long as I can :'(


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Lol. Im down from 30.9% to 27.1% body fat but now I am stuck as can't do any weight bearing I need to keep off my foot as long as I can :'(


Ah boooo 

Dissolvable vitamin c.

Syns??


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Ah boooo
> 
> Dissolvable vitamin c.
> 
> Syns??


Nope free


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Nope free


Sweet.

I bought them .

Was like oh **** it's a drink it might have syns :lol:


----------



## SarahS23

-2.5lb so got my half stone award


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> -2.5lb so got my half stone award


well done dude 

Not looking forward to monday but I am if that makes sense.

Feel no different but have been on track with foods and stuff.


----------



## Steve

Quiet in here ?


----------



## SarahS23

Drowning in a sea of food diaries, 159 to be precise


----------



## Steve

Oh dear

I don't do any


----------



## Steve

1 1/2 off . Not impressed bit there we go


----------



## SarahS23

Aw why not.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Aw why not.


Expected more . Been really good .

But then again had a week of anti botics and steroids .. So maybe it should even it's self out ..


----------



## S63

Can someone tell me what a syn is and how it's calculated?


----------



## Steve

S63 said:


> Can someone tell me what a syn is and how it's calculated?


Sarah will be the best one to explain everything :thumb:


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> Can someone tell me what a syn is and how it's calculated?


A definition of?. Calculations are based on satiety and satiation so how much per gram something satisfies you in filling power which is why some foods protein esp are quite low in syns. For none nutritionally sound foods you can assume for biscuits and chocolate etc that 1 syn = 20 cals but most of the time isn't that simple with other foods.


----------



## Steve

*tumble weed*


----------



## S63

I do miss a regular fry up but having just seen a breakfast of the year award for a fry up in a hollowed out bread bun, I'm seriously tempted.


----------



## cufc1111

Haven't checked for a couple of weeks but good to see some of the losses you're getting. I've lost four pounds this month so pleased with the steady progress but would like a bit more.


----------



## Steve

cufc1111 said:


> Haven't checked for a couple of weeks but good to see some of the losses you're getting. I've lost four pounds this month so pleased with the steady progress but would like a bit more.


good work mate


----------



## AllenF

DUST.
You all need a bit of dust.
Lol
Im not helping much am i.
Keep it going guys. Your all doing bloody well. I cant stick at anything like this ( never tried a diet ) cos i get fed up without immediate results like and just think whats the point.
But seriously well done all of you


----------



## Steve

AllenF said:


> DUST.
> You all need a bit of dust.
> Lol
> Im not helping much am i.
> Keep it going guys. Your all doing bloody well. I cant stick at anything like this ( never tried a diet ) cos i get fed up without immediate results like and just think whats the point.
> But seriously well done all of you


Thanks sweetheart xxx


----------



## SarahS23

S63 said:


> I do miss a regular fry up but having just seen a breakfast of the year award for a fry up in a hollowed out bread bun, I'm seriously tempted.


So gonna try this


----------



## SarahS23

Sorry guys been mentally busy. How's the week going our free food February campaign starts next week defo a good way to super boost your losses.


----------



## Steve

weigh in tonight

hopefully hit the stone mark...


----------



## SarahS23

I've been way off the richter this week!


----------



## N16k_W

I'm having a good week. Looking forward to my weigh in on Wednesday. Only lost 1lb last week so been really focused this week


----------



## Steve

4 pound off . Slimmer of the week .

1st 2 pound in 4 weeks .


----------



## Steve

Has anyone bought this months mag?


----------



## SarahS23

New one out this week!


----------



## SarahS23

I'm famous again lol. Back in paper and on the net. And got a magazine wanting to run a story on me lol. 😂


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> New one out this week!


Noo I got it I just wondered if anyone else had got one 

the BLT burger looks good.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I'm famous again lol. Back in paper and on the net. And got a magazine wanting to run a story on me lol. 😂


Consultant of the year soon .....?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Consultant of the year soon .....?


I wish


----------



## Steve

Did the kebabs the other night . It was ok but just not the same ...


----------



## SarahS23

Which kebabs?


----------



## carl123uk

Since Oct 6th 2014 - 5th Feb 2015 i started at 239lbs and i am now 209lbs. The last month has been a challenge and the loss each week is getting smaller but at least it is not going the other way. My aim is to get to 196lb by the summer.

We did the donner kebabs at the start of the week and i absolutely loved them. Loads of meat and as much salad as i could fit down my neck with mint yogurt


----------



## N16k_W

2lbs off this week. That's 7 in 3 weeks.


----------



## SarahS23

Whopping gain


----------



## SarahS23

Where's everyone gone. Im off on hol next week then I'm back on it as got the ball in June when I'm up on stage getting my award.... Need to look good as it gets sent to press lol.


----------



## ChrisMEI

Joined SW last January and went from 21stone to 15.7 and still there, Definatley works and taught me alot about food and become a better cook for it. Well done on your loss


----------



## SarahS23

ChrisMEI said:


> Joined SW last January and went from 21stone to 15.7 and still there, Definatley works and taught me alot about food and become a better cook for it. Well done on your loss


Brilliant Chris nice to see men doing it! We have loads of men in my groups they are all fab


----------



## ChrisMEI

Thank you,

Only three in mine but nice to have another bloke to talk to when there, Was a little worried first time going but the ladies have all been so nice and helpful really welcoming


----------



## SarahS23

ChrisMEI said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Only three in mine but nice to have another bloke to talk to when there, Was a little worried first time going but the ladies have all been so nice and helpful really welcoming


Yeah I can imagine, we're all there for the same reason end of the day


----------



## carl123uk

carl123uk said:


> Since Oct 6th 2014 - 5th Feb 2015 i started at 239lbs and i am now 209lbs. The last month has been a challenge and the loss each week is getting smaller but at least it is not going the other way. My aim is to get to 196lb by the summer.
> 
> We did the donner kebabs at the start of the week and i absolutely loved them. Loads of meat and as much salad as i could fit down my neck with mint yogurt


After having just over a week off slimming world for my birthday week off work i have managed to gain 7lbs in that time :doublesho

Just goes to show how easy it is to put on but a b!itch to lose


----------



## ChrisMEI

To easy to put on for my liking, You've got to have a treat week now and then, Keeps me on it normally 1 within 8 weeks period


----------



## SarahS23

I'm off to Egypt for 10 days fully expect half a stone on lol.


----------



## N16k_W

Gone quiet in here! Got my 3 stone award this week!


----------



## SarahS23

I'm in Egypt lol


----------



## SarahS23

4lb on after 10 days all inclusive got weighed the day I got back but official weigh in not til Friday so aiming to drop a couple by then


----------



## N16k_W

Only 4 on is a bit of a result for 10 days all inclusive.


----------



## SarahS23

N16k_W said:


> Only 4 on is a bit of a result for 10 days all inclusive.


I know I've got tonsillitis AND laryngitis now though so can't bloody eat so might come off lol


----------



## M400BHP

How do chaps, I've changed my lifestyle since january this year, 5th January i was 17stone 9

Weighed myself saturday morning just gone at 15 stone 4.

I haven't got a target weight, just wanting to tone up. i'm a tall lad and big build so i've always carried it off well.

This was me at approx 18st

will have to take a picture and update of current progress


----------



## SarahS23

Well done fella. I'm sure I remember your reg wasn't it on an escos


----------



## M400BHP

Yes it's still on my escort Sarah. Thank you


----------



## SarahS23

M400BHP said:


> Yes it's still on my escort Sarah. Thank you


I'm a reg freak saw it at National day my love of ford's disappeared when I got divorced. But I'd still have an Escos all day long. You lucky man!

Well I'm totally in the zone now I'm up on stage at the slimming World awards in June getting my Gold award so I want at least a stone off, preferable 1.5


----------



## SarahS23

Got the holiday gain down 1lb since Monday despite being poorly with my throat. Whoop.


----------



## SarahS23

Where's everyone gone?!?! 

2lb off this week


----------



## N16k_W

I've lost another 3lbs. That's me got 2 stone to go until target.


----------



## Blackmondie

Since working out again, i have gone from XL shirts to M and lost 3 sizes in pants already, with my weight only going down 3 kg. workout is important to keep the fat burning and muscles growing, but my biggest change was the way I eat now. 
will try to upload some more pics along the way, hoping to inspire. Nothing to hard to make, or doesn't recuire any special herbs or superfoods

oven baked salmon with dressing on top, steamed brocolli and rice made with stock cube and peas









Home made meatballs with eggs and steel cut oats, served with some pasta and tomato sauce


----------



## Kimo

**** slimming world, take up boxing

Lost 4 stone over 6 months with a controlled diet


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> **** slimming world, take up boxing
> 
> Lost 4 stone over 6 months with a controlled diet


Basmati rice passata broccoli/carrots/sweetcorn and turkey mince for lunch...lovely change from sarnies


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Basmati rice passata broccoli/carrots/sweetcorn and turkey mince for lunch...lovely change from sarnies


Played cricket Saturday, first time I ate a sandwich this year, I hadn't been missing much lol


----------



## Blackmondie

i don't diet at all. thats what I said. just a bit healthyer. the rest is workouts.
weight loss doesn't matter att all. you have to loose fat% not weight. weight must be gained, but in muscles


----------



## Kimo

Blackmondie said:


> i don't diet at all. thats what I said. just a bit healthyer. the rest is workouts.
> weight loss doesn't matter att all. you have to loose fat% not weight. weight must be gained, but in muscles


Very true

That's why my loss has slowed a lot recently but my arms, shoulders, legs and chest are toning and looking loads better


----------



## Blackmondie




----------



## Blackmondie

and some salades with chicken chips (oven baked) and one with tuna


----------



## Kimo

Do like a good salad but they always give me bad stomachs for some reason


----------



## cufc1111

Anybody still on Slimming World? I fell off the wagon earlier this year but am planning to get going again and lose these pounds.


----------



## neilb62

I'm still on it, at target now (16st from 20st 12) and a couple of more off will see my 5st award...


----------



## cufc1111

Well done, that's great. I bet you feel better for it? I was doing well and lost 1.5 stones without feeling like I was missing out on anything, but then lost my mojo and half a stone has crept back on this year. Need to get back on it and stick with it this time as I was feeling the benefit.


----------



## Jack R

Time to resurrect this!
I’m joining up tomorrow as I not done any manual work for 18 months after taking a office job I have piled on the weight I’ve now decided to do something about it  no idea what I weigh at the moment as I’ve not got no scales but I’m guessing 20 plus stone. Not sure what happens really when I go down there and was just wondering if anyone has any advice? Do I need to set a target weight if so how much is sensible or do they tell you what is best to aim for?


----------



## alfajim

if you've got willpower, you'll be fine. stick to the plan and you'll lose loads of weight. good luck.


----------



## Ross

I need to get on this let myself go abit which is annoying me so I want to lose a few stone.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I joined up 5 weeks ago, and am 19lb lighter. My wife has been on it a year and lost 8.5 stone, my mum has been on it 11 months and just got her 7.5 stone award.

It's getting it in your head, your not on a diet, and it's changing the way you eat and cook food.


----------



## DLGWRX02

JR1982 said:


> Time to resurrect this!
> I'm joining up tomorrow as I not done any manual work for 18 months after taking a office job I have piled on the weight I've now decided to do something about it  no idea what I weigh at the moment as I've not got no scales but I'm guessing 20 plus stone. Not sure what happens really when I go down there and was just wondering if anyone has any advice? Do I need to set a target weight if so how much is sensible or do they tell you what is best to aim for?


Just remember everyone there is there for the exact same reason. 
Your target is your choice, you don't have to set a goal to begin with, but many have said to me they think having a goal gives you more incentive to hit it. I've set mine at 10 stone loss in 12 months. If I get it my mother has said she will pay for a holiday to USA for my wife and I. So I'm taking it very seriouse.


----------



## Fruitcake

I love slimming world. I bounce around my target bubble about 99% of the time, and if I do put a few lbs on I know it will come back off once I get back on plan. There's loads of websites and FB groups for ideas and support too, I try and add at least one new meal to my repertoire every week to stop boredom setting in, love trying new things 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Well I’ve just got back from the first session, and I’m now a member of slimming world. Found out that I’ve let myself go a bit (read a lot) more then I thought and I now weigh an embarrassing 21st 10.5lbs and I also set a target of 16st to aim for with a club 10 goal of 19st 8.5lbs. Genuinely looking forward to the challenge and my wife has also joined up so fingers crossed we can achieve this together, we’ve decided to officially start on Saturday so we can go shopping after work tomorrow and get the basics and ‘free foods’ in the cupboards. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

JR1982 said:


> Well I've just got back from the first session, and I'm now a member of slimming world. Found out that I've let myself go a bit (read a lot) more then I thought and I now weigh an embarrassing 21st 10.5lbs and I also set a target of 16st to aim for with a club 10 goal of 19st 8.5lbs. Genuinely looking forward to the challenge and my wife has also joined up so fingers crossed we can achieve this together, we've decided to officially start on Saturday so we can go shopping after work tomorrow and get the basics and 'free foods' in the cupboards. :thumb:


That's great, it's so much easier when your both doing it together, I feel sorry for my wife having to do it for a year with out me, Ile admit I feel so selfish now.

I weighed in at a hefty 27st 10lb to begin with! I'm active, I work 9-12 hour shifts 5 days a week I hit my 7000 steps daily, but I like food and lots of it also having no scales at home that went over 24st I gave up weighing for the last 5 years! It wasn't till a few weeks ago I really hurt my back and I was on my knees unable to move for 25 minutes and very nearly didn't make it to the bathroom, I think that really kicked me in the pants! also being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes a year ago. I'm 38 on Monday and it's just finally clicked that I really need to do something before I hit 40 already I've lost 5 inches off my waist
Get some photos of yourself front and side view, I find that a great motivator when I feel like I want to snack I stare at my pictures, and actually loose that feeling.


----------



## Jack R

Some good tips there and like the idea of the photos, I’ll try and keep this thread going during healthy lifestyle change hopefully it will keep me motivated.
I hit 35 this year and realised that even though I’ve now giving up manually working two years ago (now sit at a desk which also isn’t helping) my knees are hurting again which is when it dawned on me about my weight becoming an issue as I hadn’t changed what is was eating.


----------



## Jack R

Just got back from my first proper meeting after joining, and I’ve lost 11lbs this week.


----------



## DLGWRX02

JR1982 said:


> Just got back from my first proper meeting after joining, and I've lost 11lbs this week.


Holy, s***. That's a great start.:thumb:
I've had a bad 2 weeks, I had my wedding anniversary and birthday, off work for a week on hols aswell, so I put on a 1.5lb 1st week and didn't weigh this week as my wife is ill and after working 12 hours and coming home to look after her I was really too tired to go out again.

Excuses excuses, I need my ass kicked again. If the wife was ok she would have by now.


----------



## Jack R

Thanks bud:thumb:, and from what I can tell it’s ok to put a bit on as long as you go back. 
Just enjoying a well deserved bottle of cider dread to think how bad that is :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Yeah I'm back on plan, although I still have Birthday cake left over, I'm just debating what's safer, have a nice big bit after my evening meals till it's gone, (About 3 days worth) or many small pieces over a longer period of time. Hmmmm.

Hardest thing I'm struggling with is having an alternative to sandwiches for my lunch at work! Actually, just giving up bread altogether.


----------



## Jack R

I had to resist cake today that I was offer a slice of, didn’t think it would be so difficult.


----------



## Jack R

So I’ve been again not done as well this week due to my lads birthday (lots of tempting treats on offer) but still managed 7lbs and I’ve now got a certificate for losing 1st.


----------



## Supermega

DLGWRX02 said:


> Hardest thing I'm struggling with is having an alternative to sandwiches for my lunch at work! Actually, just giving up bread altogether.


I have been taking omelette wraps instead of sandwiches. Whisk 2 eggs in a pan using frylight, leave to cool, then wrap the filling up in foil. Really satisfying and leaves me full till tea time.

I joined the mrs class 3 weeks ago, 10.5lbs down so far and feeling a lot better for joining.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Had my 7th weigh in this week (tue evening), I was a little apprehensive after having my wedding anniversary and birthday in the same week, and the wife being ill so i missed my previous weeks weigh in. Lost another 5lb, totalling 23lb so far. ( but on my scales at home in the morning its saying 29lb loss) that's the difference between morning and evening weigh ins.



Supermega said:


> I have been taking omelette wraps instead of sandwiches. Whisk 2 eggs in a pan using frylight, leave to cool, then wrap the filling up in foil. Really satisfying and leaves me full till tea time.
> 
> I joined the mrs class 3 weeks ago, 10.5lbs down so far and feeling a lot better for joining.


Hmm, sounds easy enough, will have to give it a try, cheers for that.:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Changed groups this week and I think it was for the best, unfortunately that ment weigh in was tonight although I don’t think the extra day would of made any difference I only lost 1 1/2lbs but staying positive as it’s still a loss, that will teach me for having a late night snack (on more than one occasion).


----------



## Jack R

Better result last night managed 4-1/2lb so now lost 1st 10-1/2lbs
Starting to notice it now as well, as my wedding ring is now loose on my finger along with my belt being on its tightest hole and something I’ve not done for a while I can now do up my top button on my shirts:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Bit late updating this, but lost a bit more this week and i’m Now 1/2lb of 2stone.
I’ve got this week off as we’re heading off to Southampton for a few days, so really hoping not to put any back on.


----------



## Jack R

Just come back from a break away, tried to stick with plan but had a few nights off. Went to the weigh in last night and to my surprise I got given these.



First goal achieved and well happy


----------



## DLGWRX02

That’s great work there buddy, I’m nearly at the 2 1/2 mark, I’m switching groups aswell, partly because of my work, getting up at 4.30 am, off to work, breakfast at 8am, then lunch at. 12. Work till 5 get home, changed, off to group then not getting home till after 7pm by then it’s too late for dinner. So going to be moving to a Saturday morning now. That and our leader is not what you call inspirational. Unless you happen to be in her “little click”.


----------



## Jack R

Went to weigh in last night again and to my surprise was handed my 2-1/2 stone award, unfortunately I’m starting to get some serious cravings now so just hoping I can resist them.


----------



## Jack R

Another two lb last night, which I was well happy with seeing as I’d treated myself to an curry followed by a proper can of coke to wash it down with :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Two pound loss again tonight for me and the wife has now got her club 10 and 1-1/2 stone lost certificates, happy days


----------



## baxlin

Just found this thread, I'm age 70, and not in any 'club', (eg SW or WW), but I have come down from 15st 6 to 14st 3lb since August, which included a one week holiday at a rather nice hotel when a load went back on, and a city mini break.

My regime is to cut out bread completely, stop grazing, and walk for half an hour a day. Also, in the 'club' spirit, I check in with my older sister each week, as she is also wanting to lose weight.

Malcolm


----------



## Steve_6R

The Mrs has been doing SW for just over a year, and has lost just under 6 stone. She hasn't once strayed from the diet and I have to admire her determination! She was even voted Miss slinky for her group.

I've tried it but often find myself snacking. What works for me is calorie counting and cycling. Started commuting to work every day and after 4 months have dropped 2st 3lb, and I feel great about it. Put on a few over the last couple of weeks but that included a trip away with some mates so I'm happy it was only 2lb!

Once myself and the Mrs buy a place together next year 'll give it a go again, I'll have her to help me with it, whereas I'm always buying things that aren't SW friendly by accident!


----------



## Jack R

Weigh in last Wednesday and another 1 & 1/2 lbs lost, almost at the 3 stone mark now.


----------



## Supermega

Nice work all &#55357;&#56846;
Just got my 2 stone award, really feeling the benefits after 10 weeks! 

Keep it up


----------



## Jack R

Did much better this week 2 & 1/2lbs so I’ve got a new award as I’ve now lost over 3 stone.
Really starting to notice now with my clothes starting to look a bit baggy.


----------



## Jack R

Failed this week  2lb put back on, apparently ice cream and chocolate ain’t that healthy but it did taste nice


----------



## DLGWRX02

Weighed in today got my club 10 and 3 stone award.
















Well chuffed with that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Well done bud


----------



## Sam534

DLGWRX02 said:


> Weighed in today got my club 10 and 3 stone award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well chuffed with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keep it up! Very good

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Another 2-1/2 lbs last night and nearly reached 3-1/2 stone :thumb: although it is Xmas next week so that might have to wait until to the new year


----------



## petemattw

I need to get myself sorted out with a proper programme next year. This year as a result of various sporting injuries - including knocking myself out last week, and various bits of my skeleton being broken i've fluctuated massively on weight and fitness as i've not been able to exercise consistently.

Can anyone who's achieved good results (and some of what i've read is fabulous losing over 3 stone!) share any before and after pics as a motivational tool?

TIA


----------



## Ben_W

I've kinda stalled having lost 3st 2.5lbs.....been hovering around that mark for weeks....on one week, off the next...somehow lost 5lbs last week.....I'll put that back in this week I think!

Really going to get back into it in the new year. Feeling much better and am much fitter having lost 3 stone. Lots more to go through, I'd like to loose another 4st. Just going to have to be very, very disciplined.

Going to try the whole dry January thing for a start as drink is still my main downfall.


----------



## Jack R

Good luck with it Ben, I’ve got a weigh in tomorrow night and I think I might of put a lot back on. I’ve been stuck in between 3 and 3-1/2 stone for a few weeks now but hoping to kick start that again going into the new year.


----------



## Jack R

Well it would appear I had a good Xmas, as I’ve put on 5.5lbs (oops) but I’m still above the 3 stone lost so I’m happy. Just got to get past the new year parties then I’ll be back on it properly.


----------



## Jack R

2 1/2lb off tonight which has surprised me as I was expecting to either put on or stay the same at best, heading in the right direction again now so just need to keep going


----------



## DLGWRX02

I have my next weigh in on Saturday morning, (I’m going to be cringing though) I’ve had 3 weeks not weighing in due to illness and holidays booked, and honestly this Christmas if it’s been put in front of me, I’ve eaten it! 
However today i went for my 6 monthly diabetes check up and I have had some good news, before I started slimming world I had a blood glucose level of 80 mmol/mol which is basically 9.5% on the DCCT. (Just for reference normal range is 4.0-6.0% or 20-42mmol/mol). My results today showed they had dropped to just 40mmol/mol which is 5.8%. I’m on medication for now but if I can maintain these levels for the next 12-18 months then type 2 diabetes will be no more..

Just like to add after my 1st weigh in for 3 weeks over xmas i gained 5lb!, but i enjoyed myself, and wasn't watching what i was doing, but echoing what others have said I'm back on plan so roll on this Saturday


----------



## Ben_W

I went back on 3rd Jan......10lbs on in two weeks!!!!!!! I enjoyed Christmas though so all good.

Back on it big time now and doing dry January so going to push hard and see what I can achieve over the next couple of months


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm not doing slimming world but I'll join in the thread having seen what other people have achieved!

Wife and I have both started a low carb diet after the doctor really put the frighteners on her the other week, she didn't pussy foot around the subject like I have done!

Equally it not just her that needs to lose weight, last week I was the heaviest I've ever been at 17stone 6 and 6'3". I have 46lbs to lose according to height/weight charts but just going to go until my body looks right in the mirror!

This first week the weight seems to have fallen off but I think we've been far too strict on the lunches and dinners, it's almost ended up a Keto diet which we want to avoid. Fully expecting a small gain as we adjust this week, will mostly be using a book I got recommended called Dopamine Diet and slimming world recipes from the magazines she gets. I just wish I could look into the future and see what me and the Mrs achieve


----------



## ECB

Ben_W said:


> I went back on 3rd Jan......10lbs on in two weeks!!!!!!! I enjoyed Christmas though so all good.
> 
> Back on it big time now and doing dry January so going to push hard and see what I can achieve over the next couple of months


I put 9lbs on too. Said before Christmas i wasn't bothered. Know i can loose it once I'm on it.


----------



## Jack R

Stayed the same this week which is better than putting it on, but note to self must try harder!


----------



## RP84

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I'm not doing slimming world but I'll join in the thread having seen what other people have achieved!
> 
> Wife and I have both started a low carb diet after the doctor really put the frighteners on her the other week, she didn't pussy foot around the subject like I have done!
> 
> Equally it not just her that needs to lose weight, last week I was the heaviest I've ever been at 17stone 6 and 6'3". I have 46lbs to lose according to height/weight charts but just going to go until my body looks right in the mirror!
> 
> This first week the weight seems to have fallen off but I think we've been far too strict on the lunches and dinners, it's almost ended up a Keto diet which we want to avoid. Fully expecting a small gain as we adjust this week, will mostly be using a book I got recommended called Dopamine Diet and slimming world recipes from the magazines she gets. I just wish I could look into the future and see what me and the Mrs achieve


this site is great for low carb

https://www.dietdoctor.com


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'll check that out cheers. 

Another loss for myself and the wife this week and more good news just below...

We originally went to docs for help with having a baby, didn't mention that before, the Mrs went back for blood test results yesterday. The doc is so impressed with the changes we've made already that she is referring us to an infertility centre, originally that was going to be a long way off. If thats not something to act as motivation I don't know what is!


----------



## Ben_W

Well, most of the Christmas weight gone in a week!

7.5lbs lost, or just over half a stone. Back on it big time. Really got my head into it. Still dry....going to smash it this year! Was trying to beat my week.one weight loss target which was 8.5lbs.....almostade it! Plenty more weeks to have a go at that coming up!


----------



## Cookies

Ben_W said:


> Well, most of the Christmas weight gone in a week!
> 
> 7.5lbs lost, or just over half a stone. Back on it big time. Really got my head into it. Still dry....going to smash it this year! Was trying to beat my week.one weight loss target which was 8.5lbs.....almostade it! Plenty more weeks to have a go at that coming up!


That's incredible. I take it you haven't sold any body parts lol.

Well done chum.

Cooks

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Nope, all limbs still attached!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well done, great job, got my after Xmas weigh in tomorrow, been on track all week so let’s see if I get half your loss ile be happy.


----------



## Ben_W

Another 2.5lbs off. That's 10lbs, and all of Christmas, done in two weeks.

Still absolutely bang on it. Set my target tonight too!!!


----------



## Jack R

Ben_W said:


> Another 2.5lbs off. That's 10lbs, and all of Christmas, done in two weeks.
> 
> Still absolutely bang on it. Set my target tonight too!!!


Well done bud.
I did 2.5lbs also tonight, what target have you set yourself if you don't mind me asking? :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

17st. Another 4st 1lb to go....


----------



## Jack R

Good luck bud, my target is 16st, I’ve got another 2st 5lbs to loose yet but slowly getting there.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Weigh in this morning. 4 3/4lbs off this week, 19 3/4lbs gone since we started begining of Jan. It's starting to slow down a little but our aim is 2lbs a week anyway.


----------



## Jack R

Had a rubbish week this week due to a few problems, which resulted in a late takeaways oops! But after all that I lost half a pound which I was happy with after everything that’s happened.


----------



## Ben_W

1.5lbs off for me this week.

Really happy with that as I've finally broken through the 3st 2.5lbs barrier. I got to that point three times so far and then ended up putting on weight....


----------



## Cookies

Ben_W said:


> 1.5lbs off for me this week.
> 
> Really happy with that as I've finally broken through the 3st 2.5lbs barrier. I got to that point three time so far and then ended up putting on weight....


Seriously well done, bud. That's one hell of an achievement!!

N

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Ben_W

Thanks Niall.

3 more lbs to go to 3.5st lost....can't wait. Next Wednesday I hope!


----------



## Jack R

Ben_W said:


> 1.5lbs off for me this week.
> 
> Really happy with that as I've finally broken through the 3st 2.5lbs barrier. I got to that point three time so far and then ended up putting on weight....


There must be something about that weight, I've been stuck between 3st and 3-1/2st for the last few weeks. Although now just half a pound away from 3-1/2 so my fingers are crossed for next week,


----------



## DLGWRX02

I’m flagging and loosing confidence in my group, there’s no enthusiasm to stay and being one of about 3 males it’s hard to strike a conversation as everyone seems to be in there clicks. To top that off I’ve been bang on plan 2 weeks been writing everything down, and not hit my daily syn allowance once and still only half a pound lost each week.


----------



## ShiningWit

Im thinking of joining a local group. Me Dads been going for a year or so and lost 3.5 stone. Done him a world of good.
Im probably hovering around the 16 stone mark, none of my suits fit me any more, about 2" too small in the waist. So I want to get down to about 14 stone I think.
My biggest problems will be lunchtime at work and the two bottles of wine I have over the weekend I suspect.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

4lbs off this week, now into the 15stone bracket for the first time in 10years.

GLGWRX, any alternative groups, different days etc that you can try?


----------



## DLGWRX02

I lost 5lb this week and that’s all my Xmas treats gone now.lol I guess I’m sticking with it. I used to go to a Tuesday evening but was finding it hard to get there on time with work shifts etc. Saturday mornings is the only morning available to me where work doesn’t get in the way.


----------



## Jack R

Stayed the same this week :wall: this is getting frustrating


----------



## DLGWRX02

JR1982 said:


> Stayed the same this week :wall: this is getting frustrating


I went back to basics and wrote everything down, even the little nibbles I may of snacked on like the odd piece of cooked meat etc. And drink more water. Normally I live on diet fizzy drinks I always have done but I'm trying to mix things up with bottled water and that may of helped with my 5lb loss last week. I may get a huge loss this week, I've only eaten 3 weetabix this last 3 days because of illness.


----------



## Ben_W

Another 1.5lbs off for me. 3st 5.5lbs now. Semi pleased with that as I didn't think I'd lost anything..... Really hopeful I'll get to 3.5st next week


----------



## DLGWRX02

Weighed in this morning, -11lb this week. Not all my own doing though, I’ve had a viral chest infection all week so been quite poorly. Still a dose of this every few months would be nice, just without the symptoms.lol.


----------



## Ben_W

11lbs????? Crikey. 

I wouldn't be surprised if you put half of that back on in a week fella once you are better. Loosing that much is good but it's a bit too much too quickly, undoubtedly caused by the illness. I suspect your body will correct that. Just don't be disappointed if not happens!

Well done anyway!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Delayed weight in by a day this week purely for a cheats reason! I was a 1/4lb from having lost 2stone, left it a day and there it is! Also started the gym last week, don't like being out of breath walking the hill to work!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Ben_W said:


> 11lbs????? Crikey.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you put half of that back on in a week fella once you are better. Loosing that much is good but it's a bit too much too quickly, undoubtedly caused by the illness. I suspect your body will correct that. Just don't be disappointed if not happens!
> 
> Well done anyway!


Yeah I'm under no illusion that will stay off, I can count on my hand exactly what I've eaten from Tuesday to Saturday, never felt so rough, still not great and just have no appetite what so ever.


----------



## Ben_W

Appears I got slimmer of the month......


----------



## Jack R

Well done bud


----------



## Cookies

Ben_W said:


> Appears I got slimmer of the month......


Well done mate. That's some achievement especially for January!!

N


----------



## dchapman88

Ben_W said:


> Appears I got slimmer of the month......


First time posting on this thread, 
Inspirational results especially for a January.

Looking to loose some timber myself and feel slimming world may be the way to go


----------



## Ben_W

I feel a bit of a cheat with it really! 10lbs of that was what I put on over Christmas, known as transient weigh in that it goes on quickly and comes off quickly. Even more surprised as there is a lot of new members join in Jan and you tend to loose a lot early doors with SW........

I need to get my head down and get on with this again. I've kinda got through that barrier but want to be back to the point where I was losing 4-6lbs a week....I want to get my 6st award by the summer but seems a long, long way off.....


----------



## DLGWRX02

Ben_W said:


> I feel a bit of a cheat with it really! 10lbs of that was what I put on over Christmas, known as transient weigh in that it goes on quickly and comes off quickly. Even more surprised as there is a lot of new members join in Jan and you tend to loose a lot early doors with SW........
> 
> I need to get my head down and get on with this again. I've kinda got through that barrier but want to be back to the point where I was losing 4-6lbs a week....I want to get my 6st award by the summer but seems a long, long way off.....


Never to far, my mother got her 8 stone award in January, she started in June last year. She's now at target weight.


----------



## Jack R

So went to fat club tonight for a weigh in and had already decided i’d put something on, after eating a few kit kats, some chocolate cake, 2 or 3 cans of coke and a McDonald’s.......

But didn’t expect this.......

3 & 1/2 stone award, after losing 3 & 1/2lbs only got 2lb left till I’m less than 18stone.

Happy days


----------



## Ben_W

Well done JR, got my 3.5st award tonight too with a 2.5lb loss. So pleased as it's been 3 months since my 3st award.....been a real battle. 5 weeks straight with a lost, having lost 15.5lbs in 5 weeks....back in the game


----------



## Cookies

Ben_W said:


> Well done JR, got my 3.5st award tonight too with a 2.5lb loss. So pleased as it's been 3 months since my 3st award.....been a real battle. 5 weeks straight with a lost, having lost 15.5lbs in 5 weeks....back in the game


Well done buddy. That's some achievement!!

I wish I had your will power!!!

Cooks


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well I thought after last weeks 11lb loss due to illness, I've been eating this week so I would of been happy with maintaining. Nope, another 3.5lb loss finally busting the 4 stone barrier.

















Total 4st 1.5lb.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Well done bud


----------



## Ben_W

Wow.....well done fella. That's incredible. A stone in 2 weeks!

I actually logged on to update mine......I found some old messages I sent to the wife when I was properly heavy and pretty unhappy. I tipped the scales at 157.2kg, or 24st 10lbs. I'm now 20st 9.5lbs, which means I've lost over 4st in 9 months. Clearly, I must have lost some before I started SW but still hugely please. People are really starting to comment on the difference. I've got to order a load of new shirts for work too as the old ones are now way too big.

Real confidence boost.


----------



## Jack R

Well this is doing my head in at the moment up and down like a  yo-yo , last week I stayed the same and this week two pound on :wall:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Me too, after 4 continuous losses, I get a shameful 5lb gain! I was properly like WTF! As I hadn’t changed any eating habits or cheated. Then the following week -3lb and again no different in my eating habits. On the up side I actually won slimmer of the month but still not got my certificate as I havnt been staying to group due to the wife needing to be at work.


----------



## Jack R

Same as me a few weeks back, i’d hoped to be back on track but nope. 
Hoping it’s just a time of year thing as i’ve not been doing as much outside.


----------

